# Post Pics of Your GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Here



## DisCo

This is the thread where you can post photos of your Nightingale bags or whatever you can find online.  We don't have a sub-forum of our own yet so I think This a no chatting thread 

Would love it though if you could include the *SIZE, COLOUR, STORE, PRICE* for reference purposes. Modelling pics would be nice as well.


----------



## kobe939

Here is my contribution, my only nightingale, Small Navy Blue Nightingale, purchased from ******, can't remember the price, think around 13xx.

With flash











Without flash


----------



## DisCo

Just wanna share photos of Reese carrying a gorgeous white Nightingale!


----------



## tatertot

Here are some pics of my Nightingale Maxi from the 06 and first season they were made. From what I could find out it was a runway bag and it has a very funky vibe to it. I bought it on feebay after having it authenticated by the lovely experts here. I'm not sure if it's hand-pieced leather or some kind of exotic skin but it's so slouchy and easy to wear and has gunmetal hardware and was made in Italy.


----------



## DisCo

Here's my BN Khaki Medium Nightingale 

With flash
















Without...


----------



## DisCo

Just wanna show a pic of the swatch and cards...hard to capture the colour of this bag


----------



## DisCo

Here's a pic of the nightingale being carried by the shoulder strap.  I like the look.


----------



## DisCo

More pics of the Nightingale being carried by the shoulder strap....this one looks really full and is made of nylon, not leather.


----------



## DisCo

^^You're welcome!

Here are modelling pics of my Nightingale


----------



## DisCo

tatertot said:


> She looks great on you! Thanks so much for the mod shots



Thanks tatertot!


----------



## Blue*Rose

DisCo said:


> ^^You're welcome!
> 
> Here are modelling pics of my Nightingale




I Loove it! I personally prefer it on the shoulder, but I find arm carrying a little annoying in practice so maybe I am biased. I have two pandoras and I think I will get the Nightingale next now that I have confirmed that I'd like to shoulder carry. Thanks so much for sharing your pics!


----------



## DisCo

Blue*Rose said:


> I Loove it! I personally prefer it on the shoulder, but I find arm carrying a little annoying in practice so maybe I am biased. I have two pandoras and I think I will get the Nightingale next now that I have confirmed that I'd like to shoulder carry. Thanks so much for sharing your pics!



Glad to contribute pics Blue*Rose! It's really comfy on the shoulders and it's also important for me to have the shoulder carry option as I have 2 small kids.    That's why I find the Pandora such a practical bag for Mums too....wouldn't mind having another Pandora as well....the ones I saw at the store were all black and some bright colour (salmon).  Had there been a beautiful colour in wrinkled Medium, I would've gotten that as well! Hehe!


----------



## littlerock

Any new nightingale's??


----------



## Aluxe

littlerock said:


> Any new nightingale's??



we are all waiting with baited breath for you to share YOUR new nightingale hehehe

Come on...give us a clue...a little tease...we need all the excitement we can get in the Givenchy threads...


----------



## littlerock

Aluxe said:


> we are all waiting with baited breath for you to share YOUR new nightingale hehehe
> 
> Come on...give us a clue...a little tease...we need all the excitement we can get in the Givenchy threads...



How did you know I bought one? I don't remember posting about it..lol.

Anyway, I did buy one from ****** but I got an email yesterday saying that she found holes in the leather on the bottom of the bag and was sending it back to wherever they magically come from. I was REALLY bummed. So, I have no nightingale to share.

Sorry. :cry:


----------



## 2shai_

littlerock said:


> How did you know I bought one? I don't remember posting about it..lol.
> 
> Anyway, I did buy one from ****** but I got an email yesterday saying that she found holes in the leather on the bottom of the bag and was sending it back to wherever they magically come from. I was REALLY bummed. So, I have no nightingale to share.
> 
> Sorry. :cry:



Aww that's so sad. I saw that pandora on her site, it had the gorgeous distressed leather that looks like Balenciaga. I hope you'd be able to find one again... 

But on the other hand I also got pulled in and bought a medium pandora with the same leather as that nightingale. I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Aluxe

littlerock said:


> How did you know I bought one? I don't remember posting about it..lol.
> 
> Anyway, I did buy one from ****** but I got an email yesterday saying that she found holes in the leather on the bottom of the bag and was sending it back to wherever they magically come from. I was REALLY bummed. So, I have no nightingale to share.
> 
> Sorry. :cry:




Ahhh, my spidey, I mean bag-gy senses were tingling

But I'm so sorry your nightingale had issues, though  I hope you find a new one very soon to enjoy. And, hopefully, we'll get to drool over your pictures.


----------



## Aluxe

2shai_ said:


> Aww that's so sad. I saw that pandora on her site, it had the gorgeous distressed leather that looks like Balenciaga. I hope you'd be able to find one again...
> 
> But on the other hand I also got pulled in and bought a medium pandora with the same leather as that nightingale. I can't wait to receive it!



Congrats on your Pandora purchase!!!!!

Can't wait to see a reveal (you will do one won't ya? don't make me beg )


----------



## littlerock

2shai_ said:


> Aww that's so sad. I saw that pandora on her site, it had the gorgeous distressed leather that looks like Balenciaga. I hope you'd be able to find one again...
> 
> But on the other hand I also got pulled in and bought a medium pandora with the same leather as that nightingale. I can't wait to receive it!



Same hardware too?


----------



## 2shai_

littlerock said:


> Same hardware too?



Yes same gunmetal hardware .


----------



## 2shai_

Aluxe said:


> Congrats on your Pandora purchase!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see a reveal (you will do one won't ya? don't make me beg )



Thanks! Yes I'll post pics when I get it!


----------



## littlerock

2shai_ said:


> Yes same gunmetal hardware .



Where did you get it? I looked and could only find it on Erica's site.


----------



## littlerock

2shai_ said:


> Aww that's so sad. I saw that pandora on her site, it had the gorgeous distressed leather that looks like Balenciaga. I hope you'd be able to find one again...
> 
> But on the other hand I also got pulled in and bought a medium pandora with the same leather as that nightingale. I can't wait to receive it!



Where did you get yours? :?:


----------



## 2shai_

littlerock said:


> Where did you get yours? :?:



Hi sorry for the late reply! I got mine on ebay. This is the bag I'm referring too. 

http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Wrinkled-Pandora/00505012897209,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01


----------



## littlerock

^ Ahh.. I thought you were talking about the Nightingale.. I didn't see that you said pandora! I also just saw that Barney's now has them! Not that I want to pay full price tho.. lol


----------



## DisCo

From Stockholm Street Style


----------



## Popon

Kobe939 -- love the navy blue!! do you mind posting modeling pics of your small nightingale? I'm still deciding whether to get the small or medium.. Thanks


----------



## Shoegal30

Yes, please post more pics with the smaller Nightingale!!! I was thinking I needed a medium one but I might be able to make due with a smaller one.


----------



## rdgldy

Here is my medium Nightingale, purchased new on ebay.  I believe it is from F/W 10, has NM tags.


----------



## thereselim

Hi! Can anyone post mod pics for givenchy nightingale small? Thanks in advance


----------



## DisCo

rdgldy said:


> Here is my medium Nightingale, purchased new on ebay.  I believe it is from F/W 10, has NM tags.



Beautiful colour!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *DisCo*!!


----------



## DisCo

c/o *Bagladee*


----------



## DisCo

c/o *mona_danya*


----------



## DisCo

c/o *Straight-Laced*


----------



## DisCo

c/o *gchandler5*


----------



## DisCo

c/o *Leefi*


----------



## DisCo

c/o *gchandler5*


----------



## DisCo

c/o *valerieb *(old style circa 2007-2008)


----------



## DisCo

c/o Nefredity (old style)


----------



## DisCo

c/o *mea* (2007 model)


----------



## Aluxe

^^ Thanks for sharing pics of the older styles. I'd see them elsewhere and wonder about them. Good to see the evolution of the nightingale.

And Nordstrom sold Givenchy at some point? Do certain stores still sell? Never seen any at my Nordies and I do love that store. Would storm there in a heartbeat if they had Givenchy.


----------



## littlerock

Popon said:


> Kobe939 -- love the navy blue!! do you mind posting modeling pics of your small nightingale? I'm still deciding whether to get the small or medium.. Thanks





Shoegal30 said:


> Yes, please post more pics with the smaller Nightingale!!! I was thinking I needed a medium one but I might be able to make due with a smaller one.





thereselim said:


> Hi! Can anyone post mod pics for givenchy nightingale small? Thanks in advance



I 4th this! Anyone here who can share mod shots of their small?


Merci!


----------



## DisCo

Some pics of the small Nightingale that I've posted on the celeb thread


----------



## ehemelay

The Small Nightingale looks really small, maybe even smaller than a Bal City?

I really like the larger sizes carried by the shoulder strap, though.  It seems like the handles lay down flat when carried over the shoulder by the strap.  Is that right?


----------



## DisCo

^Yes it does..there seems to be a natural tendency for the handles of the larger sizes to drop a certain way when carried by the shoulder strap which I think the small ones don't.  

I actually discovered a different way of carrying the nightingale by the shoulder strap....I leave the whole bag unzipped and just overlap the opening and it slouches really nicely and the handles aren't in the way.   I think I'll post pics of this method soon


----------



## Aluxe

DisCo said:


> ^Yes it does..there seems to be a natural tendency for the handles of the larger sizes to drop a certain way when carried by the shoulder strap which I think the small ones don't.
> 
> I actually discovered a different way of carrying the nightingale by the shoulder strap....*I leave the whole bag unzipped and just overlap the opening and it slouches really nicely and the handles aren't in the way.*   I think I'll post pics of this method soon



Gotta say I carry mine that way most of the time as well. I'm always running around with one or more of the kids and needing to grab something out of it. Carrying the bag this way is quite convenient.

Can I just say I am seriously considering purchasing a large nightingale instead of the bal weekender I have wanted (and unsuccessfully purchased) forever? Any ladies with a large that use theirs to travel? Your thoughts would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## DisCo

^LOL Running around with my 2 kids was what made me carry it that way too  and it's actually quite secure that way as well since there are no gaps in the opening that make it easy to reach in.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Hi there, new nightingale convert here... trying to decide between a medium and large. I'm 5ft 3... any thoughts? Can anyone tell me if there are three sizes only? i.e. s, m and l. Are prices very different between the sizes? And how come there are some with the little gold givenchy bits at the bottom of the hand straps and some don't? Is one an older model?

Anyone got any clue if its the medium or large in the pic that Disco threw in from "stockholm street style". I like that proportion, but then again it depends on the size of the person.... thx, quick replies appreciated, I wanna get one soon!!!


----------



## LJS58

Roseandbenny said:


> Hi there, new nightingale convert here... trying to decide between a medium and large. I'm 5ft 3... any thoughts? Can anyone tell me if there are three sizes only? i.e. s, m and l. Are prices very different between the sizes? And how come there are some with the little gold givenchy bits at the bottom of the hand straps and some don't? Is one an older model?
> 
> Anyone got any clue if its the medium or large in the pic that Disco threw in from "stockholm street style". I like that proportion, but then again it depends on the size of the person.... thx, quick replies appreciated, I wanna get one soon!!!


 
I'm 5'2" and I have the medium.  It's plenty big without looking overwhelming.


----------



## Shoegal30

LJS58 said:


> I'm 5'2" and I have the medium.  It's plenty big without looking overwhelming.


True.....and good luck on finding a small!


----------



## Aluxe

Roseandbenny said:


> Hi there, new nightingale convert here... trying to decide between a medium and large. I'm 5ft 3... any thoughts? Can anyone tell me if there are three sizes only? i.e. s, m and l. Are prices very different between the sizes? And how come there are some with the little gold givenchy bits at the bottom of the hand straps and some don't? Is one an older model?
> 
> Anyone got any clue if its the medium or large in the pic that Disco threw in from "stockholm street style". I like that proportion, but then again it depends on the size of the person.... thx, quick replies appreciated, I wanna get one soon!!!



I'm 5ft 6 (well not really  but my license says I am) and I have a medium. I'd probably by a large, but that is because I prefer big bags and they look fine on me.

These Nightingales do not have standard sizes, however. The large is around 21" wide (similar to a Balenciaga weekender), so its big. But I've seen Nightingales that are 23" wide. Same with the mediums. Mine is 14"-15" wide and I've seen some that are 17"-18" wide. 

So, given that inconsistency, I think you should ask yourself if you like bigger bags? I have 3 kids and don't think my Nightingale has ever been over-full, except when I stuffed a cardigan in there. Basically, like others have noted, its spacious. I did however see a lady with a large in DC and my craving for a large Nightingale began again.

Okay, sorry for the long response. Hope I was of _some_ help, though.


----------



## Roseandbenny

Thanks, was finding it very confusing as all the measurements were different, thats why I thought it must come in lots of sizes. I think in the end I'll get the medium, although the large has that cool slouchy look esp on the shoulder, but a little flat if you don't fill it up. I think the Olsen twin is famous for the large... 

BTW I was reading another thread and someone said that gold "givenchy bits" are the original style???

Will keep you guys up to date anyway. Might happen this weekend. In the black, but I DID see a nice brown one on farfetch, maybe a second one if I really like the black??!!! Hehe, wicked....

How come no one has posted shoulder carry pics.. please, please.


----------



## DisCo

Roseandbenny said:


> Thanks, was finding it very confusing as all the measurements were different, thats why I thought it must come in lots of sizes. I think in the end I'll get the medium, although the large has that cool slouchy look esp on the shoulder, but a little flat if you don't fill it up. I think the Olsen twin is famous for the large...
> 
> BTW I was reading another thread and someone said that gold "givenchy bits" are the original style???
> 
> Will keep you guys up to date anyway. Might happen this weekend. In the black, but I DID see a nice brown one on farfetch, maybe a second one if I really like the black??!!! Hehe, wicked....
> 
> How come no one has posted shoulder carry pics.. please, please.



I posted modelling pics of my Nightingale being carried on the shoulder on Page 2 of this thread.  There are other pics here of celebs carrying it on the shoulders too...you can also go to the celeb thread as well.  

The gold givenchy logo is indeed the original style but they're still putting this on calf skin Nightingales.  Lamb and sheep skin Nightingales have the stamping instead of the gold bits.


----------



## Aluxe

DisCo said:


> I posted modelling pics of my Nightingale being carried on the shoulder on Page 2 of this thread.  There are other pics here of celebs carrying it on the shoulders too...you can also go to the celeb thread as well.
> 
> *The gold givenchy logo is indeed the original style but they're still putting this on calf skin Nightingales.  Lamb and sheep skin Nightingales have the stamping instead of the gold bits*.



Thanks for the good info, Disco. I've always thought my Nightingale is a calfskin as it is just sooo hardy!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## mimigoo

Aluxe said:


> Here is a pic of a Black Givenchy Patent Quilted Nightingale. Purchased from Bluefly for approximately $1600 in May 2011. Returned because it was polyester *gasp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the made in China tag? This is added for reference as there has been some discussion as to where Nightingales are made. My leather one is made in Italy and I know some are made in Hungary. Obviously, some are manufactured in China - the polyester ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the code is also very different from the leather Nightingales. I hope adding this tag won't be a problem, OP. I don't want the evil faux bag makers and sellers to get valuable info, but I think this is useful for those of us who are learning about Givenchy Nightingales.
> 
> BTW, this bag had 2 'reveals': a general one - My Givenchy Nightingale arrived, but ... (Reveal, sort of...)) and another for the YSL dolls and boys - YSL Easy vs. Givenchy Nightingale (comparison pics)
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone else's lovely Nightingales.



Oh yes, I have heard from a friend who worked at Harrods before telling me that some nightingale models are made in China!


----------



## mimigoo

Hello ladies! I am a total newbie in this forum and I wish to have this nightingale identified. I have found this photo online and I would love to know from which year or season it was released. I would appreciate if anyone could help me out with this.  The fact is my mom loves this bag and I would like to get it for her upcoming b'day 

Thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## DisCo

mimigoo said:


> Hello ladies! I am a total newbie in this forum and I wish to have this nightingale identified. I have found this photo online and I would love to know from which year or season it was released. I would appreciate if anyone could help me out with this.  The fact is my mom loves this bag and I would like to get it for her upcoming b'day
> 
> Thank you in advance ladies!



This is a patent croc stamped Nightingale not sure of the year as I believe they're still making this until now for FW2011 but it could date all the way back 2008 or so.


----------



## mimigoo

Thank you so much DisCo, you are great!!  I guess it would be difficult to buy one if it is from 2008 or so......Need to look for a similar one for my mom then!


----------



## mimigoo

DisCo said:


> This is a patent croc stamped Nightingale not sure of the year as I believe they're still making this until now for FW2011 but it could date all the way back 2008 or so.




A million thanks DisCo!!! I overlooked the replied and thought that they have discontinued this model after 2008 or so. Wow, I think I will move soon to get it for my mom if it is still available in the store!! 

DisCo and all NIghtingale ladies you are fantastic!!


----------



## DisCo

mimigoo said:


> A million thanks DisCo!!! I overlooked the replied and thought that they have discontinued this model after 2008 or so. Wow, I think I will move soon to get it for my mom if it is still available in the store!!
> 
> DisCo and all NIghtingale ladies you are fantastic!!



You're welcome  I think Barney's has the croc-stamped Nightingale now but it's in large brown though.


----------



## mimigoo

Thanks again DisCo! I personally prefer Brown too. My mom is rather small so a medium would be a Maxi for her. I will go to Hong Kong next week and I will check out the Givenchy stores there as well as a few places selling the Nightingale too. Hope I can find it and post some photos here.......Couldn't see any photo of the patent croc stamped here, maybe not as popular as the slouchy lambskin ones?  Will update once I am back!  Thanks again, you are wonderful DisCo!


----------



## mimigoo

DisCo said:


> You're welcome  I think Barney's has the croc-stamped Nightingale now but it's in large brown though.



Thanks again DisCo! I personally prefer Brown too. My mom is rather small so a medium would be a Maxi for her. I will go to Hong Kong next week and I will check out the Givenchy stores there as well as a few places selling the Nightingale too. Hope I can find it and post some photos here.......Couldn't see any photo of the patent croc stamped here, maybe not as popular as the slouchy lambskin ones? Will update once I am back! Thanks again, you are wonderful DisCo!


----------



## DisCo

mimigoo said:


> Thanks again DisCo! I personally prefer Brown too. My mom is rather small so a medium would be a Maxi for her. I will go to Hong Kong next week and I will check out the Givenchy stores there as well as a few places selling the Nightingale too. Hope I can find it and post some photos here.......Couldn't see any photo of the patent croc stamped here, maybe not as popular as the slouchy lambskin ones? Will update once I am back! Thanks again, you are wonderful DisCo!



Good luck finding the croc Nightingale!  The brown is beautiful and for sure your Mum would love it!


----------



## Kajleen

Small Nightingale


----------



## Aluxe

Kajleen said:


> Small Nightingale


Looking great Kajleen! 

Was wondering, is that a small or a medium? Or does the bag look bigger on you because of your physique?

Still great bag and wonderful outfit!


----------



## fofipurse

hello experts so glad i found this thread.
could you please tell me if this is a nightingale or not?
i got this bag as a gift for a post graduate degree but it it too huge for me.
i sent it to a consignment store but they are charging too much so i though i would try to sell it at ebay so the seller is me and i know it is authentic but i don't know anything about givenchy or their styles in bags.
thank you so much 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290636095661?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## fofipurse

does anyone have pics of the gold givenchy logo?
also how do i post pics directly here  without a link..so sorry for being a novice at this.



DisCo said:


> I posted modelling pics of my Nightingale being carried on the shoulder on Page 2 of this thread. There are other pics here of celebs carrying it on the shoulders too...you can also go to the celeb thread as well.
> 
> The gold givenchy logo is indeed the original style but they're still putting this on calf skin Nightingales. Lamb and sheep skin Nightingales have the stamping instead of the gold bits.


----------



## Aluxe

fofipurse said:


> hello experts so glad i found this thread.
> could you please tell me if this is a nightingale or not?
> i got this bag as a gift for a post graduate degree but it it too huge for me.
> i sent it to a consignment store but they are charging too much so i though i would try to sell it at ebay so the seller is me and i know it is authentic but i don't know anything about givenchy or their styles in bags.
> thank you so much
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290636095661?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Hey fofipurse! TPF does not allow buying and selling on the forum, so you posting a link to a bag you have put up for sale could be a problem. I'm letting you know in case a moderator removes your post.

That being said, save your pictures in Photobucket for free and then simply use the URL code or other link (can't remember precise terms) to share a pic in this thread. 

Not sure if my recommended instructions are easy to follow, but I hope so.

As to your bag, I have no clue, but maybe someone else will...


----------



## fofipurse

Hi there
thanks for the tip...i will try to follow your instructions....my inentions is not to sell bag here...simply trying to get info on one of bags..most of my freinds who told me about purse forum to begin with do that...

i was just being honest...i love this site and rely on it blindly for my chanels and LV since i am not an expert on bags so i don't want to jeopordize being here...

since i am a member here ..like most of us..i adore authentic bags and am trying to get educated on what's out there...so i wanted to know what kind of GIvenchy do i own??.. i could not find anythwere..not on any site...



Aluxe said:


> Hey fofipurse! TPF does not allow buying and selling on the forum, so you posting a link to a bag you have put up for sale could be a problem. I'm letting you know in case a moderator removes your post.
> 
> That being said, save your pictures in Photobucket for free and then simply use the URL code or other link (can't remember precise terms) to share pic in this thread.
> 
> Not sure if my recommended instructions are easy to follow, but I hope so.
> 
> As to your bag, I have no clue, but maybe someone else will...


----------



## Kajleen

Aluxe said:


> Looking great Kajleen!
> 
> Was wondering, is that a small or a medium? Or does the bag look bigger on you because of your physique?
> 
> Still great bag and wonderful outfit!


Aluxe, thank you so much 
It's small, I'm quite petite (5' 6")


----------



## mimigoo

DisCo said:


> Good luck finding the croc Nightingale!  The brown is beautiful and for sure your Mum would love it!



Thank you DisCo! I will try my best!


----------



## Aluxe

fofipurse said:


> Hi there
> thanks for the tip...i will try to follow your instructions....my inentions is not to sell bag here...simply trying to get info on one of bags..most of my freinds who told me about purse forum to begin with do that...
> 
> i was just being honest...i love this site and rely on it blindly for my chanels and LV since i am not an expert on bags so i don't want to jeopordize being here...
> 
> since i am a member here ..like most of us..i adore authentic bags and am trying to get educated on what's out there...so i wanted to know what kind of GIvenchy do i own??.. i could not find anythwere..not on any site...



Hey you, I was only sharing info. I did not assume you were intentionally trying to break any rules  I see Disco gave you some insight on the bag after all. Its very nice. I actually just saw a Givenchy bag with the same insignia on it at a consignment site a few minutes ago, actually.


----------



## Janicemph

Aluxe said:


> ^^ Thanks for sharing pics of the older styles. I'd see them elsewhere and wonder about them. Good to see the evolution of the nightingale.
> 
> And Nordstrom sold Givenchy at some point? Do certain stores still sell? Never seen any at my Nordies and I do love that store. Would storm there in a heartbeat if they had Givenchy.



Love Nordstroms as well... The Seattle Nordstroms carry the nightingale the SA I use is Luba.  Very helpful!


----------



## fofipurse

hi Aluse,
thanks for the reply.. really you just did.. you mind sharing the website please..pretty please 




Aluxe said:


> Hey you, I was only sharing info. I did not assume you were intentionally trying to break any rules  I see Disco gave you some insight on the bag after all. Its very nice. I actually just saw a Givenchy bag with the same insignia on it at a consignment site a few minutes ago, actually.


----------



## Aluxe

Janicemph said:


> Love Nordstroms as well... The Seattle Nordstroms carry the nightingale the SA I use is Luba.  Very helpful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Aluxe

fofipurse said:


> hi Aluse,
> thanks for the reply.. really you just did.. you mind sharing the website please..pretty please




Check Malleries. You should find it there.


----------



## divineprada

Sharing a photo of my one and only Nightingale in Salmon Pink Patent Leather.


----------



## GivenchyGal

My newest edition!!!!!


----------



## Aluxe

GivenchyGal said:


> View attachment 1591241
> 
> 
> My newest edition!!!!!




Gorgeous darling!!!! It looks great. Congrats on an excellent purchase!

Any mod pics?


----------



## boingboing

Here's my recently purchased medium nightingale in bright blue. 
i'm so in love with it, but i'd love to get the small size in black too... ohmy...


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Nice colors, ladies... Mine's a black lambskin. It's my first Givenchy...  I wanted a pandora initially but got this one instead!! Lovin' it!! Roomy and let's give credit to DisCo for showing us how to carry it on the shoulder.... Thanks, girl... It just falls right nicely!! 


View attachment 1649819


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nduddles

sharing my beloved navy blue nightingale, medium, ss09. i went wonky-eyed when i saw this, i was waiting for a meeting (i used to work for a luxury department store) and happened to chance upon the new arrivals. what did me in was the gold logo and chains in the strap. that said, a lot of my girlfriends also loved it.

the first photo shows the current state my bag is in: wrinkled and softer, with more character.

second photo was taken when the bag was a few days old, taken back in april 2009. it's one of my faves, with my friends' medium nightingales in black and pewter -- both ss09 as well, i think, since we purchased the bags at around the same time.

i'm so happy with my nightingale purchase!!! it's been almost 3 years and still pretty as ever and still getting compliments! i'd buy another one if i had the cash to spare


----------



## nduddles

boingboing said:


> Here's my recently purchased medium nightingale in bright blue.
> i'm so in love with it, but i'd love to get the small size in black too... ohmy...



i love blue nightingales! i'm obviously biased since i own one too  please please please buy a small one too and show us!


----------



## nduddles

Kajleen said:


> Small Nightingale



looks so great with your outfit!


----------



## oliviacochu




----------



## Paris Darling

Kajleen said:


> Small Nightingale



Love it!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please shed some light on this nightingale for me? What was the price new? Year, ease of use and any other usefull tidbits.  TIA!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

here's mine and my one and only. I love it! pardon the vanity and my jammies


----------



## crazybagfan

angelthelson said:


> here's mine and my one and only. I love it! pardon the vanity and my jammies



Oh gosh! What color is your nightingale? Very beautiful color! Does it require high maintenance?


----------



## Aluxe

^^ Yes, what color is it? It is divine and goes so well with your PJs


----------



## loveable

angelthelson said:
			
		

> here's mine and my one and only. I love it! pardon the vanity and my jammies



I agree with the others, I love the color!


----------



## rito511

Same here, love the color and it looks good with your skin tone too.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

crazybagfan, Aluxe and loveable, it's hard to capture the color, but it's like pink, nudeish-pink. It's goatskin so it doesn't really require high maintenance but when it rains (drops of rain), I make sure I wipe it off immediately. Thanks gals for the compliments! I love her too!! Smooshy, smells good and really soft!!

Thanks rito! I'm Asian and I love the color, as I'm not really a black bag person.


----------



## randr21

angelthelson said:


> crazybagfan, Aluxe and loveable, it's hard to capture the color, but it's like pink, nudeish-pink. It's goatskin so it doesn't really require high maintenance but when it rains (drops of rain), I make sure I wipe it off immediately. Thanks gals for the compliments! I love her too!! Smooshy, smells good and really soft!!
> 
> Thanks rito! I'm Asian and I love the color, as I'm not really a black bag person.


 
it's a gorgeous bag for sure.  would love to see outdoor pics with it if you get a chance.  I have goatskin too, isn't it divine?


----------



## Aluxe

angelthelson said:


> crazybagfan, Aluxe and loveable, it's hard to capture the color, but it's like pink, nudeish-pink. It's goatskin so it doesn't really require high maintenance but when it rains (drops of rain), I make sure I wipe it off immediately. Thanks gals for the compliments! I love her too!! Smooshy, smells good and really soft!!
> 
> Thanks rito! I'm Asian and I love the color, as I'm not really a black bag person.



Please forgive the additional question  but did you buy your bag from Bluefly? There was a 'dusty pink' available there that I kept considering but didn't understand what the color would look like... Wondering if thats it because your bag seems like a great neutral.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

randr21, yes it is divine! goatskin is a hardy for sure. I''ll take outdoor pics when I have a chance 

aluxe, it's not from bluefly, bought it from a friend


----------



## Imborn2shop

Thats me in the middle with the hat!!! I love my givenchy nightingale!!! it's heavy but I love it!! lol
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0269340776607.323988.543286606&type=3&theater


----------



## Lvgirl71

nduddles said:
			
		

> looks so great with your outfit!



Wow nice but it looks like the med size not the small!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Here's my New Nightingale in Navy lamb leather, really love it


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Congrats!  The Navy Nightingale looks great on you!


----------



## green.bee

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's my New Nightingale in Navy lamb leather, really love it



I like it! what size is it, small?


----------



## drati

green.bee said:


> I like it! what size is it, small?



Medium. 

Looks great on you. I love the colour and leather.


----------



## Lvgirl71

green.bee said:
			
		

> I like it! what size is it, small?



Hey green it's a medium!


----------



## Lvgirl71

drati said:
			
		

> Medium.
> 
> Looks great on you. I love the colour and leather.



Hey Drati, thanks, the leather is so nice, it's my Go to bag now


----------



## green.bee

drati said:


> Medium.
> 
> Looks great on you. I love the colour and leather.



Thank you for the size info



Lvgirl71 said:


> Hey green it's a medium!



Gorgeous! Perfect size for your frame


----------



## Caramelita

DisCo said:


> c/o *Leefi*



Is this totally black? Gorgeous


----------



## futurerichGirl!

tatertot said:


> Here are some pics of my Nightingale Maxi from the 06 and first season they were made. From what I could find out it was a runway bag and it has a very funky vibe to it. I bought it on feebay after having it authenticated by the lovely experts here. I'm not sure if it's hand-pieced leather or some kind of exotic skin but it's so slouchy and easy to wear and has gunmetal hardware and was made in Italy.


 
It kind of reminds me of eel skin, If it is or it isn't its still a georgouse bag!


----------



## Caramelita

Thought I could post pictures of my Nightingale. I live for this bag! It costed me a fortune, but it was so worth it  The leather is incredible. I bought the big size, so this bag holds everything. 

I bought mine in late 2011.


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Beautiful!  More Givenchy leather to love .


----------



## kate021105

So in love with my new Givenchy nightingale


----------



## Lvgirl71

kate021105 said:
			
		

> So in love with my new Givenchy nightingale



Congrats, very pretty is it the beige?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Does anyone have this season Khaki lamb Nightingale? I'm thinking of getting it, Tia


----------



## newlizzie

I'm not overly familiar with this one but they look gorgeous. what are the sizes, is there a thread for reference.  might look into one rather than a Mulberry


----------



## newlizzie

kate021105 said:


> So in love with my new Givenchy nightingale


what is the size of that one and are they heavy. what is the leather like?


----------



## ehemelay

Navy (lamb) Medium Nightingale:


----------



## Lvgirl71

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Navy (lamb) Medium Nightingale:



Lovely! We are bag twins!!


----------



## kkmelb

kate021105 said:
			
		

> So in love with my new Givenchy nightingale



Sigh... I'm so in love with it too! Congrats!


----------



## ehemelay

Lvgirl71 said:


> Lovely! We are bag twins!!



I'm already plotting for a third!  Any time I switch out to another style, I miss the Nightingale.  It's so easy to carry, I just love it!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

ehemelay said:


> I'm already plotting for a third! Any time I switch out to another style, I miss the Nightingale. It's so easy to carry, I just love it!!


 Are you prefering it to your pandoras?


----------



## ehemelay

luvmy3girls said:


> Are you prefering it to your pandoras?



Yes, I prefer it the Medium Pandora style because it's larger without looking oversized.  Also - less casual, so I feel it's more versatile.

I think that a Large Pandora would be waaaaaaay too big for me; the Nightingale is just perfect!  Very, very comfortable to carry.  I'm still keeping a couple of Pandoras, just feel like the Nightingale is a better fit for me on an everyday basis.


----------



## kate021105

newlizzie said:


> what is the size of that one and are they heavy. what is the leather like?



it's a medium size dear. its not too heavy, just right  

its goat skin leather is so GOOD and seems durable. it cannot be easily scratched like the lambskin and calf skin leather. im so happy with the bag.


----------



## cpdoll

ehemelay said:


> Navy (lamb) Medium Nightingale:



It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## samalexis217

My black medium goatskin Nightingale in metal logo


----------



## Lvgirl71

samalexis217 said:
			
		

> My black medium goatskin Nightingale in metal logo



Wow looks great on you! How do you like the leather?


----------



## samalexis217

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Wow looks great on you! How do you like the leather?



Thanks! The leather is sturdy! U don't have to baby the bag..it smells yummy too lol


----------



## ehemelay

samalexis217 said:


> My black medium goatskin Nightingale in metal logo



Love that bag!  It looks great with your leather jacket.


----------



## samalexis217

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Love that bag!  It looks great with your leather jacket.



Thanks


----------



## kate021105

angelthelson said:


> crazybagfan, Aluxe and loveable, it's hard to capture the color, but it's like pink, nudeish-pink. It's goatskin so it doesn't really require high maintenance but when it rains (drops of rain), I make sure I wipe it off immediately. Thanks gals for the compliments! I love her too!! Smooshy, smells good and really soft!!
> 
> Thanks rito! I'm Asian and I love the color, as I'm not really a black bag person.



We're bag twins!  Asian here also!


----------



## kiwishopper

samalexis217 said:


> My black medium goatskin Nightingale in metal logo


 
You look great! Love the outfit you have on too!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

kate021105 said:


> We're bag twins!  Asian here also!


 Oh cool!! to be exact, I'm Filipino! I see you're from Manila


----------



## BagLover79

Here's my contribution to the Nightingale Club. I believe it's the medium nightingale in black leather with red and beige trim. It was purchased at Nordstrom last week and it's original price was $2495 but I got it for 40% off.  The leather is just yummy!


----------



## Lvgirl71

BagLover79 said:
			
		

> Here's my contribution to the Nightingale Club. I believe it's the medium nightingale in black leather with red and beige trim. It was purchased at Nordstrom last week and it's original price was $2495 but I got it for 40% off.  The leather is just yummy!



Congrats!! Which store did you get it from?? I want this!


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Here's my contribution to the Nightingale Club. I believe it's the medium nightingale in black leather with red and beige trim. It was purchased at Nordstrom last week and it's original price was $2495 but I got it for 40% off.  The leather is just yummy!



what a sporty looking color combo.  if you take the strap off, u have a classic plain version.


----------



## BagLover79

Lvgirl71 said:


> Congrats!! Which store did you get it from?? I want this!



Hi. Sure. I live in VA and went to the Tysons Corner Nordstrom. I actually didn't have much knowledge of the bag and how popular it was but loved the color combination; which is why I was sold on it! I didn't purchase the one at that store because their was a pen mark on the black leather so I had them find me another and ended up getting one shipped from the Nordstrom in Tennessee.


----------



## Lvgirl71

BagLover79 said:
			
		

> Hi. Sure. I live in VA and went to the Tysons Corner Nordstrom. I actually didn't have much knowledge of the bag and how popular it was but loved the color combination; which is why I was sold on it! I didn't purchase the one at that store because their was a pen mark on the black leather so I had them find me another and ended up getting one shipped from the Nordstrom in Tennessee.



Thanks I called everywhere its Sold out!!


----------



## kobe939

BagLover79 said:


> Here's my contribution to the Nightingale Club. I believe it's the medium nightingale in black leather with red and beige trim. It was purchased at Nordstrom last week and it's original price was $2495 but I got it for 40% off.  The leather is just yummy!



Congrats!!!! It's absolutely gorgeous, love the sporty look, yet it's a classic black.


----------



## yellowdaisy14




----------



## elainedelainey

DisCo said:


> ^^You're welcome!
> 
> Here are modelling pics of my Nightingale



looking good! wondering what size is that? i can't really tell if medium is too big for me, thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

yellowdaisy14 said:


> View attachment 1979573



LOVE your blue nightingale!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Black Mini Pandora in Grained Chevre is here!!!!  LOVE her!!! So smooshy soft that I just want to squeeeeezer her!  Great fit.  I'm only 5-4 and she its me perfectly on the hip.  Fits all my essentials. Front pocket fits my phone for easy access.  Found my perfect little crossbody


----------



## hrhsunshine

^^ Oh Crap! Sorry guys! Posted on the wrong thread!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE your blue nightingale!!!!



Thankssss


----------



## kobe939

hrhsunshine said:


> Black Mini Pandora in Grained Chevre is here!!!!  LOVE her!!! So smooshy soft that I just want to squeeeeezer her!  Great fit.  I'm only 5-4 and she its me perfectly on the hip.  Fits all my essentials. Front pocket fits my phone for easy access.  Found my perfect little crossbody



Gorgeous and congrats! It does fit a lot! I have the same one in cobalt blue, so cute!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kobe939 said:


> Gorgeous and congrats! It does fit a lot! I have the same one in cobalt blue, so cute!



OMG! Really?  I love that color! It really does fit more than you would think. I'm so happy to finally have found the right crossbody. (feel so badly about posting on the wrong thread :shame: )


----------



## BagLover79

BagLover79 said:


> Here's my contribution to the Nightingale Club. I believe it's the medium nightingale in black leather with red and beige trim. It was purchased at Nordstrom last week and it's original price was $2495 but I got it for 40% off.  The leather is just yummy!





I need your opinion ladies. Im having second thoughts on my nightingale.  Do you think the color combination makes the bag look like a gym or bowling ball bag?  I wonder if I should get a classic all black gale or at least a solid color, rather than having the triple color combo. This is my first and only gale so I want to make sure that I make the right decision.  Your opinions are much appreciated.


----------



## KarlBear

^I'd get an all black one, it's much more classic


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> I need your opinion ladies. Im having second thoughts on my nightingale.  Do you think the color combination makes the bag look like a gym or bowling ball bag?  I wonder if I should get a classic all black gale or at least a solid color, rather than having the triple color combo. This is my first and only gale so I want to make sure that I make the right decision.  Your opinions are much appreciated.



for your one and only, i may go with a dark colored bag like a black, navy or brown...and maybe in an exotic embossed. anything with white on a bag makes me slightly worried about maintenance.


----------



## BagLover79

randr21 said:


> for your one and only, i may go with a dark colored bag like a black, navy or brown...and maybe in an exotic embossed. anything with white on a bag makes me slightly worried about maintenance.



I totally agree. The saving grace is that I dont carry my bags that often so I would be a hawk in regards to maintenance.  I am going to look around to see what I find. I would love to score a navy one, on sale of course. I can't see myself returning the one that I bought and purchasing another at full price being that I got this bag for such a steal.  What about the look of it? Does it remind you of a gym bag or bowling ball bag?


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> I totally agree. The saving grace is that I dont carry my bags that often so I would be a hawk in regards to maintenance.  I am going to look around to see what I find. I would love to score a navy one, on sale of course. I can't see myself returning the one that I bought and purchasing another at full price being that I got this bag for such a steal.  What about the look of it? Does it remind you of a gym bag or bowling ball bag?



It doesnt remind me of a gym or bowling bag whatsoever. Its all about your outfit. Imagine wearing skinny jeans with knee high boots and a faux fur vest over a longish sweater...


----------



## kobe939

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! Really?  I love that color! It really does fit more than you would think. I'm so happy to finally have found the right crossbody. (feel so badly about posting on the wrong thread :shame: )



I wish I can wear this bag crossed body, unfortunately I am too chubby. Haha!!! But I still love it, just wear mine on the shoulder. I got mine at the last sale!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kobe939 said:


> I wish I can wear this bag crossed body, unfortunately I am too chubby. Haha!!! But I still love it, just wear mine on the shoulder. I got mine at the last sale!!!



Oh you are too funny!  SALE? WOOHOO! We both scored gorgeous bags for less.  Mine was on sale too!!


----------



## kobe939

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh you are too funny!  SALE? WOOHOO! We both scored gorgeous bags for less.  Mine was on sale too!!



Black one on sale?? That's awesome!!! It is such a cute bag.


----------



## bronzebeauty719

me and my massive maxi red nightingale! (purchased from lindestore back in august)


----------



## randr21

bronzebeauty719 said:


> me and my massive maxi red nightingale! (purchased from lindestore back in august)



Your maxi looks great on you! Such a pretty red.


----------



## ehemelay

bronzebeauty719 said:


> me and my massive maxi red nightingale! (purchased from lindestore back in august)



Your Maxi is lovely!  Do you have the Medium size as well?  I wonder how significant the size difference is...


----------



## kobe939

bronzebeauty719 said:


> me and my massive maxi red nightingale! (purchased from lindestore back in august)



It looks great on you, love the red, so vibrant.


----------



## ganis_r

Me n My givenchy nightingale red lamb leather ...finally got this colour...luv it so much..
Luv the color..luv the leather texture...
ITS so gorgeous..&#128525;&#128525;

Matching partner for My weekend &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## bronzebeauty719

ehemelay said:


> Your Maxi is lovely!  Do you have the Medium size as well?  I wonder how significant the size difference is...



wish i had the medium size! it took me awhile to embrace this size


----------



## bronzebeauty719

kobe939 said:


> It looks great on you, love the red, so vibrant.



thank you!!


----------



## bronzebeauty719

randr21 said:


> Your maxi looks great on you! Such a pretty red.



thank you!!


----------



## ehemelay

I am so crazy for the Nightingale style; it's truly my favorite bag now.

My favorite of them all is this black goat skin Medium - it's soft and slouchy but incredibly tough at the same time.  If I could have a goat skin in every color, I would!

I am about 5'2", US size 4/SM for reference.  The bag is has tremendous storage capacity, but I don't think that it looks too big when carried.


----------



## randr21

ehemelay said:


> I am so crazy for the Nightingale style; it's truly my favorite bag now.
> 
> My favorite of them all is this black goat skin Medium - it's soft and slouchy but incredibly tough at the same time.  If I could have a goat skin in every color, I would!
> 
> I am about 5'2", US size 4/SM for reference.  The bag is has tremendous storage capacity, but I don't think that it looks too big when carried.



now you know why i love me some nightingales!  and the goat really is fantastic right?  i've still need to get the collonil so that I can spray my new croc stamped one.

as always, love your action pics!  i'd be embarrassed to put mine up next to yours.


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  Thank you!  I think that the Nightingale is flattering on everyone.  

Next year I'm going to at least try on a maxi in store, then possibly order another during sale season.  I love the oversized look; but I'm quite short and the medium size already looks somewhat large on me.


----------



## ehemelay

Last one for awhile... just thought since I have raved so much about the quality of the goat skin leather, in fairness I should point out that the smooth lamb - though it feels more fragile and is generally more susceptible to scratches, etc. - is also incredibly tough.

I've carried my Navy Nightingale quite a bit and there isn't a scratch on it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ehemelay said:


> Last one for awhile... just thought since I have raved so much about the quality of the goat skin leather, in fairness I should point out that the smooth lamb - though it feels more fragile and is generally more susceptible to scratches, etc. - is also incredibly tough.
> 
> I've carried my Navy Nightingale quite a bit and there isn't a scratch on it!



OMG! That looks amazing! The style looks great on you.  Love the navy! I love blue bags!!! I cannot believe you don't have a scratch on your lambskin!  That is awesome!

You said your black nightingale is your fave bag now.  You love it even more than your Bals?


----------



## ehemelay

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! That looks amazing! The style looks great on you.  Love the navy! I love blue bags!!! I cannot believe you don't have a scratch on your lambskin!  That is awesome!
> 
> You said your black nightingale is your fave bag now.  You love it even more than your Bals?



For sure, I definitely prefer Givenchy to Balenciaga.  I feel like the overall style is more versatile, and the quality is of Givenchy leather is definitely superior.I have kept two Bbags - a Black RH City from 2009 with exceptionally good leather, and an Anthracite RH Day from 2011 that has a neat iridescent sheen (reminds me on the '07 Plomb City I used to own).  The Day style is kind of plain, but it is really comfortable to wear and the Anthra leather is very dense, so I think it will last.

I just got really frustrated with the constant fading issues I encountered with Bbags, and I had a terrible customer service experience with a defective bag I bought from Balenciaga.com.  

I also used to have several Proenza Schouler bags but I have sold all of them due to my experience with color fading/shifting.  They were really susceptible to rain spots, etc. - even with Vectra treatment.  Also, I have read innumerable complaints about hardware breaking/falling off/chipping, etc. with PS bags.


----------



## kobe939

ehemelay said:


> I am so crazy for the Nightingale style; it's truly my favorite bag now.
> 
> My favorite of them all is this black goat skin Medium - it's soft and slouchy but incredibly tough at the same time.  If I could have a goat skin in every color, I would!
> 
> I am about 5'2", US size 4/SM for reference.  The bag is has tremendous storage capacity, but I don't think that it looks too big when carried.





ehemelay said:


> Last one for awhile... just thought since I have raved so much about the quality of the goat skin leather, in fairness I should point out that the smooth lamb - though it feels more fragile and is generally more susceptible to scratches, etc. - is also incredibly tough.
> 
> I've carried my Navy Nightingale quite a bit and there isn't a scratch on it!



Wow, as always, ehemelay, your bags are amazing and you carry them so beautifully. I think it was you who inspired me on the getting the nightingale and pandoras. Your mod pictures are just so amazing, really!

I couldn't agree with you more. I just received my first red nightingale tote in grained leather today and the leather is truly more superior than Bal's. I tried on the satchel style before but was hesitant to buy, wasn't sold on the style as it seems a bit wired when carried on my shoulder. It looks really nice on slime ladies, however, I am 
quite chubby.  But the tote style is just perfect on me, it has a longer body which I love, plus I like the fact that it doesn't have the zipper, I like the magnetic closure, easy to get in and out. I know my next one will be the tote style again, maybe in black? 

May I ask if you spray Vectra on your grained leather nightingale? Does it waterproof the bag? I have a can that I am supposed to use on my Bal, but too lazy to spray it on.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ehemelay said:


> For sure, I definitely prefer Givenchy to Balenciaga.  I feel like the overall style is more versatile, and the quality is of Givenchy leather is definitely superior.I have kept two Bbags - a Black RH City from 2009 with exceptionally good leather, and an Anthracite RH Day from 2011 that has a neat iridescent sheen (reminds me on the '07 Plomb City I used to own).  The Day style is kind of plain, but it is really comfortable to wear and the Anthra leather is very dense, so I think it will last.
> 
> I just got really frustrated with the constant fading issues I encountered with Bbags, and I had a terrible customer service experience with a defective bag I bought from Balenciaga.com.
> 
> I also used to have several Proenza Schouler bags but I have sold all of them due to my experience with color fading/shifting.  They were really susceptible to rain spots, etc. - even with Vectra treatment.  Also, I have read innumerable complaints about hardware breaking/falling off/chipping, etc. with PS bags.



TIA!! I've been unhappy with the flat colors Bal has released in the past 2 years...and they are getting so repetitive. 2010 was really the last year I think they produced some beauties.  I am down to my 3 Citys (LE Black GRH, Blue Roi RH, and Pourpre RH).  I still also have my beautiful Sanguine GSH EC.  Fading and quality issues definitely deter me from having a big collection.

PS really does have quality issues.  As soon as I saw the HW problems, I decided they are not for me.  

Yes, Givenchy does added versatility compared to the Bals...a more contemporary polished look that Bal does not. Bal's GH bags are just not for me, so I have the boho/rocker casual look from the RH bags.  My Antigona definitely is different and is a breath of fresh air.  My mini Pandora is the perfect little crossbody.  I do feel more confident in the leather and the hardware is definitely more hardcore than Bal! 

I will always have a love for Bals but the Givenchys just have qualities and durability that the Bals don't.


----------



## ehemelay

kobe939 said:


> May I ask if you spray Vectra on your grained leather nightingale? Does it waterproof the bag? I have a can that I am supposed to use on my Bal, but too lazy to spray it on.




Hi there!  Yes, I have sprayed Vectra on all of my Givenchy bags.  I'm not sure if they need the additional protection against water stains or not, but Vectra treatment doesn't harm or change the leather in any way, so I figured why not?

A few months ago, a waiter spilled salsa on my Pepe leather Pandora.  I thought it was all cleaned up at the restaurant, but it was very dark there, and the next morning I noticed several additional areas of dried up tomato remnants on the bag.  I just wiped it down with a damp cloth and there's no evidence of the exposure.  The bag is black, so that helps, but I think that without the Vectra protection, the high level of acidity from the tomatoes could have damaged the leather.  I'm thankful that I used it!


----------



## kobe939

ehemelay said:


> Hi there!  Yes, I have sprayed Vectra on all of my Givenchy bags.  I'm not sure if they need the additional protection against water stains or not, but Vectra treatment doesn't harm or change the leather in any way, so I figured why not?
> 
> A few months ago, a waiter spilled salsa on my Pepe leather Pandora.  I thought it was all cleaned up at the restaurant, but it was very dark there, and the next morning I noticed several additional areas of dried up tomato remnants on the bag.  I just wiped it down with a damp cloth and there's no evidence of the exposure.  The bag is black, so that helps, but I think that without the Vectra protection, the high level of acidity from the tomatoes could have damaged the leather.  I'm thankful that I used it!



Thank you for letting me know. Luckily you have sprayed your bags with Vectra, otherwise it would be a disaster with your salsa incident. I am really surprised that the marks can be wiped down after leaving it overnight. That is really good to know.


----------



## missbianti

hai Yellowdaisy14 may i know whats the color of your gorgy blue?? thanks  it looks really pretty btw..


----------



## BDgirl

ehemelay said:


> Last one for awhile... just thought since I have raved so much about the quality of the goat skin leather, in fairness I should point out that the smooth lamb - though it feels more fragile and is generally more susceptible to scratches, etc. - is also incredibly tough.
> 
> I've carried my Navy Nightingale quite a bit and there isn't a scratch on it!



Is your navy nightangle small or medium.?  TIA


----------



## ehemelay

BDgirl said:


> Is your navy nightangle small or medium.?  TIA



It's a Medium!


----------



## suzannabunny

ehemelay said:


> It's a Medium!


what are the nightingale sizes? i keep hearing there is a small but the only thing i can find online is the micro or mini which is way too small. is there anything smaller than the medium that is not a micro or mini?


----------



## suzannabunny

what are the nightingale sizes? i keep hearing there is a small but the only thing i can find online is the micro or mini which is way too small. is there anything smaller than the medium that is not a micro or mini?


----------



## ehemelay

suzannabunny said:


> what are the nightingale sizes? i keep hearing there is a small but the only thing i can find online is the micro or mini which is way too small. is there anything smaller than the medium that is not a micro or mini?



There is a small size, though not sure if it has been continued in to the new season.  Here is an example from forward.com:

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Di...ent=products&gclid=CNHMq9bAvbQCFYKPPAodPTYASQ

You can kind of tell by the size of the panels in the photos, it's smaller than the Medium size.  It would be so helpful if they showed it on a model!

Here are the dimensions of the small size:
Measures approx 14.5"W x 9.5"H x 4.5"D
Handles measure approx 11" in length with a 4.5" drop

(vs. Medium, which is 12" high and 6" deep, with a longer handle)

For me, the additional height and depth on the Medium size make a substantial difference for carrying extra items with me when I'm traveling.  But I have a feeling that the small size wouldn't "look" a whole lot different when worn.  Just a smidge shorter.


----------



## suzannabunny

ehemelay said:


> There is a small size, though not sure if it has been continued in to the new season.  Here is an example from forward.com:
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Di...ent=products&gclid=CNHMq9bAvbQCFYKPPAodPTYASQ
> 
> You can kind of tell by the size of the panels in the photos, it's smaller than the Medium size.  It would be so helpful if they showed it on a model!
> 
> Here are the dimensions of the small size:
> Measures approx 14.5"W x 9.5"H x 4.5"D
> Handles measure approx 11" in length with a 4.5" drop
> 
> (vs. Medium, which is 12" high and 6" deep, with a longer handle)
> 
> For me, the additional height and depth on the Medium size make a substantial difference for carrying extra items with me when I'm traveling.  But I have a feeling that the small size wouldn't "look" a whole lot different when worn.  Just a smidge shorter.


thank you! i think i may just go with a medium then.


----------



## squiva

i have a super red Nightingale wallet! it's so gorgeous and i love it to death! i love it's leather smell too! but i really have to be careful with scratching it because the leather is too fragile!  i will post photos when I can!


----------



## zazabella

Nightingale medium in Peacock colors


----------



## kiwishopper

zazabella said:


> Nightingale medium in Peacock colors



What a beautiful shade!!


----------



## MsBusyBee

tatertot said:


> Here are some pics of my Nightingale Maxi from the 06 and first season they were made. From what I could find out it was a runway bag and it has a very funky vibe to it. I bought it on feebay after having it authenticated by the lovely experts here. I'm not sure if it's hand-pieced leather or some kind of exotic skin but it's so slouchy and easy to wear and has gunmetal hardware and was made in Italy.


Beautiful Bag


----------



## MsBusyBee

BagLover79 said:


> I need your opinion ladies. Im having second thoughts on my nightingale.  Do you think the color combination makes the bag look like a gym or bowling ball bag?  I wonder if I should get a classic all black gale or at least a solid color, rather than having the triple color combo. This is my first and only gale so I want to make sure that I make the right decision.  Your opinions are much appreciated.


Wow. What a beautiful bag


----------



## squiva

the wallet looks shiny in the photos but it's not. just the right shade of hot red moist leather! 



squiva said:


> i have a super red Nightingale wallet! it's so gorgeous and i love it to death! i love it's leather smell too! but i really have to be careful with scratching it because the leather is too fragile!  i will post photos when I can!


----------



## shoppingpal

Medium nightingale brown in lambskin -bought a couple of weeks ago from Barneys online sale for $1281 (tax inc)


----------



## shoppingpal

Medium nightingale in printed canvas black flower paradise with black lambskin leather trim - bought this one from Bergdorfs online sale a couple of weeks ago for $960


----------



## Mariapia

shoppingpal said:


> Medium nightingale in printed canvas black flower paradise with black lambskin leather trim - bought this one from Bergdorfs online sale a couple of weeks ago for $960
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020778



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## stylin76

I  the wallet so beautiful.


----------



## hrhsunshine

shoppingpal said:


> Medium nightingale brown in lambskin -bought a couple of weeks ago from Barneys online sale for $1281 (tax inc)
> 
> View attachment 2020775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020774



Love the color! LOVE the price!

How do you like the lambskin? Have you had to be super careful so as not to scratch it?  A friend had one and said just handling her lambskin 'gale would cause scratches etc.


----------



## ehemelay

shoppingpal said:


> Medium nightingale in printed canvas black flower paradise with black lambskin leather trim - bought this one from Bergdorfs online sale a couple of weeks ago for $960
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020778



Beautiful!  Givenchy's printed canvas is always amazing.  Do you find that it is easy to care for?


----------



## squiva

beautiful bag!!!! i would have gotten it too! 



shoppingpal said:


> Medium nightingale in printed canvas black flower paradise with black lambskin leather trim - bought this one from Bergdorfs online sale a couple of weeks ago for $960
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020778


----------



## shoppingpal

hrhsunshine said:
			
		

> Love the color! LOVE the price!
> 
> How do you like the lambskin? Have you had to be super careful so as not to scratch it?  A friend had one and said just handling her lambskin 'gale would cause scratches etc.



Thanks!  I've only had her for a couple of weeks so, yes I have been extra careful not to scratch her! I don't know what to expect yet but i will keep everyone posted!


----------



## indi3r4

Lvgirl71 said:


> Congrats!! Which store did you get it from?? I want this!





Lvgirl71 said:


> Thanks I called everywhere its Sold out!!



if you're still looking, I know where it's still available at 50% off.


----------



## randr21

zazabella said:


> Nightingale medium in Peacock colors



love peacock


----------



## shoppingpal

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  Givenchy's printed canvas is always amazing.  Do you find that it is easy to care for?



I have not taken this bag out so I really don't know...but i don't think i will need to worry on this one as It is not as delicate. I'm not sure though about color transfers to my clothes as the canvas is printed with lotsa colors.


----------



## zazabella

randr21 said:


> love peacock




 thank !! I love to !! Magnifique !!!


----------



## zazabella

the peacock medium Night its a perfect bag perfect size and perfect colors


----------



## zazabella

shoppingpal said:


> Medium nightingale brown in lambskin -bought a couple of weeks ago from Barneys online sale for $1281 (tax inc)
> 
> View attachment 2020775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020774



Magnifique couleur


----------



## zazabella

kiwishopper said:


> What a beautiful shade!!



Thank


----------



## kismetjam

my Givenchy Nightingale shopper yellow!!! love my bag a lot!!!! perfect yellow!


----------



## shoppingpal

zazabella said:
			
		

> Magnifique couleur



Thanks!


----------



## mabelleiest

hi can someone tell me if it is authentic nightingale? they are selling this for only P20,000 or about $400. the owner of the store told me that it is a factory overrun. it smelled real leather by the way  thanks.


----------



## samalexis217

mabelleiest said:


> hi can someone tell me if it is authentic nightingale? they are selling this for only P20,000 or about $400. the owner of the store told me that it is a factory overrun. it smelled real leather by the way  thanks.



My Nightingale from Galleria Lafayette in Paris. You can see the difference.


----------



## stylin76

all my givenchy bags say's made in Italy hope that help's.


----------



## randr21

mabelleiest said:


> hi can someone tell me if it is authentic nightingale? they are selling this for only P20,000 or about $400. the owner of the store told me that it is a factory overrun. it smelled real leather by the way  thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2027398
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027399
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027406



pls post your question in the auth sticky on top of this forum


----------



## zazabella

kismetjam said:


> my Givenchy Nightingale shopper yellow!!! love my bag a lot!!!! perfect yellow!


    its so so cute !!! I love the yellow bag !!


----------



## sukidoo

Hi ladies. A few days ago, I posted a thread of whether I should get a nightingale or a muse. I decided to get the gale. It just arrived last night and I am happy to share my bag reveal to all of you! 

Here are some pictures of my Medium Gale in dove gray lambskin. I bought it from an online seller for the price of 1,536 USD. This is my FIRST Givenchy ever. My bag is so pretty and the color is something that I have never had before. I hope you enjoy these pictures!  Sorry I couldn't add more. For some reason, I couldn't upload the rest no matter how much I resize them.


----------



## kismetjam

zazabella said:


> its so so cute !!! I love the yellow bag !!



thanks so much! cant get over how pretty yellow it is!


----------



## zazabella

sukidoo said:


> Hi ladies. A few days ago, I posted a thread of whether I should get a nightingale or a muse. I decided to get the gale. It just arrived last night and I am happy to share my bag reveal to all of you!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Medium Gale in dove gray lambskin. I bought it from an online seller for the price of 1,536 USD. This is my FIRST Givenchy ever. My bag is so pretty and the color is something that I have never had before. I hope you enjoy these pictures!  Sorry I couldn't add more. For some reason, I couldn't upload the rest no matter how much I resize them.



 Il est Magnifique !! j'adore


----------



## randr21

sukidoo said:


> Hi ladies. A few days ago, I posted a thread of whether I should get a nightingale or a muse. I decided to get the gale. It just arrived last night and I am happy to share my bag reveal to all of you!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Medium Gale in dove gray lambskin. I bought it from an online seller for the price of 1,536 USD. This is my FIRST Givenchy ever. My bag is so pretty and the color is something that I have never had before. I hope you enjoy these pictures!  Sorry I couldn't add more. For some reason, I couldn't upload the rest no matter how much I resize them.



cannot wait to see more of this lovely bag. I can see it with winter white, shades of grey and all other neutrals. do you know if the seller has any more left?


----------



## BagLover79

Presenting my "new to me" Croc Stamped Nightingale!


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Presenting my "new to me" Croc Stamped Nightingale!



hot bag and all nice and softened up.  you will get so many envious stares! when do we see somee ootd shots w/ this baby?


----------



## sukidoo

randr21 said:


> cannot wait to see more of this lovely bag. I can see it with winter white, shades of grey and all other neutrals. do you know if the seller has any more left?


Thank you randr21. I do believe this is a very versatile color which I could also use with dark clothing as it would pop out and soften the look.  I think this bag was the only one in this color. But in case she has another stock, I will let you know.


----------



## randr21

sukidoo said:


> Thank you randr21. I do believe this is a very versatile color which I could also use with dark clothing as it would pop out and soften the look.  I think this bag was the only one in this color. But in case she has another stock, I will let you know.



totally agree.  i'm stuck in NYC with hordes of dark colored clothing on me and around me so i'm just fantasizing about light colored clothing in the wintertime, a la aspen, colorado or something like that, which would never work here since it'll get dirty pretty fast. 

enjoy your special new bag!


----------



## ehemelay

sukidoo said:


> Hi ladies. A few days ago, I posted a thread of whether I should get a nightingale or a muse. I decided to get the gale. It just arrived last night and I am happy to share my bag reveal to all of you!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Medium Gale in dove gray lambskin. I bought it from an online seller for the price of 1,536 USD. This is my FIRST Givenchy ever. My bag is so pretty and the color is something that I have never had before. I hope you enjoy these pictures!  Sorry I couldn't add more. For some reason, I couldn't upload the rest no matter how much I resize them.



The color, and the smooth lambskin are so beautiful!  What a great choice for your first Givenchy.


----------



## sukidoo

ehemelay said:


> The color, and the smooth lambskin are so beautiful!  What a great choice for your first Givenchy.


Thank you. I do think so too.


----------



## designerdiva40

BagLover79 said:


> Presenting my "new to me" Croc Stamped Nightingale!



This is one I'm looking at getting, I'd love to see mod pics


----------



## TwiggyM

BagLover79 said:


> Presenting my "new to me" Croc Stamped Nightingale!




Wow, looks stunning! Congratulations on the new bag!  I'm thinking about getting this one myself. How is the leather? It looks matte on your pictures, although on other pics I have seen it's had a bit more sheen or patent look to it. How does the leather feel when touching it and using it? 

Sorry about the load of questions, but I would love to get some feedback on the leather before purchasing as I don't have the opportunity to see the bag in real life myself before buying. Any info is welcome  Thanks!


----------



## BagLover79

TwiggyM said:


> Wow, looks stunning! Congratulations on the new bag!  I'm thinking about getting this one myself. How is the leather? It looks matte on your pictures, although on other pics I have seen it's had a bit more sheen or patent look to it. How does the leather feel when touching it and using it?
> 
> Sorry about the load of questions, but I would love to get some feedback on the leather before purchasing as I don't have the opportunity to see the bag in real life myself before buying. Any info is welcome  Thanks!



Thank you! It's a pretty stunning bag but to be honest with you, I thought it was going to be more matte. When looking at it, it has more of a sheen to it. The pics make it look very matte which is what caught my eye.  Nonetheless, the bag is very soft and squishy! It has a lot of slouch to it and isn't stiff at all.  I went to Nordstrom this past weekend and the croc stamps that they have are definitley more matted; however, they are very stiff (and have almost a plastic feel) which is probably due to them being new.  Hope this helps in your decision to purchase this nightingale style. Good luck!


----------



## BagLover79

designerdiva40 said:


> This is one I'm looking at getting, I'd love to see mod pics



Thank you!  I will try to post modeling pics this evening!


----------



## BagLover79

randr21 said:


> hot bag and all nice and softened up.  you will get so many envious stares! when do we see somee ootd shots w/ this baby?



Thank you randr21! I love it, but just wish it didn't have such a sheen to it. However, for the price that I got it for, I can't complain too much! lol. I will try to post modeling pics soon.


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Thank you randr21! I love it, but just wish it didn't have such a sheen to it. However, for the price that I got it for, I can't complain too much! lol. I will try to post modeling pics soon.



you may come to appreciate that sheen b/c imo, the slight sheen gives it a more realistic croc feel.  i think that is the reason why i've always gotten so many compliments on my croc embossed is not only b/c the embossing is so realistic and well done, but the slight sheen is also a factor. i'm praying that i'll have some money left after tax season so that i can get this bag ASAP before it's all sold out!


----------



## BagLover79

BagLover79 said:


> Thank you!  I will try to post modeling pics this evening!



As promised, here are a few modeling pics


----------



## designerdiva40

BagLover79 said:


> As promised, here are a few modeling pics



Absolutely beautiful, I'm deciding between the croc Nightingale or orange Antigona just wish I could buy both but I don't think DH will agree to both


----------



## ehemelay

BagLover79 said:


> As promised, here are a few modeling pics


Love it!  I see what you mean; the bag is not a truly matte finish, but in the photos it doesn't look shiny at all.  I think it's just beautiful.


----------



## BagLover79

ehemelay said:


> Love it!  I see what you mean; the bag is not a truly matte finish, but in the photos it doesn't look shiny at all.  I think it's just beautiful.



Thanks so much! It's starting to grow on me. I brought it to work with me yesterday for the first time out and recieved compliments. I guess it's a keeper! I was on the fence but I think the slight sheen adds a little flair. I was just worried that it looked like patent leather and although beautiful, I'm just not a fan of patent leather bags.


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Thanks so much! It's starting to grow on me. I brought it to work with me yesterday for the first time out and recieved compliments. I guess it's a keeper! I was on the fence but I think the slight sheen adds a little flair. I was just worried that it looked like patent leather and although beautiful, I'm just not a fan of patent leather bags.



see, I told ya you'd get compliments...without fail, I always get them when I carry mine.  Glad you're coming around.  It looks nothing like patent leather so enjoy it for its loveliness.


----------



## Sculli

My first Givenchy nightingale in haircalf in size medium, I bought it in boutique in Amsterdam called Paul Warmer. They were on sale from 1680 and marked down to 650, I couldn't believe the price and bought it right away. It wasn't even the last one, I'm just glad not lots of people here are familiar with Givenchy, my lucky day!
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n60/pingeling/IMG_6431_zps5b4557de.jpg
Now I'm looking for the Givenchy Antigona 3d....hope to post some pictures here soon!


----------



## Sculli

mabelleiest said:


> hi can someone tell me if it is authentic nightingale? they are selling this for only P20,000 or about $400. the owner of the store told me that it is a factory overrun. it smelled real leather by the way  thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2027398
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027399
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027406


mine also says made in italy..


----------



## shoppingpal

Sculli said:
			
		

> My first Givenchy nightingale in haircalf in size medium, I bought it in boutique in Amsterdam called Paul Warmer. They were on sale from &#128;1680 and marked down to &#128;650, I couldn't believe the price and bought it right away. It wasn't even the last one, I'm just glad not lots of people here are familiar with Givenchy, my lucky day!
> http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n60/pingeling/IMG_6431_zps5b4557de.jpg
> Now I'm looking for the Givenchy Antigona 3d....hope to post some pictures here soon!



Omg! What a steal! Congrats!


----------



## ganis_r

mabelleiest said:


> hi can someone tell me if it is authentic nightingale? they are selling this for only P20,000 or about $400. the owner of the store told me that it is a factory overrun. it smelled real leather by the way  thanks.



I have a red givenchy too...and its Made in italy...i Think all givenchy was Made in italy... $400 for nightingale ITS to Cheap even for 2nd...
Becarefull, i Am guesting it was a fake
Hope thats help ..thx


----------



## Lvgirl71

Sculli said:


> mine also says made in italy..



I don't think thus is Authentic, they are not made in China, sorry!


----------



## jennie_iva

My cobalt blue medium 'gale.


----------



## nappytoots

Hi! Can't help but notice very few members rocking the printed ones! I hope I find more of them coz I am so obsessed with Givenchy prints... Especially the pumas,the irises,the Rottweilers, oh my! I think they're really unique and full of character


----------



## bostonchic

jennie_iva said:


> My cobalt blue medium 'gale.



That's a great color!  Is it lamb?


----------



## hrhsunshine

jennie_iva said:


> my cobalt blue medium 'gale.



love this color!!! Love love love!!


----------



## sandc

BagLover79 said:


> As promised, here are a few modeling pics



Looks great!  Love the outfit too.  That croc looks so nice!



jennie_iva said:


> My cobalt blue medium 'gale.



Beautiful blue!  Love it!


----------



## Maddy luv

jennie_iva said:


> My cobalt blue medium 'gale.



Love the color


----------



## jennie_iva

bostonchic said:


> That's a great color!  Is it lamb?



Thanks! Yep it's lambskin.


----------



## jennie_iva

hrhsunshine said:


> love this color!!! Love love love!!



Thanks!&#128536;


----------



## missjesf

Introducing my Micro Nightingale in Sky Blue (different shades under different light):





I just got mine yesterday at Barney's for $1400


----------



## GemsBerry

Love the colour!! congrats!



missjesf said:


> Introducing my Micro Nightingale in Sky Blue (different shades under different light):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got mine yesterday at Barney's for $1400


----------



## cinnabun4chu

missjesf said:


> Introducing my Micro Nightingale in Sky Blue (different shades under different light):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got mine yesterday at Barney's for $1400



The color is amazing, the little nightingale is just adorable.


----------



## lbcph

Just got my micro nightingale I'm happy with its size since I'm not really into carrying too many stuff


----------



## randr21

lbcph said:


> Just got my micro nightingale I'm happy with its size since I'm not really into carrying too many stuff



so cute...is it the color called sugar in lambskin?


----------



## lbcph

I believe so.


----------



## GemsBerry

More pics of small Nightingale in lamb (plus some are "In action" thread).


----------



## Issimo101

missjesf said:


> Introducing my Micro Nightingale in Sky Blue (different shades under different light):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got mine yesterday at Barney's for $1400


Hi missjesf, could you modelling ur micro nightingale? I'm not sure it suit me or not and the colour of your bag easy to make all the casual outfits or not? Many thanks.


----------



## babyhug

My first Givenchy Nightingale. I love, love love it.
















My babies.....


----------



## zodiac_thr

babyhug said:


> My first Givenchy Nightingale. I love, love love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies.....




Nice collection!!! May i ask what color is the middle pandora, i love that shade  Thank you


----------



## randr21

babyhug said:


> My first Givenchy Nightingale. I love, love love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies.....



aw, what a beautiful family...is your gale the nude color?  if so, i love the silver hw against that color.  i see you've been bitten by the givenchy bug.


----------



## babyhug

zodiac_thr said:


> Nice collection!!! May i ask what color is the middle pandora, i love that shade  Thank you


Thank you. I got it 2 months ago when barney's on sale. I think it is comes from fall-2012. My SA said the color is "haze" and it's a light khaki tone.


----------



## babyhug

randr21 said:


> aw, what a beautiful family...is your gale the nude color?  if so, i love the silver hw against that color.  i see you've been bitten by the givenchy bug.


 Thank you so much. My SA said the color is light gray, but it has light pink tone on it. For me, more likes " nude ". Right now, I'm crazy at givenchy, only givenchy! I'm going to get my fourth one soon, sky blue or pale blue, but I haven't decided which one I want yet, mini pandor or micro? All my Givenchy are big boys. It is time for a little sister now.


----------



## ehemelay

babyhug said:


> My first Givenchy Nightingale. I love, love love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies.....



Gorgeous family of Givenchy - I especially love the Nightingale, though!


----------



## zodiac_thr

babyhug said:


> Thank you. I got it 2 months ago when barney's on sale. I think it is comes from fall-2012. My SA said the color is "haze" and it's a light khaki tone.



Thank you, beautiful color


----------



## babyhug

ehemelay said:


> Gorgeous family of Givenchy - I especially love the Nightingale, though!


 Thank you.


----------



## babyhug

Just ordered this one today. I cannot wait for it to arrive.


----------



## lbcph

babyhug said:


> Just ordered this one today. I cannot wait for it to arrive.



Very nice!


----------



## stylin76

Everyone says the mini is too small but I found this pic online and Im really loving this bag its not that small,about to order mine so excited.


----------



## stylin76

here is the pic


----------



## babyhug

stylin76 said:


> here is the pic



Cannot see


----------



## babyhug

stylin76 said:


> Everyone says the mini is too small but I found this pic online and Im really loving this bag its not that small,about to order mine so excited.



Just ordered mine today. I have no idea what will looks like on me. I am so excited and can not wait to find out. I think mini size is so cute.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I feel such appreciation to everyone that posted on this thread, it was extremely helpful during my decision making and research, thanks to each of you!  After a 5 month ban, my very first Givenchy just arrived  and I am in *TOTAL love!*

Thanks also to my PF pal   you answered my questions with lightening speed girl.  You truly rock!

First impressions of this fabulous bag......... the leather is so completely buttery soft it instantly melted my heart, I have crazy love for this leather!  I love the size, it is perfect for daily use for me.  The color is *exactly* what I was hoping it would be, I have been searching for this color for a long time because I do not have it in my collection, I believe it will just get better and better as it ages.  The quality of the construction is amazing!  I am super picky about hardware, and usually prefer silver, but some golds I do like, such as Chanel, so I was hoping I would like Givenchy's gold and I completely do, very lovely!!!!

It is unbelievably lightweight and very comfy both handheld, on the arm and over the shoulder (that shoulder strap is crazy comfy)  I will say that on the arm would not work with a thick winter coat, but this is not an issue for me because in the winter I tend to prefer shoulder wear anyway.

I am usually a Bal and Chanel girl - this is my 1st Givenchy - it will not be my last!  Here are some pictures because I really want to give back in appreciation to this thread!  Again thanks to everyone that posted here.  I read all 19 pages (twice) LOL.  

Here is my Small Nightingale to join you 





Here is a 'what fits inside' pix, the Small really packs a punch, I could have fit more if I need to:






Contents now emptied:





Smooshy goodness!


----------



## GemsBerry

Beautiful Nightingale in rich colour! Love your wallet and coin purse too 
Any chance for mod pics?



LoveHandbags! said:


> I feel such appreciation to everyone that posted on this thread, it was extremely helpful during my decision making and research, thanks to each of you!  After a 5 month ban, my very first Givenchy just arrived  and I am in *TOTAL love!*
> 
> Thanks also to my PF pal   you answered my questions with lightening speed girl.  You truly rock!
> 
> First impressions of this fabulous bag......... the leather is so completely buttery soft it instantly melted my heart, I have crazy love for this leather!  I love the size, it is perfect for daily use for me.  The color is *exactly* what I was hoping it would be, I have been searching for this color for a long time because I do not have it in my collection, I believe it will just get better and better as it ages.  The quality of the construction is amazing!  I am super picky about hardware, and usually prefer silver, but some golds I do like, such as Chanel, so I was hoping I would like Givenchy's gold and I completely do, very lovely!!!!
> 
> It is unbelievably lightweight and very comfy both handheld, on the arm and over the shoulder (that shoulder strap is crazy comfy)  I will say that on the arm would not work with a thick winter coat, but this is not an issue for me because in the winter I tend to prefer shoulder wear anyway.
> 
> I am usually a Bal and Chanel girl - this is my 1st Givenchy - it will not be my last!  Here are some pictures because I really want to give back in appreciation to this thread!  Again thanks to everyone that posted here.  I read all 19 pages (twice) LOL.
> 
> Here is my Small Nightingale to join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 'what fits inside' pix, the Small really packs a punch, I could have fit more if I need to:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful Nightingale in rich colour! Love your wallet and coin purse too
> Any chance for mod pics?




Thanks GemsBerry, you are so kind!  Sure, I can snap a couple mods...my little pup just got all nestled in on my lap and I don't have the heart to move her, but this weekend I will snap a couple for you!


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> I feel such appreciation to everyone that posted on this thread, it was extremely helpful during my decision making and research, thanks to each of you!  After a 5 month ban, my very first Givenchy just arrived  and I am in *TOTAL love!*
> 
> Thanks also to my PF pal   you answered my questions with lightening speed girl.  You truly rock!
> 
> First impressions of this fabulous bag......... the leather is so completely buttery soft it instantly melted my heart, I have crazy love for this leather!  I love the size, it is perfect for daily use for me.  The color is *exactly* what I was hoping it would be, I have been searching for this color for a long time because I do not have it in my collection, I believe it will just get better and better as it ages.  The quality of the construction is amazing!  I am super picky about hardware, and usually prefer silver, but some golds I do like, such as Chanel, so I was hoping I would like Givenchy's gold and I completely do, very lovely!!!!
> 
> It is unbelievably lightweight and very comfy both handheld, on the arm and over the shoulder (that shoulder strap is crazy comfy)  I will say that on the arm would not work with a thick winter coat, but this is not an issue for me because in the winter I tend to prefer shoulder wear anyway.
> 
> I am usually a Bal and Chanel girl - this is my 1st Givenchy - it will not be my last!  Here are some pictures because I really want to give back in appreciation to this thread!  Again thanks to everyone that posted here.  I read all 19 pages (twice) LOL.
> 
> Here is my Small Nightingale to join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 'what fits inside' pix, the Small really packs a punch, I could have fit more if I need to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents now emptied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooshy goodness!



Congratulations! That is gorgeous!
May I ask if it is lambskin or calfskin?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> Congratulations! That is gorgeous!
> May I ask if it is lambskin or calfskin?





Hi bagmad73, oh yes, sorry, I should have included that in my post (I was in such a euphoric state upon receiving this gorgeous bag that I neglected that part, ha)

It is beautiful lambskin --------- I simply cannot stop touching it!  There is not one thing I would change about this handbag, I am officially a Givenchy girl!


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi bagmad73, oh yes, sorry, I should have included that in my post (I was in such a euphoric state upon receiving this gorgeous bag that I neglected that part, ha)
> 
> It is beautiful lambskin --------- I simply cannot stop touching it!  There is not one thing I would change about this handbag, I am officially a Givenchy girl!



I am becoming a givenchy girl too...your pics may just be tipping over to get a nightingale.
Enjoy - eagerly awaiting your action pics!


----------



## babyhug

LoveHandbags! said:


> I feel such appreciation to everyone that posted on this thread, it was extremely helpful during my decision making and research, thanks to each of you!  After a 5 month ban, my very first Givenchy just arrived  and I am in *TOTAL love!*
> 
> Thanks also to my PF pal   you answered my questions with lightening speed girl.  You truly rock!
> 
> First impressions of this fabulous bag......... the leather is so completely buttery soft it instantly melted my heart, I have crazy love for this leather!  I love the size, it is perfect for daily use for me.  The color is *exactly* what I was hoping it would be, I have been searching for this color for a long time because I do not have it in my collection, I believe it will just get better and better as it ages.  The quality of the construction is amazing!  I am super picky about hardware, and usually prefer silver, but some golds I do like, such as Chanel, so I was hoping I would like Givenchy's gold and I completely do, very lovely!!!!
> 
> It is unbelievably lightweight and very comfy both handheld, on the arm and over the shoulder (that shoulder strap is crazy comfy)  I will say that on the arm would not work with a thick winter coat, but this is not an issue for me because in the winter I tend to prefer shoulder wear anyway.
> 
> I am usually a Bal and Chanel girl - this is my 1st Givenchy - it will not be my last!  Here are some pictures because I really want to give back in appreciation to this thread!  Again thanks to everyone that posted here.  I read all 19 pages (twice) LOL.
> 
> Here is my Small Nightingale to join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 'what fits inside' pix, the Small really packs a punch, I could have fit more if I need to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents now emptied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooshy goodness!



What a beautiful bag. I love it!


----------



## randr21

LoveHandbags! said:


> I feel such appreciation to everyone that posted on this thread, it was extremely helpful during my decision making and research, thanks to each of you!  After a 5 month ban, my very first Givenchy just arrived  and I am in *TOTAL love!*
> 
> Thanks also to my PF pal   you answered my questions with lightening speed girl.  You truly rock!
> 
> First impressions of this fabulous bag......... the leather is so completely buttery soft it instantly melted my heart, I have crazy love for this leather!  I love the size, it is perfect for daily use for me.  The color is *exactly* what I was hoping it would be, I have been searching for this color for a long time because I do not have it in my collection, I believe it will just get better and better as it ages.  The quality of the construction is amazing!  I am super picky about hardware, and usually prefer silver, but some golds I do like, such as Chanel, so I was hoping I would like Givenchy's gold and I completely do, very lovely!!!!
> 
> It is unbelievably lightweight and very comfy both handheld, on the arm and over the shoulder (that shoulder strap is crazy comfy)  I will say that on the arm would not work with a thick winter coat, but this is not an issue for me because in the winter I tend to prefer shoulder wear anyway.
> 
> I am usually a Bal and Chanel girl - this is my 1st Givenchy - it will not be my last!  Here are some pictures because I really want to give back in appreciation to this thread!  Again thanks to everyone that posted here.  I read all 19 pages (twice) LOL.
> 
> Here is my Small Nightingale to join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 'what fits inside' pix, the Small really packs a punch, I could have fit more if I need to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents now emptied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooshy goodness!



such gorgeous smooshiness, and i adore the colorful accessories that go with the tan color.  i see more givenchys in your future!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

randr21 said:


> such gorgeous smooshiness, and i adore the colorful accessories that go with the tan color. * i see more givenchys in your future**!*



You are wise beyond your years my friend  and thanks for you sweet words!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

babyhug said:


> What a beautiful bag. I love it!



Thank you so much babyhug!  You are dear!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> I am becoming a givenchy girl too...your pics may just be tipping over to get a nightingale.
> Enjoy - eagerly awaiting your action pics!



Hi again bagmad73, oooooh yay, ha, I love being a good little enabler!    Please keep us posted!  Happy weekend!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ok sweet ladies and gents, DH and I are just back from Saturday morning errands, so I snapped a couple mods quickly for you.  I have SERIOUS love for this handbag.  It is such an easy style to wear. 

I am already plotting my next Givenchy, heeeeeeeeee...... I am thinking I *need* a black one for my birthday this summer!


----------



## babyhug

Finally, my little baby is here. Micro nightingale in Linen. 






Micro with Large nightingale.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

babyhug said:


> Finally, my little baby is here. Micro nightingale in Linen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro with Large nightingale.



babyhug, this is *soooooooooo darling! * I absolutely adore the little micro version of the shoulder pad at the top, really cute!  I sure would love to see how much fits inside the Micro.... any chance we can get an interior shot while it is packed up with your stuff????  

She sure looks nice with your Large 'Gale.  Love it!


----------



## babyhug

LoveHandbags! said:


> babyhug, this is *soooooooooo darling! * I absolutely adore the little micro version of the shoulder pad at the top, really cute!  I sure would love to see how much fits inside the Micro.... any chance we can get an interior shot while it is packed up with your stuff????
> 
> She sure looks nice with your Large 'Gale.  Love it!



Thank you so much. I love my little baby. Usually I'm a big purse girl. I was not sure if the micro was right for me 'til I got it. Just so cute and I love it so much. Here are more photos of the inside of the purse. I don't have much stuff  to carrying. Usually, wallet, sunglasses, keys, make up, and phone. It just fits all of them perfect. It fits iPad mini, but not iPad if you want to zip it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

LoveHandbags! said:


> I feel such appreciation to everyone that posted on this thread, it was extremely helpful during my decision making and research, thanks to each of you!  After a 5 month ban, my very first Givenchy just arrived  and I am in TOTAL love!
> 
> Thanks also to my PF pal   you answered my questions with lightening speed girl.  You truly rock!
> 
> First impressions of this fabulous bag......... the leather is so completely buttery soft it instantly melted my heart, I have crazy love for this leather!  I love the size, it is perfect for daily use for me.  The color is exactly what I was hoping it would be, I have been searching for this color for a long time because I do not have it in my collection, I believe it will just get better and better as it ages.  The quality of the construction is amazing!  I am super picky about hardware, and usually prefer silver, but some golds I do like, such as Chanel, so I was hoping I would like Givenchy's gold and I completely do, very lovely!!!!
> 
> It is unbelievably lightweight and very comfy both handheld, on the arm and over the shoulder (that shoulder strap is crazy comfy)  I will say that on the arm would not work with a thick winter coat, but this is not an issue for me because in the winter I tend to prefer shoulder wear anyway.
> 
> I am usually a Bal and Chanel girl - this is my 1st Givenchy - it will not be my last!  Here are some pictures because I really want to give back in appreciation to this thread!  Again thanks to everyone that posted here.  I read all 19 pages (twice) LOL.
> 
> Here is my Small Nightingale to join you
> 
> Here is a 'what fits inside' pix, the Small really packs a punch, I could have fit more if I need to:
> 
> Contents now emptied:
> 
> Smooshy goodness!



Love your bag. Do you know what the name of the color is exactly? Thanks


----------



## LoveHandbags!

babyhug said:


> Thank you so much. I love my little baby. Usually I'm a big purse girl. I was not sure if the micro was right for me 'til I got it. Just so cute and I love it so much. Here are more photos of the inside of the purse. I don't have much stuff  to carrying. Usually, wallet, sunglasses, keys, make up, and phone. It just fits all of them perfect. It fits iPad mini, but not iPad if you want to zip it.



Fabulous shots babyhug, thank you so much!  I l-o-v-e crossbody bags and your Micro is darling!  I really appreciate the interior pix and what fits inside.  Thanks so much for taking them!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

luvmy3girls said:


> Love your bag. Do you know what the name of the color is exactly? Thanks



Hi luvmy3girls, thank you very much!  Yes, the color is called Cinnamon.... I believe it is from the SS 2012 season????  I could be wrong on that, but that is when I first started seeing pix of this particular Givenchy leather.  Hopefully one of our most experienced Givenchy gals or guys will post and let us know what season it is from if I am off.


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok sweet ladies and gents, DH and I are just back from Saturday morning errands, so I snapped a couple mods quickly for you.  I have SERIOUS love for this handbag.  It is such an easy style to wear.
> 
> I am already plotting my next Givenchy, heeeeeeeeee...... I am thinking I *need* a black one for my birthday this summer!



Wow! That bag is the perfect colour for you! Yummy...and you look absolutely gorgeous!
I keep asking you questions but may I please know how tall you are? I am trying to decide between the small and the medium gale. I feel the small is too small and the medium is a little too big. Maybe the colour makes a difference?


----------



## bagmad73

babyhug said:


> Finally, my little baby is here. Micro nightingale in Linen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro with Large nightingale.



Super cute! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> Wow! That bag is the perfect colour for you! Yummy...and you look absolutely gorgeous!
> I keep asking you questions but may I please know how tall you are? I am trying to decide between the small and the medium gale. I feel the small is too small and the medium is a little too big. Maybe the colour makes a difference?



Oh please, no worries on asking me questions bagmad73, it I didn't have my head in the clouds because of sheer happiness over this bag I would post properly and provide good info, LOL, I feel like that Scarlett O'Hara quote when she says _"Every time I'm wearing a new bonnet, all the figures I ever knew go right slap out of my head."
_
Anyway...... I am 5'5 and a half.

Thanks for your kind words, I think we all look gorgeous with gorgeous leather handbags!    Please keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh please, no worries on asking me questions bagmad73, it I didn't have my head in the clouds because of sheer happiness over this bag I would post properly and provide good info, LOL, I feel like that Scarlett O'Hara quote when she says _"Every time I'm wearing a new bonnet, all the figures I ever knew go right slap out of my head."
> _
> Anyway...... I am 5'5 and a half.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, I think we all look gorgeous with gorgeous leather handbags!    Please keep us posted on what you decide!



I wish I looked that good carrying a small. I am about 5'5 half too but the small doesn't look as good on me....I feel it looks too small. On you it looks perfect.
I wonder if it's because I tried the goatskin which is a sl stiffer leather? 
Anyway, I will live vicariously through all the nightingale owners here until I can make my mind up.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> I wish I looked that good carrying a small. I am about 5'5 half too but the small doesn't look as good on me....I feel it looks too small. On you it looks perfect.
> I wonder if it's because I tried the goatskin which is a sl stiffer leather?
> Anyway, I will live vicariously through all the nightingale owners here until I can make my mind up.



Sweet bagmad73, I think you are on to something.... if the goatskin is slightly stiffer, until broken in, it would probably appear slightly smaller or less smooshy at first.  After I read your post, the thought also occured to me that because my bag is not brand new (I purchased it from Ann's Fabulous Finds) it has an even more broken in and smooshy feel to it, thus making it appear a little bigger?  Hope that helps while you decide.  Cheers!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*Per special request*  here is your pix of the Small Nightingale interior with contents emptied.


----------



## hrhsunshine

LoveHandbags! said:


> I feel such appreciation to everyone that posted on this thread, it was extremely helpful during my decision making and research, thanks to each of you!  After a 5 month ban, my very first Givenchy just arrived  and I am in *TOTAL love!*
> 
> Thanks also to my PF pal   you answered my questions with lightening speed girl.  You truly rock!
> 
> First impressions of this fabulous bag......... the leather is so completely buttery soft it instantly melted my heart, I have crazy love for this leather!  I love the size, it is perfect for daily use for me.  The color is *exactly* what I was hoping it would be, I have been searching for this color for a long time because I do not have it in my collection, I believe it will just get better and better as it ages.  The quality of the construction is amazing!  I am super picky about hardware, and usually prefer silver, but some golds I do like, such as Chanel, so I was hoping I would like Givenchy's gold and I completely do, very lovely!!!!
> 
> It is unbelievably lightweight and very comfy both handheld, on the arm and over the shoulder (that shoulder strap is crazy comfy)  I will say that on the arm would not work with a thick winter coat, but this is not an issue for me because in the winter I tend to prefer shoulder wear anyway.
> 
> I am usually a Bal and Chanel girl - this is my 1st Givenchy - it will not be my last!  Here are some pictures because I really want to give back in appreciation to this thread!  Again thanks to everyone that posted here.  I read all 19 pages (twice) LOL.
> 
> Here is my Small Nightingale to join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 'what fits inside' pix, the Small really packs a punch, I could have fit more if I need to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents now emptied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooshy goodness!



BEAUTIFUL! Love the color! So happy u love her! Enjoy!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

hrhsunshine said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Love the color! So happy u love her! Enjoy!!



Thank you dearest hrhsunshine!  You are so sweet!  :buttercup:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hi again everyone..... just wanted to post an update..... it has been almost 3 weeks since I have received my small Nightingale and I have been wearing her non-stop. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite handbags. The leather is so scrumptious and the craftsmanship is incredible. The lambskin is silky soft and *really lovely* to the touch, it just feels so luxurious. Even though I have been wearing her non-stop, she looks the same as when I received her. For me, how a style feels on is extremely important and this one is a total dream! Also, important to me is how a handbag sits when placed down (like on the passenger seat next to me while driving) it opens beautifully (reminds me of my Bals) and is easy to get into without looking.

I cannot recommend the Givenchy Nightingale enough, and feel really lucky to have one. Hope this helps if anyone is on the fence.


----------



## alouette

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi again everyone..... just wanted to post an update..... it has been almost 3 weeks since I have received my small Nightingale and I have been wearing her non-stop. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite handbags. The leather is so scrumptious and the craftsmanship is incredible. The lambskin is silky soft and *really lovely* to the touch, it just feels so luxurious. Even though I have been wearing her non-stop, she looks the same as when I received her. For me, how a style feels on is extremely important and this one is a total dream! Also, important to me is how a handbag sits when placed down (like on the passenger seat next to me while driving) it opens beautifully (reminds me of my Bals) and is easy to get into without looking.
> 
> I cannot recommend the Givenchy Nightingale enough, and feel really lucky to have one. Hope this helps if anyone is on the fence.



 well you're certainly not helping my wallet!!!! Glad you're getting so much use out of it! You got a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## randr21

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi again everyone..... just wanted to post an update..... it has been almost 3 weeks since I have received my small Nightingale and I have been wearing her non-stop. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite handbags. The leather is so scrumptious and the craftsmanship is incredible. The lambskin is silky soft and *really lovely* to the touch, it just feels so luxurious. Even though I have been wearing her non-stop, she looks the same as when I received her. For me, how a style feels on is extremely important and this one is a total dream! Also, important to me is how a handbag sits when placed down (like on the passenger seat next to me while driving) it opens beautifully (reminds me of my Bals) and is easy to get into without looking.
> 
> I cannot recommend the Givenchy Nightingale enough, and feel really lucky to have one. Hope this helps if anyone is on the fence.


 
this is why i cant stop collecting gales.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

randr21 said:


> this is why i cant stop collecting gales.


 

Hee! Do you have a favorite randr21, or is the love equal across the gale board????  





alouette said:


> well you're certainly not helping my wallet!!!! Glad you're getting so much use out of it! You got a lot of bang for your buck.


 
Keep us posted dear alouette!


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi again everyone..... just wanted to post an update..... it has been almost 3 weeks since I have received my small Nightingale and I have been wearing her non-stop. This is quickly becoming one of my favorite handbags. The leather is so scrumptious and the craftsmanship is incredible. The lambskin is silky soft and *really lovely* to the touch, it just feels so luxurious. Even though I have been wearing her non-stop, she looks the same as when I received her. For me, how a style feels on is extremely important and this one is a total dream! Also, important to me is how a handbag sits when placed down (like on the passenger seat next to me while driving) it opens beautifully (reminds me of my Bals) and is easy to get into without looking.
> 
> I cannot recommend the Givenchy Nightingale enough, and feel really lucky to have one. Hope this helps if anyone is on the fence.



Gah..can you like keep your love of your nightingale to yourself.... 

I don't need another bag...I don't need another bag....I don't need another bag.....(fingers over eyes chanting)

:hnsnsn:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> Gah..can you like keep your love of your nightingale to yourself....
> 
> I don't need another bag...I don't need another bag....I don't need another bag.....(fingers over eyes chanting)
> 
> :hnsnsn:


 
LOLOLOLOLOL --------- dearest sweet bagmad, you made me want an Antigona and Pandora in your reveal, lol, I need to start repeating your chant..... how is that workin' out????


----------



## randr21

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hee! Do you have a favorite randr21, or is the love equal across the gale board????
> 
> Keep us posted dear alouette!


 
I love all my gales...they're all my babies.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Gah..can you like keep your love of your nightingale to yourself....
> 
> I don't need another bag...I don't need another bag....I don't need another bag.....(fingers over eyes chanting)
> 
> :hnsnsn:



Lol! I know, hearing all this gushing is REALLY not helping me. I am totally obsessing over gales!


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL --------- dearest sweet bagmad, you made me want an Antigona and Pandora in your reveal, lol, I need to start repeating your chant..... how is that workin' out????



I have good days and bad days...where are those pills??


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> I have good days and bad days...where are those pills??


I hear ya! Right when I think I am being good about bags, I am quite naughty!





randr21 said:


> I love all my gales...they're all my babies.


I thought that might be the case, rand21. Equal handbag love is the best love  I need to see your family.... I think I remember a family pix thread here --------- must chase that down!





hrhsunshine said:


> Lol! I know, hearing all this gushing is REALLY not helping me. I am totally obsessing over gales!


Hi dear sunnie  .......if I promise not to gush anymore, will I be forgiven????


----------



## randr21

LoveHandbags! said:


> I thought that might be the case, rand21. Equal handbag love is the best love  I need to see your family.... I think I remember a family pix thread here --------- must chase that down!


 
that pic is a bit dated, but would love to see yours, as well as everyone elses added!  i think we've had a huge influx of givenchy owners in the past 6 months.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

randr21 said:


> that pic is a bit dated, but would love to see yours, as well as everyone elses added! i think we've had a huge influx of givenchy owners in the past 6 months.


 
_I wish!_ My poor little cinnamon bun gale is my one and only ------- she is longing for a family member and believe me, I am working on it!  I am thriilled to be among the influx.... the _*to-die-for*_ gorgeous leathers, beautiful styles, great quality of construction and fab function are what sent my heart singing! I am loving Givenchy and happily hooked!


----------



## hrhsunshine

LoveHandbags! said:


> I hear ya! Right when I think I am being good about bags, I am quite naughty!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that might be the case, rand21. Equal handbag love is the best love  I need to see your family.... I think I remember a family pix thread here --------- must chase that down!
> 
> 
> Hi dear sunnie  .......if I promise not to gush anymore, will I be forgiven????



Oh girl, the damage is done....irreversible...non-stop hunting...I have Givenchy on the brain 24/7


----------



## sandysandiego

This bag suits you so well!  The color is perfect on you.  I nearly got this bag!  So happy that you saved me from it



LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok sweet ladies and gents, DH and I are just back from Saturday morning errands, so I snapped a couple mods quickly for you.  I have SERIOUS love for this handbag.  It is such an easy style to wear.
> 
> I am already plotting my next Givenchy, heeeeeeeeee...... I am thinking I *need* a black one for my birthday this summer!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> This bag suits you so well! The color is perfect on you. I nearly got this bag! So happy that you saved me from it


 
Thank you so much for your kind words Sandy!  I love this handbag SO MUCH, it has infected my brain though and all I can think about is *getting more Givenchy leather* (ha!)

I feel the same way you do when I am looking at a handbag online and nearly pulling the trigger, when I go back and it is gone I think _"Whew, thank you for removing the temptation fellow handbag friend."_  There was just a pre-loved small Gale on RDC, a gorgeous blue.  Thankfully when I went back to drool over it again, she was gone!  I so hope 'one of us' got her!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

babyhug said:


> Finally, my little baby is here. Micro nightingale in Linen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro with Large nightingale.


 
Hey *babyhug,* how are you liking your Micro now that you have had her for a bit -----is she comfy on the shoulder?  Does the strap stay put?  Excited to hear any details you would love to share!


----------



## babyhug

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hey *babyhug,* how are you liking your Micro now that you have had her for a bit -----is she comfy on the shoulder?  Does the strap stay put?  Excited to hear any details you would love to share!



Hi, LoveHandbags! I love my Micro a lot. She is very comfy on the shoulder, the strap stays very well except on the heavy winter coat. I carry it a lot too. The handle is kind of small, but my hand is not big either, so it just fits on me perfectly. Anyway, I love the size, just right for me right now, since I have been used to using a big purse a lot lately. When I go shopping, I can free my hands and it's not too heavy. 

Now I am thinking about getting another givenchy purse, mini pandora or small antigona, plae pink or ice blue. I already have 2 pandora in Lg size, but no antigona yet. So hard to decide, what do u think?


----------



## babyhug

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hey *babyhug,* how are you liking your Micro now that you have had her for a bit -----is she comfy on the shoulder?  Does the strap stay put?  Excited to hear any details you would love to share!


For me, Micro is cute, it is light weight, that is it. The best size for nightingale are still Lg/Med. they are true "nightingale".


----------



## LoveHandbags!

babyhug said:


> Hi, LoveHandbags! I love my Micro a lot. She is very comfy on the shoulder, the strap stays very well except on the heavy winter coat. I carry it a lot too. The handle is kind of small, but my hand is not big either, so it just fits on me perfectly. Anyway, I love the size, just right for me right now, since I have been used to using a big purse a lot lately. When I go shopping, I can free my hands and it's not too heavy.
> 
> Now I am thinking about getting another givenchy purse, mini pandora or small antigona, plae pink or ice blue. I already have 2 pandora in Lg size, but no antigona yet. So hard to decide, what do u think?


 
Hi babyhug  So happy you posted back with your thoughts! I am thrilled that you are loving your darling and lightweght Micro Nightingale! As far as future bags, I think a small Antigona would be lovely. I adore the mini Pandora crossbody, such a cute bag but I think because of your Micro Gale, it might be too similar in style? I would choose the small Antigona, and I think the ice blue is gorgeous! There is a mod shot in the Givenchy Action thread that is lovely if you want to take a look! Cheers and happy weekend!


----------



## babyhug

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi babyhug  So happy you posted back with your thoughts! I am thrilled that you are loving your darling and lightweght Micro Nightingale! As far as future bags, I think a small Antigona would be lovely. I adore the mini Pandora crossbody, such a cute bag but I think because of your Micro Gale, it might be too similar in style? I would choose the small Antigona, and I think the ice blue is gorgeous! There is a mod shot in the Givenchy Action thread that is lovely if you want to take a look! Cheers and happy weekend!



Yes, you are right. I am going to get antigona, waiting for good price.


----------



## laksalala

Here is my first Nightingale. I am in love....


----------



## ivy1026

Here is my first small nightingale in Moroccan blue.  Hoping to get a medium next


----------



## fufu

ivy1026 said:


> Here is my first small nightingale in Moroccan blue.  Hoping to get a medium next
> 
> View attachment 2121222



Loving this deep blue and the leather looks incredible


----------



## shoppingpal

Omg!!!! Gorgeous color!!! Where did you get this beauty? 



ivy1026 said:


> Here is my first small nightingale in Moroccan blue.  Hoping to get a medium next
> 
> View attachment 2121222


----------



## hrhsunshine

laksalala said:


> Here is my first Nightingale. I am in love....



Congrats on your first gale! Wow, she is so cool. Never seen one like yours. Looks great on you!



ivy1026 said:


> Here is my first small nightingale in Moroccan blue.  Hoping to get a medium next



Absolutely LOVE MB! How do you like the small size? How does the goatskin feel?  She is beautiful!


----------



## ivy1026

fufu said:


> Loving this deep blue and the leather looks incredible



Thanks.  The color is indeed gorgeous.


----------



## ivy1026

shoppingpal said:


> Omg!!!! Gorgeous color!!! Where did you get this beauty?



Thanks.  Got this from ******.  Have been stalking the website for a while


----------



## ivy1026

hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats on your first gale! Wow, she is so cool. Never seen one like yours. Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely LOVE MB! How do you like the small size? How does the goatskin feel?  She is beautiful!



Thanks.  Small can fit a lot.  I am only 5 feet so the small looks perfect on me.  However I think the medium is still manageable for petite person like me.  Goatskin feels less smooth than lamb but once it is broken in it is very soft


----------



## LoveHandbags!

laksalala said:


> Here is my first Nightingale. I am in love....
> 
> View attachment 2121013


So rockin'! I love this picture, thanks so much for sharing it with us, you and your Gale look fabulous!






ivy1026 said:


> Here is my first small nightingale in Moroccan blue. Hoping to get a medium next
> 
> View attachment 2121222


Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful - - I was swooning when I saw this on HG and still am!!!! Soooooooooo very happy 'one of us' got her. I love this hardware and leather together, it is stunning.


----------



## ivy1026

LoveHandbags! said:


> So rockin'! I love this picture, thanks so much for sharing it with us, you and your Gale look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful - - I was swooning when I saw this on HG and still am!!!! Soooooooooo very happy 'one of us' got her. I love this hardware and leather together, it is stunning.



Thanks.  I was jumping up and down when I saw the posting on ****** that day.  Silver hardware does go well with this blue


----------



## Maddy luv

Gorgeous color, congrats!!


----------



## rycechica1016

ivy1026 said:


> Here is my first small nightingale in Moroccan blue.  Hoping to get a medium next
> 
> View attachment 2121222


this is so pretty!


----------



## ivy1026

Thanks ladies


----------



## randr21

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok sweet ladies and gents, DH and I are just back from Saturday morning errands, so I snapped a couple mods quickly for you.  I have SERIOUS love for this handbag.  It is such an easy style to wear.
> 
> I am already plotting my next Givenchy, heeeeeeeeee...... I am thinking I *need* a black one for my birthday this summer!


 
I want to caption this pic "peaches and cream" and you look lovely with this bag. 



babyhug said:


> Finally, my little baby is here. Micro nightingale in Linen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro with Large nightingale.


 
you should add this into the share your family thread, if you haven't already.



laksalala said:


> Here is my first Nightingale. I am in love....
> 
> View attachment 2121013


 
love the accented gale on you...don't think it'll be your last. 



ivy1026 said:


> Here is my first small nightingale in Moroccan blue.  Hoping to get a medium next
> 
> View attachment 2121222


 
all these MB Givenchy bags...I already have a cobalt blue one, but is one blue ever enough?  aren't gales great?


----------



## laksalala

Thank you for the kind words ladies!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

randr21 said:


> I want to caption this pic "peaches and cream" and you look lovely with this bag.


 
Thank you very much randr21, I appreciate your kindness. Your informative posts sure were (and continue to be) helpful to this newbie Givenchy girl, let me take the opportunity to say thanks


----------



## muckidu

Hi there,
I'm new to this forum and can I just say that I LOOOOOVE all your Nightingales. 

I'm about to buy my first Givenchy - the Nightingale in Moroccan Blue - but I am usually a LV gal. 

I know if sounds funny to ask about the cons in a Givenchy Fan Club but any more arguments why I should order this bag. I haven't seen it IRL yet. 

Many thanks!

muckidu


----------



## randr21

LoveHandbags! said:


> Thank you very much randr21, I appreciate your kindness. Your informative posts sure were (and continue to be) helpful to this newbie Givenchy girl, let me take the opportunity to say thanks


 
heartily accepted and appreciated.  i truly love our little G family here and i'm more than willing to share any help and support our addiction.


----------



## blackrosesred

ivy1026 said:


> Here is my first small nightingale in Moroccan blue.  Hoping to get a medium next
> 
> View attachment 2121222


 
THIS IS GORGEOUS.
Is this also called a mini size? I've tried looking up on it and can only find it in the mini and medium? I'm doing up my research to purchase my first ever 'gale!


----------



## bagmad73

Carrying my sky blue medium nightingale goatskin shw. Colour blocking today


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Carrying my sky blue medium nightingale goatskin shw. Colour blocking today



Oh so lovely! :buttercup:  Ready for spring!! Thanks for posting a shoulder strap shot too.  Rarely get to see that.


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh so lovely! :buttercup:  Ready for spring!! Thanks for posting a shoulder strap shot too.  Rarely get to see that.



Most welcome. Glad you are not sick of seeing my pics everywhere


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> Carrying my sky blue medium nightingale goatskin shw. Colour blocking today


 
This is a completely darlinggggggggg ensemble, could you get any cuter? Perfect colors together, I just adore the dress, makes me hopeful that Spring will be here soon too, LOL.

hrhsunshine is so right, thanks for the mod shot with it on the shoulder too!!!!!


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> Carrying my sky blue medium nightingale goatskin shw. Colour blocking today


 
you wear this gale so elegantly.


----------



## TwiggyM

BagLover79 said:


> Thank you! It's a pretty stunning bag but to be honest with you, I thought it was going to be more matte. When looking at it, it has more of a sheen to it. The pics make it look very matte which is what caught my eye.  Nonetheless, the bag is very soft and squishy! It has a lot of slouch to it and isn't stiff at all.  I went to Nordstrom this past weekend and the croc stamps that they have are definitley more matted; however, they are very stiff (and have almost a plastic feel) which is probably due to them being new.  Hope this helps in your decision to purchase this nightingale style. Good luck!




Hi BagLover!

I asked you a boatload of questions about your croc print Nightingale after you revealed it here on tPF, and I'm still considering buying it. How is it holding up with use? Is the leather becoming increasingly soft and patent-like? 

Sorry about my never ending questioning!

TIA


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> This is a completely darlinggggggggg ensemble, could you get any cuter? Perfect colors together, I just adore the dress, makes me hopeful that Spring will be here soon too, LOL.
> 
> hrhsunshine is so right, thanks for the mod shot with it on the shoulder too!!!!!



Thank you. Yes I hope spring comes soon for you! 



randr21 said:


> you wear this gale so elegantly.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

bagmad73 said:


> Carrying my sky blue medium nightingale goatskin shw. Colour blocking today



it looks awesome on you!! may i ask how tall are you?
i'm 5'1 and i'm curious if the medium is too big

thanks!


----------



## bagmad73

vanillaskiesxx said:


> it looks awesome on you!! may i ask how tall are you?
> i'm 5'1 and i'm curious if the medium is too big
> 
> thanks!



Hi there. I am 5'5. Thank you.


----------



## gagabag

bagmad73 said:


> Carrying my sky blue medium nightingale goatskin shw. Colour blocking today



That skyblue gale is made just for you! So chic and elegant!


----------



## bagmad73

gagabag said:


> That skyblue gale is made just for you! So chic and elegant!



Thank you *gagabag*. So sweet of you.


----------



## BagLover79

TwiggyM said:


> Hi BagLover!
> 
> I asked you a boatload of questions about your croc print Nightingale after you revealed it here on tPF, and I'm still considering buying it. How is it holding up with use? Is the leather becoming increasingly soft and patent-like?
> 
> Sorry about my never ending questioning!
> 
> TIA


 
Hi. I actually sold it for a lamb givenchy shopper. The croc was beautiful but I expected it to me more matte than shiny looking. I couldn't fall in love with the bag which is why I sold it. Hope this helps and good luck with finding your bag


----------



## TwiggyM

BagLover79 said:


> Hi. I actually sold it for a lamb givenchy shopper. The croc was beautiful but I expected it to me more matte than shiny looking. I couldn't fall in love with the bag which is why I sold it. Hope this helps and good luck with finding your bag




Hi again,

thanks for the input. I keep thinking the same - I love  the look of it, but in every pic I see it just seems to be a tiny bit  too shiny for my taste. But at the same time I'd love a croc Nightingale  in black as it would go so well with my other bags (all lamb or goat  with no kind of pattern or colour combinations). 

I guess that when I'm still on the fence about it I should wait and see if Givenhy will produce another amazing croc pattern that I fall head over heels in love with


----------



## kookai22

my very first so fab i love it!!!!


----------



## BagLover79

TwiggyM said:


> Hi again,
> 
> thanks for the input. I keep thinking the same - I love the look of it, but in every pic I see it just seems to be a tiny bit too shiny for my taste. But at the same time I'd love a croc Nightingale in black as it would go so well with my other bags (all lamb or goat with no kind of pattern or colour combinations).
> 
> I guess that when I'm still on the fence about it I should wait and see if Givenhy will produce another amazing croc pattern that I fall head over heels in love with


 
Good luck with your decision! You cant really go wrong with Givenchy. I love my lambskin shopper. To me the leather is more luxurious than than the croc!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

kookai22 said:


> View attachment 2135242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my very first so fab i love it!!!!


 
This color is soooo pretty!   Enjoy!


----------



## kookai22

Thanks dear! I love the studs


----------



## bagmad73

The shoulder strap of my sky blue nightingale can be removed!!!!
I was shopping using the shoulder strap and it came off - I was shocked..and then realised it was not broken but had slid off. If you look at the metal ring, there is a groove...the hook bit fits nicely through the groove and can be slipped off! Not sure if this is a new thing but there was some debate about whether the strap could be removed so I thought I would share


----------



## kookai22

It also happens to my nightingale!!! Same here


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> The shoulder strap of my sky blue nightingale can be removed!!!!
> I was shopping using the shoulder strap and it came off - I was shocked..and then realised it was not broken but had slid off. If you look at the metal ring, there is a groove...the hook bit fits nicely through the groove and can be slipped off! Not sure if this is a new thing but there was some debate about whether the strap could be removed so I thought I would share



Yup, thats why i luv the gale...truly a versatile bag.


----------



## gagabag

Yup it certainly is removable


----------



## bagmad73

randr21 said:


> Yup, thats why i luv the gale...truly a versatile bag.



I just think it is genius the way it has been designed!


----------



## trufflepig

My very first Givenchy!
Purchased at Barneys.  Tag says vegetal leather.


----------



## randr21

trufflepig said:


> My very first Givenchy!
> Purchased at Barneys. Tag says vegetal leather.


 
this is so cool. G must be stepping up their game in leathers. first bull, and now this. please share how it differs from the goat/calf ones we're used to? Also, which Barneys did you get it from? Would love to see how you wear this lovely bag. such a standout color and degradation effect.


----------



## trufflepig

randr21 said:


> this is so cool. G must be stepping up their game in leathers. first bull, and now this. please share how it differs from the goat/calf ones we're used to? Also, which Barneys did you get it from? Would love to see how you wear this lovely bag. such a standout color and degradation effect.



The leather is what drew me to it!  I was not even considering Givenchy  when I was shopping, but my eye was drawn straight toward it.
It is a  very thick, hearty leather.  It is much thicker, stiffer, and heavier  than the lambskin and calfskin Nightingales on display.  The SA said it  will soften up with time and use, though.
I found it at the Beverly  Hills store.  There are also a few men's bags that come in this  leather.  I also saw a mini Pandora on a different website.


----------



## shinegal

trufflepig said:


> My very first Givenchy!
> Purchased at Barneys.  Tag says vegetal leather.



Love the colour!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> The shoulder strap of my sky blue nightingale can be removed!!!!
> I was shopping using the shoulder strap and it came off - I was shocked..and then realised it was not broken but had slid off. If you look at the metal ring, there is a groove...the hook bit fits nicely through the groove and can be slipped off! Not sure if this is a new thing but there was some debate about whether the strap could be removed so I thought I would share




Thanks for sharing that Bagmad.  I discovered that when I was checking out that small black gale.  It is such clever design.  Everyone else has a clasp of some kind the they created this unique stylish way to detach. Awesome!


----------



## hrhsunshine

trufflepig said:


> My very first Givenchy!
> Purchased at Barneys.  Tag says vegetal leather.



OMG, look at the rich saturated color! Stunning!!


----------



## bagmad73

trufflepig said:


> My very first Givenchy!
> Purchased at Barneys.  Tag says vegetal leather.



That is one jaw droppingly gorgeous bag!


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks for sharing that Bagmad.  I discovered that when I was checking out that small black gale.  It is such clever design.  Everyone else has a clasp of some kind the they created this unique stylish way to detach. Awesome!



I feel like an idiot sharing something you all knew already hahaha! But I agree it is an awesome design :shame:


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> I feel like an idiot sharing something you all knew already hahaha! But I agree it is an awesome design :shame:



Girl, don't feel that way.  I'm sure there are plenty of TPFrs who don't know or haven't seen how it works.  I just saw this for the first time last week.  All valuable information to be shared!


----------



## kitcat

trufflepig said:


> My very first Givenchy!
> Purchased at Barneys.  Tag says vegetal leather.



beautiful bag!  the leather looks like it will age nicely!


----------



## julip5

I hope everyone has had a great weekend! I have been a longtime fan (collector) of Bal and then to Proenza, but I recently fell in love with Givenchy and recently acquired a beautiful grey pandora. I just got my 2nd Givenchy, beige nightingale. I think she is my favorite out of my entire bag collection! She has been preloved to smooshy perfection, still in amazing shape! My pandora is pepe as well - soft too, but I never imagined I had this puddly softness to look forward to


----------



## shoppingpal

Love it!!! 



trufflepig said:


> My very first Givenchy!
> Purchased at Barneys.  Tag says vegetal leather.


----------



## Neo007

julip5 said:


> I hope everyone has had a great weekend! I have been a longtime fan (collector) of Bal and then to Proenza, but I recently fell in love with Givenchy and recently acquired a beautiful grey pandora. I just got my 2nd Givenchy, beige nightingale. I think she is my favorite out of my entire bag collection! She has been preloved to smooshy perfection, still in amazing shape! My pandora is pepe as well - soft too, but I never imagined I had this puddly softness to look forward to



OMG, she's absolutely beautiful, and that leather just looks so yummy!!!!! Enjoy her


----------



## julip5

Neo007 said:


> OMG, she's absolutely beautiful, and that leather just looks so yummy!!!!! Enjoy her



Thank you, Neo . Can't wait to see pics of your beauty when you get her.


----------



## shinegal

Loving my new moroccan blue small gale


----------



## bagmad73

julip5 said:


> I hope everyone has had a great weekend! I have been a longtime fan (collector) of Bal and then to Proenza, but I recently fell in love with Givenchy and recently acquired a beautiful grey pandora. I just got my 2nd Givenchy, beige nightingale. I think she is my favorite out of my entire bag collection! She has been preloved to smooshy perfection, still in amazing shape! My pandora is pepe as well - soft too, but I never imagined I had this puddly softness to look forward to



Ooooooh....wonderful yummy smooshiness!!
Your dog is adorable too!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bagmad73

shinegal said:


> Loving my new moroccan blue small gale
> View attachment 2154408



Wow *shinegal* - love the dress, love the bag....love the action pic!!


----------



## randr21

shinegal said:


> Loving my new moroccan blue small gale
> View attachment 2154408



Small looks great. With a color like MB, it really packs a punch to your outfits.


----------



## shinegal

bagmad73 said:


> Wow *shinegal* - love the dress, love the bag....love the action pic!!





randr21 said:


> Small looks great. With a color like MB, it really packs a punch to your outfits.



Thank you both! Nightingale is growing on me


----------



## gagabag

Black bubble calf in medium


----------



## ivy1026

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2158333
> 
> 
> Black bubble calf in medium



Nice.  How do you like the leather?


----------



## gagabag

ivy1026 said:


> Nice.  How do you like the leather?



Thanks! It's actually quite nice to touch. Textured yet soft. Still looked a bit stiff but I haven't used it yet. I'm certain it will slouch with just a few use. A tiny bit heavier than my lamb gale.


----------



## am2022

I've had her for almost 2 years - my travel bag and sold my bal weekender when I got this!
Large black nightingale with zipper accent at bottom !


----------



## am2022

It is so smooshy and does look like a big hobo when carried by the shoulder !


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> It is so smooshy and does look like a big hobo when carried by the shoulder !


 
you look great in that black peplum top and your zipper accented gale!


----------



## bagmad73

amacasa said:


> I've had her for almost 2 years - my travel bag and sold my bal weekender when I got this!
> Large black nightingale with zipper accent at bottom !





amacasa said:


> It is so smooshy and does look like a big hobo when carried by the shoulder !



You look amazing and your nightingale is gorgeous!


----------



## Pen_S.

Hi. Im new to purseforum. Everybody here is so nice 
 Sharing with you a photo of my one and only gale in moroccan blue goatskin, medium


----------



## bagmad73

Pen_S. said:


> Hi. Im new to purseforum. Everybody here is so nice
> Sharing with you a photo of my one and only gale in moroccan blue goatskin, medium



Welcome - after your visits here to TPF you may find that this may not be your only gale......LOL.
Moroccan blue is turning out to be a favourite colour this season. Thank you for sharing and hope you keep sharing your pics here!


----------



## rycechica1016

Pen_S. said:


> Hi. Im new to purseforum. Everybody here is so nice
> Sharing with you a photo of my one and only gale in moroccan blue goatskin, medium



this is so gorgeous! i love the color. im still searching for my first givenchy purse and i love the gale style  love the texture of goatskin leather! congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

amacasa said:


> It is so smooshy and does look like a big hobo when carried by the shoulder !



OMG! Your broken-in gale looks soooo dreamy smooshy! LOVE LOVE LOVE!



Pen_S. said:


> Hi. Im new to purseforum. Everybody here is so nice
> Sharing with you a photo of my one and only gale in moroccan blue goatskin, medium



Congrats!!!  MB is an amazing color!  Welcome!


----------



## am2022

Thanks lovely randr21!!! Hugs!!! 


randr21 said:


> you look great in that black peplum top and your zipper accented gale!


Thanks a lot dear!!!  Still waiting to try a small lucrezia!!!   


bagmad73 said:


> You look amazing and your nightingale is gorgeous!


THanks hrhsunshine!!! 


hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! Your broken-in gale looks soooo dreamy smooshy! LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!  MB is an amazing color!  Welcome!


----------



## Mamahailee

DisCo said:


> ^^You're welcome!
> 
> Here are modelling pics of my Nightingale


it looks great hand carried but... not on the shoulder..donno why. sigh.


----------



## am2022

Try the large size then ... It looks
Like a hobo shoulder carried !!! Good luck !


Mamahailee said:


> it looks great hand carried but... not on the shoulder..donno why. sigh.


----------



## heaRtB

My Givenchy Nightingale in olive green &#10084;&#128092;&#10084;&#128092;&#10084;


----------



## gagabag

heaRtB said:


> My Givenchy Nightingale in olive green &#10084;&#128092;&#10084;&#128092;&#10084;



Gorgeous! Love that colour!


----------



## ivy1026

heaRtB said:


> My Givenchy Nightingale in olive green &#10084;&#128092;&#10084;&#128092;&#10084;



Love green.  Very pretty!


----------



## Prada143

kate021105 said:


> We're bag twins!  Asian here also!



Whats the color of your bags?? Its really lovely!


----------



## randr21

Mamahailee said:


> it looks great hand carried but... not on the shoulder..donno why. sigh.



I like how it looks on the shoulder too. If u had more stuff, it'll have another diff look, but w/o anything, its again another look, like in your pic.


----------



## pursed23

Anyone here saw and touched gale in shiny bubble? Been looking over the net for pics but no luck. Im thinking of buying gale med in red shiny bubble, any feedback ? Thanks


----------



## randr21

pursed23 said:


> Anyone here saw and touched gale in shiny bubble? Been looking over the net for pics but no luck. Im thinking of buying gale med in red shiny bubble, any feedback ? Thanks



Is it from a few seasons ago? Like the one seen on lea michelle in the celebrity stickie but in red?


----------



## pursed23

randr21 said:


> Is it from a few seasons ago? Like the one seen on lea michelle in the celebrity stickie but in red?



No its from the current season i think, but still no luck in finding actual and detailed pics, is bubble and pebbled different?


----------



## randr21

pursed23 said:


> No its from the current season i think, but still no luck in finding actual and detailed pics, is bubble and pebbled different?


 
did you check the givenchy official website?  they dont carry every single style, but if you see it, a pic will really help us answer your question.


----------



## pursed23

randr21 said:


> did you check the givenchy official website?  they dont carry every single style, but if you see it, a pic will really help us answer your question.



Thanks! Was able to find a exact leather but in pandora. I asked the seller from what season this shiny leather , she told me fall 2013.


----------



## gagabag

pursed23 said:


> Anyone here saw and touched gale in shiny bubble? Been looking over the net for pics but no luck. Im thinking of buying gale med in red shiny bubble, any feedback ? Thanks



I have it in black. I posted a photo a couple of pages back. It is quite soft and even gets softer with more use. Also because it's textured, it needs less maintenance. No babying required. I would recommend getting it if you're drawn to it


----------



## pursed23

gagabag said:


> I have it in black. I posted a photo a couple of pages back. It is quite soft and even gets softer with more use. Also because it's textured, it needs less maintenance. No babying required. I would recommend getting it if you're drawn to it



Thanks so much! Is it buttery just what other said about lamb/sheepskin? Is it really shiny just what the description says to it shiny bubble? Might get mine next week!


----------



## gagabag

pursed23 said:


> Thanks so much! Is it buttery just what other said about lamb/sheepskin? Is it really shiny just what the description says to it shiny bubble? Might get mine next week!



It is calf so it is not as soft as lamb at first but after using mine for 2 weeks it has softened more and more. It is shiny but not "flashy shiny" or "patent shiny", just enough gloss so the bubble texture won't look too rough/rugged. It is truly unique.


----------



## pursed23

gagabag said:


> It is calf so it is not as soft as lamb at first but after using mine for 2 weeks it has softened more and more. It is shiny but not "flashy shiny" or "patent shiny", just enough gloss so the bubble texture won't look too rough/rugged. It is truly unique.



Really appreciate chatting with you, is it limited edition?Or from what season is this shiny bubble ?coz  Ive only seen very few pics over the net.


----------



## gagabag

pursed23 said:


> Really appreciate chatting with you, is it limited edition?Or from what season is this shiny bubble ?coz  Ive only seen very few pics over the net.



I am not sure if it's a limited edition or if it's limited to this season only. But it's certainly from the current season. Because it's new and a bit hard to find that's probably why you haven't seen much pics. Or maybe they're like me who's too besotted with it but too lazy to snap some pics of it's  beauty


----------



## pursed23

@gagabag
Btw where did you bought yours? And how much if you dont mind?


----------



## pursed23

gagabag said:


> I am not sure if it's a limited edition or if it's limited to this season only. But it's certainly from the current season. Because it's new and a bit hard to find that's probably why you haven't seen much pics. Or maybe they're like me who's too besotted with it but too lazy to snap some pics of it's  beauty



I asked the seller from what season the bag is , she said fall2013?


----------



## alouette

Small MB Nightingale


----------



## randr21

Cobalt goat...older sis to MB above.


----------



## bagmad73

alouette said:


> Small MB Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172352
> View attachment 2172354



Gorgeous!!!



randr21 said:


> Cobalt goat...older sis to MB above.




Action pic from *randr*!!! I can totally see why you love your gales so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

alouette said:


> Small MB Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172352
> View attachment 2172354





randr21 said:


> Cobalt goat...older sis to MB above.



OMG! How did I miss these blue gems??? Both are absolutely T...D...F


----------



## Prada143

After months of obsessing, reading and rereading, and ogling all your posts about Givenchy Nightingale, I'm giddy to announce that...
I finally got one in medium lambskin in linen! 
Its so soft and smooth. I love the semi-marbled color and the way the leather slouches. The color is beige with a hint of blush. I will have my baby water and stain-proofed at LMB before taking it out!


----------



## Prada143

Front


----------



## randr21

Prada143 said:


> Front


 
welcome and congratulations on your "first"  givenchy. you reallypicked a beauty with the combo of buttery lamb and blushy neutral. you will get lots of joy out of it this summer.  i definitely would recommend pre-treating it since it's such a light toned bag.  can't wait to see some mod shots!


----------



## bagmad73

Prada143 said:


> Front



Congratulations on your gorgeous nightingale.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Prada143 said:


> Front



Beautiful! Great color! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## rycechica1016

Ball Chain Nightingale in Brown Med Lambskin


----------



## bagmad73

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2179832
> View attachment 2179834
> 
> 
> Ball Chain Nightingale in Brown Med Lambskin



Love the studs! Really makes the gale even more unique! Congrats!


----------



## shoppingpal

Soo pretty and edgy! Love it!



rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2179832
> View attachment 2179834
> 
> 
> Ball Chain Nightingale in Brown Med Lambskin


----------



## randr21

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2179832
> View attachment 2179834
> 
> 
> Ball Chain Nightingale in Brown Med Lambskin



It's punk rock with the studded cross motif, nice bad *** bag. Very distinctive. Me like!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2179832
> View attachment 2179834
> 
> 
> Ball Chain Nightingale in Brown Med Lambskin



Wow! Look at that little rock star!!!

Does she feel like she has good smooshy potential or do the studs feel like they will keep her more structured?

You HAVE to share modshots.


----------



## rycechica1016

bagmad73 said:


> Love the studs! Really makes the gale even more unique! Congrats!





shoppingpal said:


> Soo pretty and edgy! Love it!





randr21 said:


> It's punk rock with the studded cross motif, nice bad *** bag. Very distinctive. Me like!





hrhsunshine said:


> Wow! Look at that little rock star!!!
> 
> Does she feel like she has good smooshy potential or do the studs feel like they will keep her more structured?
> 
> You HAVE to share modshots.




Thank you so much ladies for the lovely comments! 
And hrhsunshine, I think she has a potential.  She's smooshy already and it hasnt been used yet. We'll see what happens over time.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> Thank you so much ladies for the lovely comments!
> And hrhsunshine, I think she has a potential.  She's smooshy already and it hasnt been used yet. We'll see what happens over time.



Nice! Glad to hear she has smoosh potential 

Please share her progress and modshots!


----------



## Simplymuah

My lonely nightingale, waiting for company. =p


----------



## bagmad73

Simplymuah said:


> View attachment 2181546
> 
> 
> My lonely nightingale, waiting for company. =p



What a great picture...you need to fill up the seat with more gorgeous G bags so your gale won't be lonely anymore!


----------



## randr21

Simplymuah said:


> View attachment 2181546
> 
> 
> My lonely nightingale, waiting for company. =p


 
aw, don't worry, you'll have a sibling soon.  enjoy your solitude while it lasts!


----------



## rycechica1016

hrhsunshine said:


> Nice! Glad to hear she has smoosh potential
> 
> Please share her progress and modshots!



yes, will take some pics today! will post later.thanks hrh!


----------



## rycechica1016

Simplymuah said:


> View attachment 2181546
> 
> 
> My lonely nightingale, waiting for company. =p



awwwh! she's stunning! congrats!


----------



## rycechica1016

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow! Look at that little rock star!!!
> 
> Does she feel like she has good smooshy potential or do the studs feel like they will keep her more structured?
> 
> You HAVE to share modshots.



Here are the photos i just took today! Me and my gale in action! Im using the app, not sure if it will post 2x! sorry if it did!lol


----------



## randr21

rycechica1016 said:


> Here are the photos i just took today! Me and my gale in action! Im using the app, not sure if it will post 2x! sorry if it did!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184657


 
adore these shots rye! for those who aren't fans of how the gale looks when worn over the shoulder, it may not be as elegant or as classic when hand held or arm held, but it sure comes in handy when you need both hands or when your hands need a break. besides, I kinda think its slouchy goodness is pretty nice! definitely a more casual/boho vibe when it's worn over shoulder a la rye's pics.  not to go on about this bag, but how many bags can have different personalities just by wearing it differently?


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> Here are the photos i just took today! Me and my gale in action! Im using the app, not sure if it will post 2x! sorry if it did!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184657




OMG! Super cool!!!  She looks great on you!  The studs definitely don't interfere with her smooshiness. 

This definitely has more of a rock star quality to me than most other gales.


----------



## rycechica1016

randr21 said:


> adore these shots rye! for those who aren't fans of how the gale looks when worn over the shoulder, it may not be as elegant or as classic when hand held or arm held, but it sure comes in handy when you need both hands or when your hands need a break. besides, I kinda think its slouchy goodness is pretty nice! definitely a more casual/boho vibe when it's worn over shoulder a la rye's pics.  not to go on about this bag, but how many bags can have different personalities just by wearing it differently?





hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! Super cool!!!  She looks great on you!  The studs definitely don't interfere with her smooshiness.
> 
> This definitely has more of a rock star quality to me than most other gales.



Awwwhhh! You two are the best here! Thank you both for the lovely comments.  I hope these pics will enable others to get gale! lol! This one is very special to me. I wanted a goatskin for my first gale but this just popped up with a special price tag! So i grabbed it right away. I love studs on my purses. It adds character. Im sure it will break in nicely over time.


----------



## bagmad73

rycechica1016 said:


> Here are the photos i just took today! Me and my gale in action! Im using the app, not sure if it will post 2x! sorry if it did!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184657



I really love your actions pics! The gale looks fantastic on you!


----------



## rycechica1016

bagmad73 said:


> I really love your actions pics! The gale looks fantastic on you!



thanks for the compliment bagmad!


----------



## GemsBerry

rycechica1016 said:


> Here are the photos i just took today! Me and my gale in action! Im using the app, not sure if it will post 2x! sorry if it did!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184657


 


randr21 said:


> adore these shots rye! for those who aren't fans of how the gale looks when worn over the shoulder, it may not be as elegant or as classic when hand held or arm held, but it sure comes in handy when you need both hands or when your hands need a break. besides, I kinda think its slouchy goodness is pretty nice! definitely a more casual/boho vibe when it's worn over shoulder a la rye's pics.  not to go on about this bag, but how many bags can have different personalities just by wearing it differently?


 
I love how it looks over the shoulder in this style, it'sdifferent. smooshy but you still can get the bag design thanks to studs. great pictures and styling


----------



## pursed23

How do you keep your gales? With tissue or bubble wrap inside?


----------



## pursed23

How do you keep your gales? With tissue or bubble wrap inside?


----------



## pursed23

I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?


----------



## unoma

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506


  Lovely


----------



## gagabag

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506



Congrats pursed23! That red is just gorgeous! I so love, love it! Can't see the loose thread though...I think it's ok. But you have to be happy with it.


----------



## pursed23

gagabag said:


> Congrats pursed23! That red is just gorgeous! I so love, love it! Can't see the loose thread though...I think it's ok. But you have to be happy with it.



Yeah maybe its nothing, at first im not liking it but after few modeling and several times of taking it out in the closet im liking it already , loving it actually! Its truly unique! It may not be the love-at-first-sight-bag but its a growing-love-bag for me.


----------



## GemsBerry

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506


 
What a candy! Congrats!!


----------



## ivy1026

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506



Very pretty color.  Love the leather texture as well.


----------



## pursed23

Thanks for all positive feedbacks with the bag!


----------



## rycechica1016

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506



gorgeous! love the texture and color! congrats!


----------



## pursed23

rycechica1016 said:


> gorgeous! love the texture and color! congrats!



Your gale is gorgeous too! I want one too!


----------



## gagabag

pursed23 said:


> Yeah maybe its nothing, at first im not liking it but after few modeling and several times of taking it out in the closet im liking it already , loving it actually! Its truly unique! It may not be the love-at-first-sight-bag but its a growing-love-bag for me.



That's great! It softens with use then you'd love it even more!  Enjoy and show us some more pics!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506



Wow! Love that color! Looks like a very wearable red.  Is it more of an earthy red, as it seems in the photo?

Pls share more about the texture.  I've never seen the bubble calf IRL.

And most definitely share those mod shots!  Congrats and I'm so glad you have grown to love her.


----------



## pursed23

Sure will post more! For me it has a very slight tint of orange, not a true red though. The gold hardware really compliments with color.


----------



## randr21

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506


 
reminds me of a raspberry, esp the first pic, in terms of color and texture.  i think yours is only the second one of this leather on our forum.  the other one is black. 
love how the texture toughens up the color, nice juxtaposition.  would love to see some pics!


----------



## GemsBerry

Gales dancing on the floor


----------



## bagmad73

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506



Congrats!


----------



## bagmad73

GemsBerry said:


> Gales dancing on the floor



And what a fabulous dance it is!


----------



## pursed23

GemsBerry said:


> Gales dancing on the floor



Ooh love it! The tricolor stands out!


----------



## shazzerlyn

Congrats on your red bubble calf gale pursed23! I took the plunge and ordered the small gale in bubble calf in black. Eagerly waiting for its arrival. Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## shazzerlyn

Gemsberry, I love your violet gale!!! Drooling at your collection!


----------



## pursed23

shazzerlyn said:


> Congrats on your red bubble calf gale pursed23! I took the plunge and ordered the small gale in bubble calf in black. Eagerly waiting for its arrival. Enjoy your lovely bag!



Wow! Thats good news! Give us mods pics soon!


----------



## GemsBerry

bagmad73 said:


> And what a fabulous dance it is!


 


pursed23 said:


> Ooh love it! The tricolor stands out!


 


shazzerlyn said:


> Gemsberry, I love your violet gale!!! Drooling at your collection!


 
Thank you ladies!!


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> Gales dancing on the floor


 
hey gem, now that you've added more gales to your family, which one do you seem to grab for most?


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> hey gem, now that you've added more gales to your family, which one do you seem to grab for most?


 
*Randr*, I love all of them and switch both neutrals and color block, overheard colledge gals the other day discussing "if her bag is real". Swoon.
But purple is seasonal colour for me (let's start the season, go Ravens!!) also I don't want to expose delicate lamb leather and saturated purple pigments to intense sun in Summer, so she is resting till Fall.


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> *Randr*, I love all of them and switch both neutrals and color block, overheard colledge gals the other day discussing "if her bag is real". Swoon.
> But purple is seasonal colour for me (let's start the season, go Ravens!!) also I don't want to expose delicate lamb leather and saturated purple pigments to intense sun in Summer, so she is resting till Fall.



Youre such a good mommy to not have favorites.


----------



## PinayRN

pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186504
> 
> Is this a flaw on  the sides of my bag, its like a loose thread or something.. Do you also have this ladies?
> View attachment 2186505
> View attachment 2186506



im so not familiar with givenchy so pls bear with me. i like this kind of leather. may i ask what is the name of this style? does it come in sizes? how much? thank u.


----------



## pursed23

PinayRN said:


> im so not familiar with givenchy so pls bear with me. i like this kind of leather. may i ask what is the name of this style? does it come in sizes? how much? thank u.



Hi! Its nightingale in shiny bubble leather. I've seen a small and medium for this style.


----------



## shazzerlyn

Here's my small black bubble calf nightingale. Love the texture!


----------



## PinayRN

shazzerlyn said:


> Here's my small black bubble calf nightingale. Love the texture!
> View attachment 2196739
> 
> View attachment 2196740



how much is a small and does it come in a diff color? tia!


----------



## v_du30

hi, everyone! this is me with my small nightingale in powder bleu


----------



## v_du30

sorry guys


----------



## v_du30




----------



## randr21

v_du30 said:


> View attachment 2196943



Very on trend outfit and the sm gale is the perfect accessory.  Love this.


----------



## GemsBerry

v_du30 said:


> View attachment 2196943


 
Wow, beautiful, so Spring!!


----------



## imanirene

v_du30 said:


> View attachment 2196943


So beautiful! Love the color!


I've just bought my first Nightingale yesterday, and I can't wait for it to arrive! It's a soft lamb leather in black!!! Sooo happpyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

v_du30 said:


> View attachment 2196943




How absolutely adorable do you look!???!!

Perfection!


----------



## hrhsunshine

shazzerlyn said:


> Here's my small black bubble calf nightingale. Love the texture!
> View attachment 2196739
> 
> View attachment 2196740



Stunning! Another bubble calf!  How does she feel?


----------



## shazzerlyn

Thank you hrhsunshine! Have not brought her out yet but have been taking her out to admire. I think she feels (soft and plush) and smells better than she looks! When I first received her, the leather reminded me of Star Wars' Yoda! But the overall combo is growing on me and I love it.


----------



## shazzerlyn

PinayRH, I got her from Hgbagsonline for US$1145. 

It comes in blue, red and brown bubble calf. Size wise I saw small and medium on the websites.


----------



## shazzerlyn

v_du30, your gale is so gorgeous and I love how you paired your outfit!!


----------



## pursed23

shazzerlyn said:


> Here's my small black bubble calf nightingale. Love the texture!
> View attachment 2196739
> 
> View attachment 2196740



Its sooo nice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## shazzerlyn

Thank you pursed23!


----------



## pursed23

shazzerlyn said:


> Thank you hrhsunshine! Have not brought her out yet but have been taking her out to admire. I think she feels (soft and plush) and smells better than she looks! When I first received her, the leather reminded me of Star Wars' Yoda! But the overall combo is growing on me and I love it.



I know what you mean, i felt the same way too when i got it, not stunned at first  but you'll love it eventually..


----------



## shazzerlyn

Brought my baby out today and was caught in a light drizzle. Thank God this leather is fuss free and the tiny water droplets was easily wiped off! Love how low maintenance and how I don't have to baby this bag!


----------



## randr21

shazzerlyn said:


> Brought my baby out today and was caught in a light drizzle. Thank God this leather is fuss free and the tiny water droplets was easily wiped off! Love how low maintenance and how I don't have to baby this bag!


 
you can never go wrong with a dark colored textured G bag. happy to hear youre still in love with it!


----------



## shazzerlyn

You are right randr21!  your collection is awesome!


----------



## randr21

shazzerlyn said:


> You are right randr21!  your collection is awesome!



Ty shazz, need to update the fam pic...just a pain to take each one out of its bag.


----------



## aeshia

Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#128521;


----------



## shazzerlyn

Lovely shade you have there!!!


----------



## Sheramaria

Guys please authenticate pls help me. Thanks


----------



## randr21

Sheramaria said:


> Guys please authenticate pls help me. Thanks



This isnt the right thread, look in sticky and submit right format.


----------



## GemsBerry

aeshia said:


> Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> View attachment 2203876


 
Beautiful! larger sister of my small


----------



## hrhsunshine

aeshia said:


> Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2203876




What a beautiful shade of purple! Looks like a great year round color.


----------



## aeshia

hrhsunshine said:


> What a beautiful shade of purple! Looks like a great year round color.


 


GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful! larger sister of my small


 


shazzerlyn said:


> Lovely shade you have there!!!


 

thank you ladies!


----------



## LalaPink

aeshia said:


> Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2203876



Gorgeous. The color is sumptuous.


----------



## LalaPink

alouette said:


> Small MB Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172352
> View attachment 2172354



This color is bomb! So good.


----------



## pixiejenna

aeshia said:


> Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2203876



I would love more pics of it! I'm kind of stalking this color only a few sites have pics of it (barneys, bergdorfs, & one other I can't recall) I'm hesitant to take the plunge without seeing it IRL.


----------



## Pixie Dust

aeshia said:


> Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2203876



yummy color!


----------



## Pixie Dust

v_du30 said:


> View attachment 2196943



love it!!


----------



## randr21

pixiejenna said:


> I would love more pics of it! I'm kind of stalking this color only a few sites have pics of it (barneys, bergdorfs, & one other I can't recall) I'm hesitant to take the plunge without seeing it IRL.


 
i feel like this color must do well b/c it's one of the few "colors" that i've seen repeated throughout the years, not every, but enough (and usually in lamb).  it's either that or tisci has a special place in his heart for it.  to me, it has a muted richness, if that means anything.


----------



## MikaelaSophie

Does the leather get very soft after using it for a while? 
So close to buying a nightingale, but i like structured bags..


----------



## randr21

MikaelaSophie said:


> Does the leather get very soft after using it for a while?
> So close to buying a nightingale, but i like structured bags..



Yes, it does get softer. If u like structured, the gale isnt for u.


----------



## Shoppinsacs

My very first givenchy &#128522;


----------



## v_du30

randr21 said:


> Very on trend outfit and the sm gale is the perfect accessory.  Love this.


thank you so much for your compliment...the small gale is love at first sight


----------



## v_du30

GemsBerry said:


> Wow, beautiful, so Spring!!


thank you so so much! this small gale was love at first sight :urock:


----------



## v_du30

hrhsunshine said:


> How absolutely adorable do you look!???!!
> 
> Perfection!


oh thank you so much for your kind words...mwah! :urock:


----------



## v_du30

imanirene said:


> So beautiful! Love the color!
> 
> 
> I've just bought my first Nightingale yesterday, and I can't wait for it to arrive! It's a soft lamb leather in black!!! Sooo happpyyyy!!!!!!


oh goodluck! i hope you can post a picture here once it arrives...mine is goatskin leather. i accidentally spilled coke on it but im thankful it did not stain at all. whew!


----------



## v_du30

shazzerlyn said:


> v_du30, your gale is so gorgeous and I love how you paired your outfit!!


thank you so much! the small gale is absolutely the perfect size for me..not too small, not too big


----------



## v_du30

Pixie Dust said:


> love it!!


thank you so much


----------



## heaRtB

gagabag said:


> Gorgeous! Love that colour!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## randr21

Shoppinsacs said:


> My very first givenchy &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224160


 
it's got the slouch down pat.  is it black or navy?  can't tell.


----------



## Shoppinsacs

This navy  was hoping that my aunts gift will be my second bag but turns out to be not &#128557; thanks for the help randr21 &#128522;


----------



## StarBrite310

Just bought this yesterday. Medium size in lambskin. Wanted Calf but unfortunately can't find it. Lamb is quite a beauty though 

Stuffing still inside...


----------



## StarBrite310

Okay so I know I just posted the photo above today, but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna exchange my Nightingale tomorrow for the medium Pandora (Black Pepe). I saw it today and I feel it's easier for everyday. Ahh I hope I'm making the right decision...


----------



## lil_cham28

nduddles said:


> sharing my beloved navy blue nightingale, medium, ss09. i went wonky-eyed when i saw this, i was waiting for a meeting (i used to work for a luxury department store) and happened to chance upon the new arrivals. what did me in was the gold logo and chains in the strap. that said, a lot of my girlfriends also loved it.
> 
> the first photo shows the current state my bag is in: wrinkled and softer, with more character.
> 
> second photo was taken when the bag was a few days old, taken back in april 2009. it's one of my faves, with my friends' medium nightingales in black and pewter -- both ss09 as well, i think, since we purchased the bags at around the same time.
> 
> i'm so happy with my nightingale purchase!!! it's been almost 3 years and still pretty as ever and still getting compliments! i'd buy another one if i had the cash to spare


hi the blue nightingale is in lamb or goat leather? do u know which is sturdier?


----------



## randr21

StarBrite310 said:


> Okay so I know I just posted the photo above today, but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna exchange my Nightingale tomorrow for the medium Pandora (Black Pepe). I saw it today and I feel it's easier for everyday. Ahh I hope I'm making the right decision...


 
both are great bags.  it's up to you to figure out which one suits your needs best.  the lamb is super soft and mooshy, but the pepe is textured so a little less worrisome.  And black is universally the lowest maintenance color so you've made a great choice for everyday.  at the end of the day, if you like the look of pepe leather, it'll probably serve you better if you happen to not baby your bag.


----------



## randr21

My latest...


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> My latest...



OMG!!!!! Is that a hazel Ant???


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG!!!!! Is that a hazel Ant???



Girl, I'm gonna cut you some vaca slack, but those handles are not ant handles


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> Girl, I'm gonna cut you some vaca slack, but those handles are not ant handles



LOL! I actually thought about that as I was washing dishes from dinner.  Totally occurred to me that I may have typed Ant instead of Gale! I still need to adjust.  

Sooo, when do we get to see ALL of her! Was I right? Hazel?


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> LOL! I actually thought about that as I was washing dishes from dinner.  Totally occurred to me that I may have typed Ant instead of Gale! I still need to adjust.
> 
> Sooo, when do we get to see ALL of her! Was I right? Hazel?


 
cant get past your eagle "hunting" eyes...esp since you've stared at the color irl before!


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> cant get past your eagle "hunting" eyes...esp since you've stared at the color irl before!



I'm right???  Oh man, you're killing me.  I love this color. Ugh, and in the gale...


Love a real-time reveal but dang girl, you are stretching this sucker out as long as you can.  Full body shot...MUST see this beauty!


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> My latest...


 
Something beautiful! Hmm, is it med Gale in hazel, goat maybe?


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> I'm right???  Oh man, you're killing me.  I love this color. Ugh, and in the gale...
> 
> Love a real-time reveal but dang girl, you are stretching this sucker out as long as you can.  Full body shot...MUST see this beauty!







GemsBerry said:


> Something beautiful! Hmm, is it med Gale in hazel, goat maybe?



Will you guys kill me if I said that wasn't a reveal pic, but just me being lazy?  

Besides, you both pretty much got it right.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> Will you guys kill me if I said that wasn't a reveal pic, but just me being lazy?
> 
> Besides, you both pretty much got it right.



BAG TEASE! You may as well be a stripper showing just a little side boob!


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> BAG TEASE! You may as well be a stripper showing just a little side boob!


 
that's EXACTLY what i thought when i posted the pic..."hmm, this kinda looks like a bag boob shot."


----------



## pittz

GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful Nightingale in rich colour! Love your wallet and coin purse too
> Any chance for mod pics?


Thanks for your photos as they gave me comfort that the bag isn't too small! I've ordered this bag in poppy red and I can't wait to get it in the mail!!


----------



## pittz

angelthelson said:


> here's mine and my one and only. I love it! pardon the vanity and my jammies


Hi, is this the small or mini?


----------



## pittz

randr21 said:


> My latest...


love the colour!!  what size did you get??


----------



## randr21

pittz said:


> love the colour!!  what size did you get??



Med, my fave and most versatile sz!


----------



## randr21

My companion for today...forgot just how soft lamb is, wow. Everyone should try diff G leathers in their collection. Theyre all amazing tactile experiences.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> My companion for today...forgot just how soft lamb is, wow. Everyone should try diff G leathers in their collection. Theyre all amazing tactile experiences.



OMG! Look at them stunner!!!  Amazing laser cut leather!


----------



## bagmad73

v_du30 said:


> View attachment 2196943


Love your pic and your baby blue baby!



aeshia said:


> Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2203876


Gorgeous! 



Shoppinsacs said:


> My very first givenchy &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224160



Stunning, smooshy nightingale!



StarBrite310 said:


> Just bought this yesterday. Medium size in lambskin. Wanted Calf but unfortunately can't find it. Lamb is quite a beauty though
> 
> Stuffing still inside...



 enjoy! I love how lambskin feels and slouches!



randr21 said:


> My latest...





randr21 said:


> My companion for today...forgot just how soft lamb is, wow. Everyone should try diff G leathers in their collection. Theyre all amazing tactile experiences.



Dang *randr* - I close my eyes and you get a new and stunning gale! And as you know I LOVE your gale collection! I think I need to find a hazel something something hahaha..


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> Dang *randr* - I close my eyes and you get a new and stunning gale! And as you know I LOVE your gale collection! I think I need to find a hazel something something hahaha..


 
:ninja: stealth.  gotta get in and get out before all the good deals are gone, lol!  just for you bagmad, i'm going to take more salacious shots of my hazel bag so you'll want to start your hunt soon!


----------



## Fashdashing

here is my lovely lady!)


----------



## bagmad73

randr21 said:


> :ninja: stealth.  gotta get in and get out before all the good deals are gone, lol!  just for you bagmad, i'm going to take more salacious shots of my hazel bag so you'll want to start your hunt soon!



Can't wait to see more pics!! :ninja:


----------



## bagmad73

Fashdashing said:


> View attachment 2243700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my lovely lady!)



Congrats! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Prada143 said:


> After months of obsessing, reading and rereading, and ogling all your posts about Givenchy Nightingale, I'm giddy to announce that...
> I finally got one in medium lambskin)


 
So beautiful and elegant! Completely neutral...........this lovely will go with everything!  



randr21 said:


> Cobalt goat...older sis to MB above.


 
Good gracious almighty ----------- these blue 'gale pictures are killing me!  
<-----------Girlfriend..........loves........... her............ blue............. handbags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



alouette said:


> Small MB Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172352
> View attachment 2172354


 
Great, great color!!!!!!!!!!  Love this!



rycechica1016 said:


> Here are the photos i just took today! Me and my gale in action! Im using the app, not sure if it will post 2x! sorry if it did!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184657


 
Fabulous!  What rockin' moddy mod shots!   Love those split screen posts!  Thanks and enjoy!



Simplymuah said:


> View attachment 2181546
> 
> 
> My lonely nightingale, waiting for company. =p


 
Bless her heart!  I expect she won't be waiting long 



GemsBerry said:


> Gales dancing on the floor


 
Seeing your 'gales on the floor' makes me put my 'hands up in the air'  LOL, what a happy shot!  Enjoy your beauties!!!!!!!!!!



pursed23 said:


> I asked a friend to get a bag for me and here she is.
> View attachment 2196740


 
hi shazzerlyn, I could just fall head over heels for that texture, what a great picture! Thank you for posting and enjoy your 'gale!



v_du30 said:


> View attachment 2196943


 
v_du30, this is such a pretty mod shot!  What a beautiful color leather and style on you!  



StarBrite310 said:


> Just bought this yesterday. Medium size in lambskin. Wanted Calf but unfortunately can't find it. Lamb is quite a beauty though
> 
> Stuffing still inside...


 
Stunning!!!!!  I adore my lamby 'gale and hope you will too...... it is much stronger than I thought and only looks better with age.  Enjoy!



Shoppinsacs said:


> My very first givenchy &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224160


 
Slouchy Gale Goodness!!!!!  Love this picture, thank you for posting!



randr21 said:


> My latest...


 
Oh my heavenly days!!!!!!!!!  Ummm, ya......would love to see some more pix of this beauty!!!!!!!!  Talk about drool worthy even just from this little teeny tiny glimpse!



Fashdashing said:


> View attachment 2243700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my lovely lady!)


 
Gorgeous 'Gale!  It's as if I can touch that soft leather..........lovely!!!!!!




aeshia said:


> Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2203876


 
Oh my Lou, an Aubergine lambskin 'Gale......... I think I just fainted!  Gorgy, gorge, gorgeous!  I did not even know this existed!



rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2179832
> View attachment 2179834
> 
> 
> Ball Chain Nightingale in Brown Med Lambskin


 
Rocker chic!!!  This 'Gale is fabulous and so edgy!  Totally can dress her up or down!


----------



## eiiv

Hello! I'm new here.  Just posted my first post at the Pandora thread. I would like to share my 2nd Givenchy bag here, hence the second post in this thread.

This bag was love at first sight, or maybe, deep attraction at first sight. Haha. The bag is a very dark color, but it is not black. There is also a slight sheen to it. It looked quite beautiful under the lights in the Givenchy store. A beautiful purple. 








It's very dark, but can anybody see the purple stitching on the bag?


----------



## shinegal

eiiv said:


> Hello! I'm new here.  Just posted my first post at the Pandora thread. I would like to share my 2nd Givenchy bag here, hence the second post in this thread.
> 
> This bag was love at first sight, or maybe, deep attraction at first sight. Haha. The bag is a very dark color, but it is not black. There is also a slight sheen to it. It looked quite beautiful under the lights in the Givenchy store. A beautiful purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very dark, but can anybody see the purple stitching on the bag?



Love the textured leather! Wat sort of texture/leather is it? Yes, I can see the purple stitching


----------



## eiiv

shinegal said:


> Love the textured leather! Wat sort of texture/leather is it? Yes, I can see the purple stitching



Glad to know you like it! The SA said it's pebbled calf leather.


----------



## bagmad73

eiiv said:


> Hello! I'm new here.  Just posted my first post at the Pandora thread. I would like to share my 2nd Givenchy bag here, hence the second post in this thread.
> 
> This bag was love at first sight, or maybe, deep attraction at first sight. Haha. The bag is a very dark color, but it is not black. There is also a slight sheen to it. It looked quite beautiful under the lights in the Givenchy store. A beautiful purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very dark, but can anybody see the purple stitching on the bag?



Congratulations! The texture is mesmerizing! And can't wait to see what you get next


----------



## randr21

eiiv said:


> Hello! I'm new here.  Just posted my first post at the Pandora thread. I would like to share my 2nd Givenchy bag here, hence the second post in this thread.
> 
> This bag was love at first sight, or maybe, deep attraction at first sight. Haha. The bag is a very dark color, but it is not black. There is also a slight sheen to it. It looked quite beautiful under the lights in the Givenchy store. A beautiful purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very dark, but can anybody see the purple stitching on the bag?



Welcome!  So happy to see u share your new G bags, and 2 diff styles too. This dark purple one will last a long time considering the pebbled leather and dark color keeps maintenance at an all time low.


----------



## randr21

On subway


----------



## eiiv

bagmad73 said:


> Congratulations! The texture is mesmerizing! And can't wait to see what you get next



Thanks! As for the next bag...hmm~~ Not sure when would that be. XD If I ever get a 3rd G bag, it might be a Lucrezia! Saw an interesting one in black with braided design. But the new Pandora wristlets they have is also very cute! *eyeing the purple one*


----------



## eiiv

randr21 said:


> Welcome!  So happy to see u share your new G bags, and 2 diff styles too. This dark purple one will last a long time considering the pebbled leather and dark color keeps maintenance at an all time low.



I do hope it will last long too, considering the $$ I paid! Heh. Easier to match too, although I've never been good at matching colors and don't really care most of the time. 

Also, orange lamb leather nightingale? Looking squishy-flexible!


----------



## nrr_md

Sorry wrong thread. Mods please remove the pics. Thanks


----------



## alouette

My absolute favorite bag so far - MB small Nightingale.  Getting broken in quite nicely.


----------



## Aluxe

Here's my Ms. Gale hanging out on a makeshift table for a dominos game -
	

		
			
		

		
	




She has spent much of this week on a construction site and has fared very well. 

Check her out 'swinging' with the Caribbean Sea behind her in the distance - 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## eiiv

Can I ask what color/leather is this?



Aluxe said:


> Here's my Ms. Gale hanging out on a makeshift table for a dominos game -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255654
> 
> 
> She has spent much of this week on a construction site and has fared very well.
> 
> Check her out 'swinging' with the Caribbean Sea behind her in the distance -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255656
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PrincessPeril

Hello, ladies. I was wondering about the medium Nightingale in black -- I'm looking at Barney's, and bouncing back and forth between the lamb and goat: 

Lamb: $1965, dimensions listed as 12 x 14 x 6.5
Goat: $2280, dimensions listed as 13 x 19 x 6

They are both listed as medium bags, but in my opinion, 5 inches of width is a pretty big variation! Does anyone have a medium in both lamb and goat leathers that might be able to comment on this size variation? 

I've also read up on the leathers a bit, and I'm currently leaning towards the goat, both because I adore silver hardware with black, and because I don't want to have to baby my bag too much, and the goat seems hardier. I'm not super excited about the $300 differential, though... and at least from the pictures on the Barney's website, the shape of the lamb looks a little nicer to me. Really hoping for some opinions from someone with both a lamb and a goat in the medium!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

pittz said:


> Hi, is this the small or mini?


Medium sized


----------



## dallzzzz

nrr_md said:


> Sorry wrong thread. Mods please remove the pics. Thanks


I LOVE this bag! I've been looking at this exact style for myself (:


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Totally forgot to post my Nightingale in this thread!


----------



## jruiz

Here's mine. Not sure if this is authentic. It does not have the Givenchy emblem on the bag handles. I bought this last month from an FB seller.  

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=370453309738303&set=a.3501241117712 23.1073741825.100003209114354&type=3&theater


----------



## jruiz

Here's mine. Not sure if it's authentic. It doens't have the Givenchy emblem/logo on the bag handles. Bought this from a seller in facebook. Can anybody tell me if it's genuine or not?

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=370453309738303&set=a.3501241117712 23.1073741825.100003209114354&type=3&theater


----------



## hrhsunshine

alouette said:


> My absolute favorite bag so far - MB small Nightingale.  Getting broken in quite nicely.



I never tire of seeing this color. Yum!!!!



Aluxe said:


> Here's my Ms. Gale hanging out on a makeshift table for a dominos game -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255654
> 
> 
> She has spent much of this week on a construction site and has fared very well.
> 
> Check her out 'swinging' with the Caribbean Sea behind her in the distance -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255656
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I die!  She is so drippy soft and look at that coloring!!!!  Divine!!!



PrincessPeril said:


> Hello, ladies. I was wondering about the medium Nightingale in black -- I'm looking at Barney's, and bouncing back and forth between the lamb and goat:
> 
> Lamb: $1965, dimensions listed as 12 x 14 x 6.5
> Goat: $2280, dimensions listed as 13 x 19 x 6
> 
> They are both listed as medium bags, but in my opinion, 5 inches of width is a pretty big variation! Does anyone have a medium in both lamb and goat leathers that might be able to comment on this size variation?
> 
> I've also read up on the leathers a bit, and I'm currently leaning towards the goat, both because I adore silver hardware with black, and because I don't want to have to baby my bag too much, and the goat seems hardier. I'm not super excited about the $300 differential, though... and at least from the pictures on the Barney's website, the shape of the lamb looks a little nicer to me. Really hoping for some opinions from someone with both a lamb and a goat in the medium!



If you prefer the silver hw, the goat is the way to go.  The lambskin gets seriously silky soft. It's divine.  However, goat will soften too.  I have goatskin and it is so worry-free. I love silver hw too so it makes the best sense for me.  Goatskin tends to always be more pricey than lambskin. Don't know why.  I don't see a difference in the shape of lambskin and goatskin bags.  It may just be the positioning in the photos.  Measurements can also vary from retailer to retailer and even from listing to listing.  Unless you have money dripping out of your pockets, I would suggest researching the reputable sellers thread for better pricing.  Black is standard and you should find better prices than what you see at BNY or BG.


----------



## xcardownx

For Sale:

Givenchy Nightingale - Python Bag

in Like New Condition.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAND-PAINTE...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51af80b656


----------



## Aluxe

eiiv said:


> Can I ask what color/leather is this?



Hi there, apologies for the tardy response - didn't get a notification.

This bag is from 2010, I believe. Its a grey and the leather is ... hmm, can't remember, sorry.


----------



## Aluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> I die!  She is so drippy soft and look at that coloring!!!!  Divine!!!



Aww shucks, thanks so much.


----------



## Prada143

New-to-me medium Gale! I wasn't familiar with the design coz it was from a few seasons back (and im relatively new to Givenchy), until i saw it in the Givenchy Family Pic thread. Then there was one on Ebay, so i snatched it up! Its the fates telling me that the bag's meant for me!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Prada143 said:


> New-to-me medium Gale! I wasn't familiar with the design coz it was from a few seasons back (and im relatively new to Givenchy), until i saw it in the Givenchy Family Pic thread. Then there was one on Ebay, so i snatched it up! Its the fates telling me that the bag's meant for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269878



It's gorgeous!!  Love that the detailing of the hardware


----------



## Lvgirl71

Just got another Nightingale, Medium Dark Brown, it's darker in person, but the leather is Amazing, got it from Hbags!


----------



## GemsBerry

Lvgirl71 said:


> Just got another Nightingale, Medium Dark Brown, it's darker in person, but the leather is Amazing, got it from Hbags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270622


 
Congrats!! Lucky you, I saw this bag on ******


----------



## Lvgirl71

Prada143 said:


> New-to-me medium Gale! I wasn't familiar with the design coz it was from a few seasons back (and im relatively new to Givenchy), until i saw it in the Givenchy Family Pic thread. Then there was one on Ebay, so i snatched it up! Its the fates telling me that the bag's meant for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269878



Love it, congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Totally forgot to post my Nightingale in this thread!



Cinnabun, we r bag twins! Got my second gale, identical to urs! I love it! The black with the silver hw is so intense and dramatic! So looking forward to breaking her in. The leather along the sides r so soft and stretchable. Gotta love that.



Prada143 said:


> New-to-me medium Gale! I wasn't familiar with the design coz it was from a few seasons back (and im relatively new to Givenchy), until i saw it in the Givenchy Family Pic thread. Then there was one on Ebay, so i snatched it up! Its the fates telling me that the bag's meant for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269878



Prada, congrats on such a statement piece. Wow, pls def share modshots.



Lvgirl71 said:


> Just got another Nightingale, Medium Dark Brown, it's darker in person, but the leather is Amazing, got it from Hbags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270622



Saw her online as well! I just got my black goatskin gale from Erica. Congrats on ur lovely! Seems like she has the best seat in the house!


----------



## shinegal

neglected my MB gale for a while cos of the pandas.. so love the goat and colour


----------



## randr21

Prada143 said:


> New-to-me medium Gale! I wasn't familiar with the design coz it was from a few seasons back (and im relatively new to Givenchy), until i saw it in the Givenchy Family Pic thread. Then there was one on Ebay, so i snatched it up! Its the fates telling me that the bag's meant for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269878


 
you know i'm a fan of this style, and it's such a eye-catching and cool design.  glad to see you were able to snatch up one of these rare beauties.


----------



## randr21

Lvgirl71 said:


> Just got another Nightingale, Medium Dark Brown, it's darker in person, but the leather is Amazing, got it from Hbags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270622


 
love this picture! you have a beautiful backyard and pool, and it sure offsets the gorgeous color and mooshiness of the gale.


----------



## randr21

shinegal said:


> neglected my MB gale for a while cos of the pandas.. so love the goat and colour


 
you're making me want to bring out my one and only blue gale again shinegal!  I just rotated from it too.  cant wait to see the next blue from G that catches my eye.


----------



## randr21

alouette said:


> My absolute favorite bag so far - MB small Nightingale.  Getting broken in quite nicely.


 
I missed this shot!  love this coupling alouette.  G really did a great job with cobalt blue.  no wonder it was so popular, esp in goat.


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:


> Here's my Ms. Gale hanging out on a makeshift table for a dominos game -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255654
> 
> 
> She has spent much of this week on a construction site and has fared very well.
> 
> Check her out 'swinging' with the Caribbean Sea behind her in the distance -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255656
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
love the composition, good eye aluxe!  love that gales can go with you anywhere and still fit in seamlessly.


----------



## randr21

cinnabun4chu said:


> Totally forgot to post my Nightingale in this thread!


 
my UHG!  one of these days, if I can convince myself that I need multiple black gales, I will have this!


----------



## WeddingplannerG

Hi gemberry,

I came across the website linde le palais. And iwould love to purchase a gale from them. Would you recommend this site? I saw that u purchased yours thru them. Any feedback might help. If anyone in this thread purchased to that website please free to comment. 

Btw, i am a newbie here.  TIA!


----------



## WeddingplannerG

alouette said:


> My absolute favorite bag so far - MB small Nightingale.  Getting broken in quite nicely.


I love the color!


----------



## ispy

WeddingplannerG said:


> Hi gemberry,
> 
> I came across the website linde le palais. And iwould love to purchase a gale from them. Would you recommend this site? I saw that u purchased yours thru them. Any feedback might help. If anyone in this thread purchased to that website please free to comment.
> 
> Btw, i am a newbie here.  TIA!



I bought my coral red pandora from them. Very pro. No issues at all with them.


----------



## GemsBerry

WeddingplannerG said:


> Hi gemberry,
> 
> I came across the website linde le palais. And iwould love to purchase a gale from them. Would you recommend this site? I saw that u purchased yours thru them. Any feedback might help. If anyone in this thread purchased to that website please free to comment.
> 
> Btw, i am a newbie here.  TIA!


 
Hi  WeddingplannerG, welcome to Givenchy forum!
I bought three Givenchy bags from Linde, the seller is awesome! the only issue is if you want to pay by credit card, their system is somehow weird (it's Italian site), so you need to check out via PayPal. You can also use credit card through PayPal. Paypal charges conversion fees (in my case around $30-40), but Linde's shipping is free and duties are included. Shipping is superfast via DHL (or UPS, I dorgot), took 3 days.
Good luck!


----------



## hrhsunshine

shinegal said:


> neglected my MB gale for a while cos of the pandas.. so love the goat and colour




LOVE IT! MB is such an amazing vibrant blue.  Congrats Bag Twin!!


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE IT! MB is such an amazing vibrant blue.  Congrats Bag Twin!!





randr21 said:


> you're making me want to bring out my one and only blue gale again shinegal!  I just rotated from it too.  cant wait to see the next blue from G that catches my eye.



Great to hear from both of you and thank you for your lovely comments!  

is it just me but somehow i feel the MB darken a little.. Is that what you call 'broken in'? Is that the term? *memory lapse


----------



## hrhsunshine

shinegal said:


> Great to hear from both of you and thank you for your lovely comments!
> 
> is it just me but somehow i feel the MB darken a little.. Is that what you call 'broken in'? Is that the term? *memory lapse




I don't see any darkening happening with my MB.  I have to wonder if you are just seeing the color tone down in different lighting? Perhaps?  When I say broken in, I mean soften...YUM!


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any darkening happening with my MB.  I have to wonder if you are just seeing the color tone down in different lighting? Perhaps?  When I say broken in, I mean soften...YUM!



I saw your comment in another thread "the color morphs to a darker blue in dimmer lighting.  It is a great little chameleon." *both hands up!! 

That is exactly it and I love the blue gale even more now that it's softer and huggable


----------



## randr21

shinegal said:


> Great to hear from both of you and thank you for your lovely comments!
> 
> is it just me but somehow i feel the MB darken a little.. Is that what you call 'broken in'? Is that the term? *memory lapse


 
mine only darkens if i take a conditioning cream to it, otherwise, it's as perfect as when it came out of its box.


----------



## polnkel




----------



## polnkel

nightingale shopper. I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## shinegal

small gale shoulder carried


----------



## Prada143

My small red bubble



With my medium beige calf


----------



## Koromo

My lovely nightingale


----------



## hrhsunshine

polnkel said:


> View attachment 2281244



Lovely shopper! Can you share a modshot?



shinegal said:


> small gale shoulder carried



Looks fabulous on you, Shine!



Prada143 said:


> My small red bubble
> View attachment 2297791
> 
> 
> With my medium beige calf
> View attachment 2297792



Prada, you have two gorgeous and not-so-common Gales! Let's see them on you 



Koromo said:


> My lovely nightingale



Beautiful delicate color!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just landed : medium goat in Deep Blue


----------



## NANI1972

DisCo said:


> Just wanna share photos of Reese carrying a gorgeous white Nightingale!



Is this a sm or md? Thanks


----------



## Chronos

Straight-Laced said:


> Just landed : medium goat in Deep Blue


Congrats on your purchase. Do you happen to know how this color compares to the moroccan blue? 

I just purchased the moroccan blue but I am wondering if I should have gotten this color instead. Does the deep blue look almost black in low light?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Chronos said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Do you happen to know how this color compares to the moroccan blue?
> 
> I just purchased the moroccan blue but I am wondering if I should have gotten this color instead. Does the deep blue look almost black in low light?



Thanks!  I'm really happy with the colour!!!
It's much darker than the Moroccan Blue and can look close to black in low light.  I have a photo of it against a black leather chair and it blends very well with the chair!
I didn't have time yesterday but I'm going to take some more photos of the Deep Blue against my black Gales and other leather shades for comparison.  Unfortunately I don't have a Moroccan Blue bag but will do my best for reference.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Chronos said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Do you happen to know how this color compares to the moroccan blue?
> 
> I just purchased the moroccan blue but I am wondering if I should have gotten this color instead. Does the deep blue look almost black in low light?





Just in case I don't get around to taking any new photos for a few days here are a couple where the Deep Blue colour looks a little different to the first pic I posted.  Both photos are inside shots in daylight using natural light and no enhancement   






Deep Blue against black leather chair


----------



## GemsBerry

Straight-Laced said:


> Just in case I don't get around to taking any new photos for a few days here are a couple where the Deep Blue colour looks a little different to the first pic I posted.  Both photos are inside shots in daylight using natural light and no enhancement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Blue against black leather chair


 
She is gorgeous! Congrats!! is it new season colour?


----------



## Straight-Laced

GemsBerry said:


> She is gorgeous! Congrats!! is it new season colour?



Thanks GemsBerry!  I'm absolutely delighted with it 
It is a new season colour.  The goat leather one like mine came in last week to Forward and I've seen a Deep Blue lamb leather online as well.


----------



## Chronos

Thanks for the pics. 
I also saw this bag on Forward and I was debating between the MB and the deep blue. I ended up picking the MB because I like brighter colors. But if I had the money, I would definitely get both! And since I can't afford both right now, I guess I will just have to drool over your pics. So gorgeous 



Straight-Laced said:


> Just in case I don't get around to taking any new photos for a few days here are a couple where the Deep Blue colour looks a little different to the first pic I posted.  Both photos are inside shots in daylight using natural light and no enhancement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Blue against black leather chair


----------



## NANI1972

oliviacochu said:


>



Hi, Gorgeous bag! What size is it? Can you post a mod pic with your stats? TIA!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Chronos said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> I also saw this bag on Forward and I was debating between the MB and the deep blue. I ended up picking the MB because I like brighter colors. But if I had the money, I would definitely get both! And since I can't afford both right now, I guess I will just have to drool over your pics. So gorgeous



You're welcome and enjoy your fabulous Moroccan Blue


----------



## shinegal

shinegal said:


> neglected my MB gale for a while cos of the pandas.. so love the goat and colour



I just wanted to share a pic of my Moroccan blue gale when I first got her.. Think the colour has really morphed. I think I do like the darkened broken in gale more!!


----------



## mbdg_79

shinegal said:


> small gale shoulder carried


Shinegal, thats so nice in u! Im leaning on a medium gale but ur modshots tell me to get in small. Im a 5ft gurl and im havin' a hard time thinking of what size to get. Definitely my first gale. 

Wud u mine if i ask ur stats so i cud compare it to me before i finally decide on what to buy? Btw, im a newbie in here. And i am totally staring all the beauties posted here. TIA!


----------



## eiiv

Lovely bag there! Nice to see the new F/W bags popping up here. 

I've seen this one irl and it is a good choice if you like the darker neutral colors but don't want black.  



Straight-Laced said:


> Just landed : medium goat in Deep Blue


----------



## shinegal

mbdg_79 said:


> Shinegal, thats so nice in u! Im leaning on a medium gale but ur modshots tell me to get in small. Im a 5ft gurl and im havin' a hard time thinking of what size to get. Definitely my first gale.
> 
> Wud u mine if i ask ur stats so i cud compare it to me before i finally decide on what to buy? Btw, im a newbie in here. And i am totally staring all the beauties posted here. TIA!



Hi there! I'm 157cm...not too tall, not too slim 

went to dig a mod shot of mine sometime back, hopefully it helps in your visualisation! mine's a small gale btw. Have fun deciding!


----------



## martini5590

Hi there everyone!

Not sure how to start a new topic..i am thinking of getting the Nightingale in micro in orange, i couldnt find a thread on the micro size bag, any of you have it or can redirect me or give me advise???

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Straight-Laced said:


> Just landed : medium goat in Deep Blue





shinegal said:


> I just wanted to share a pic of my Moroccan blue gale when I first got her.. Think the colour has really morphed. I think I do like the darkened broken in gale more!!
> View attachment 2313955




Gorgeous blue Gales, ladies!
I LOVE blue bags to death and these are stunning!

Straight-Laced:  If I had the $$$, I would have this one too.  I love my MB for all the pop she brings to my day but there is always room in my heart for a superb deep dark navy blue....too bad the wallet is feeling pretty small. 

Shinegal:  Great shot of your MB and modshot!  Thanks for sharing bag twin!


----------



## Straight-Laced

hrhsunshine said:


> Gorgeous blue Gales, ladies!
> I LOVE blue bags to death and these are stunning!
> 
> Straight-Laced:  If I had the $$$, I would have this one too.  I love my MB for all the pop she brings to my day but there is always room in my heart for a superb deep dark navy blue....too bad the wallet is feeling pretty small.



Thanks *hrhsunshine*!  I'm quite a fan/collector of blue bags too but I chose the Deep Blue over other blue G bags to take over the job of workhorse bag from my aged black medium Gale.  So I wanted a dark neutral and the Deep Blue is PERFECT


----------



## joicej

Hi All, Has anyone had problems with nightingles leather? My nightingle leather seems to be cracking at some particular spots..will post a pic soon...


----------



## joicej

The leather is 100%calf and mentioned in the tag is calf vintage medium nightingle.. Pls help


----------



## hrhsunshine

joicej said:


> The leather is 100%calf and mentioned in the tag is calf vintage medium nightingle.. Pls help




Not seeing the cracking you mentioned. Looks like you have rubs and wear.  What is help you need?  Are you thinking of moisturizing or ways to repair?


----------



## joicej

hrhsunshine said:


> Not seeing the cracking you mentioned. Looks like you have rubs and wear.  What is help you need?  Are you thinking of moisturizing or ways to repair?


Hi hrhsunshine, sorry I might have not used the correct term, yes as you said before, it is more like rubs and wear. It is just never happened to my other bags before. And it is new, only worn it twice since I bought it in July. Will moisturizing help? Any moisturising products recommendation? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

joicej said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, sorry I might have not used the correct term, yes as you said before, it is more like rubs and wear. It is just never happened to my other bags before. And it is new, only worn it twice since I bought it in July. Will moisturizing help? Any moisturising products recommendation? Thank you so much for your help!




The only truly moisturizing product I have found is Leather Honey.  It has a huge following with Balenciaga collectors.  I started a thread on it a while back.  You may want to check it out.  However, I have never used it on a Gbag or calfskin.  If you have a good leather repair shop in your area, ask them for products they recommend.  Take your bag with you.

If you don't have that option, investigate more around the Givenchy subforum for old posts about moisturizing.  The only thing is I cannot imagine many Gbags needing treatment.  The leather is typically so good and moist anyways.

If all else fails, get some Leather Honey.  Again, I have NEVER tried it on calfskin.  Pls do a discrete test spot first.  Good luck!


----------



## boingboingg

boingboing said:


> Here's my recently purchased medium nightingale in bright blue.
> i'm so in love with it, but i'd love to get the small size in black too... ohmy...



Sold my medium blue lambskin cos i realised the medium was too big for me and lambskin is super fragile. Didnt dare to bring her out often. So after searching high and low for another blue...here's my small goatskin nightingale in a darker blue hehhehe. Not really sure if this is moroccan blue or something else though..can anyone tell if it is MB? i super love love love her. Perfect size, colour and leather. Exactly what ive been looking for.


----------



## boingboingg

Sorry for the pic in the previous post. Hope i got it right with the attachment this time


----------



## Prada143

boingboingg said:


> Sold my medium blue lambskin cos i realised the medium was too big for me and lambskin is super fragile. Didnt dare to bring her out often. So after searching high and low for another blue...here's my small goatskin nightingale in a darker blue hehhehe. Not really sure if this is moroccan blue or something else though..can anyone tell if it is MB? i super love love love her. Perfect size, colour and leather. Exactly what ive been looking for.



It looks MB to me! Congrats in finding your perfect sized bag, and a bag that you're not afraid to lug around! That's the whole thing about buying one after all- being able to use em!


----------



## auth888

Got her today. Givenchy Small Nightingale in Grey


----------



## coreenmd

Straight-Laced said:


> Just landed : medium goat in Deep Blue


My favorite blue so far! Any mod pics? Please??


----------



## Kat Fantom

Lvgirl71 said:


> Here's my New Nightingale in Navy lamb leather, really love it


Hey is that Medium or a large? It looks great! :blossom:


----------



## Kat Fantom

nrr_md said:


> Sorry wrong thread. Mods please remove the pics. Thanks


Hey is that a medium or large? I can't decide whether or not to go for a medium or a large


----------



## hrhsunshine

boingboingg said:


> Sorry for the pic in the previous post. Hope i got it right with the attachment this time



Congrats of a beautiful find! I agree with Prada, I think it is indeed MB.  Should know, since I do have the medium MB.  Congrats and enjoy her often.



auth888 said:


> View attachment 2333120
> 
> 
> Got her today. Givenchy Small Nightingale in Grey



Lovely neutral!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

What is the name of this style of Nightingale? Is it current and available or is it an older model? Many thanks!


----------



## meijen

boingboingg said:


> Sorry for the pic in the previous post. Hope i got it right with the attachment this time


 
gorgeous colour.


----------



## ctallau

Hi ladies!

I've been one of those silent reader for the past years :shame: lol was too shy to post but after reading and re-reading about the gale, i've finally made up my mind on the gale and to post on here!

I've just ordered the small nightingale from www.lanecrawford.com 
(for people who are not familiar with it, its pretty much like holt renfrew in canada/saks in US, but its from HK - 100% legit!). I've been eyeing on the gale for the longest time but had a hard time finding it in SMALL. Are they discontinued or something? can't seemed to find any in Canada/online. So when i saw IT on lanecrawford.com i had to.. HAD TO! They said it is arriving on friday.. i can't wait!

media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_in_l.jpg
media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_2_l.jpg
media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_ro_l.jpg

Does anyone know if this colour is from this season? And why is it so hard to find a small nightingale now ever since micro came out lol

Thanks in advance ladies! Hope to post some nice pictures of her when i get it this weekend!


----------



## GemsBerry

ctallau said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've been one of those silent reader for the past years :shame: lol was too shy to post but after reading and re-reading about the gale, i've finally made up my mind on the gale and to post on here!
> 
> I've just ordered the small nightingale from www.lanecrawford.com
> (for people who are not familiar with it, its pretty much like holt renfrew in canada/saks in US, but its from HK - 100% legit!). I've been eyeing on the gale for the longest time but had a hard time finding it in SMALL. Are they discontinued or something? can't seemed to find any in Canada/online. So when i saw IT on lanecrawford.com i had to.. HAD TO! They said it is arriving on friday.. i can't wait!
> 
> media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_in_l.jpg
> media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_2_l.jpg
> media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_ro_l.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know if this colour is from this season? And why is it so hard to find a small nightingale now ever since micro came out lol
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies! Hope to post some nice pictures of her when i get it this weekend!


 
Congrats on your finding, she is gorgeous! I agree, it harder and harder to find small size. I just got my small Aubergine in goat (took me lots of efforts to locate her, and got her not without drama) and it arrived yesterday!!  Love smalls, the best size for me. 
Your colour is this season FW13.


----------



## boingboing

GemsBerry said:


> Congrats on your finding, she is gorgeous! I agree, it harder and harder to find small size. I just got my small Aubergine in goat (took me lots of efforts to locate her, and got her not without drama) and it arrived yesterday!!  Love smalls, the best size for me.
> Your colour is this season FW13.


Yes, small nightingale is very very hard to find, even for black colour. i got mine after searching for more than a year, cos i wanted a small size in blue colour only. 
Does anyone know why the small is so rare?


----------



## boingboing

Small goatskin nightingale in blue


----------



## ctallau

GemsBerry said:


> Congrats on your finding, she is gorgeous! I agree, it harder and harder to find small size. I just got my small Aubergine in goat (took me lots of efforts to locate her, and got her not without drama) and it arrived yesterday!!  Love smalls, the best size for me.
> Your colour is this season FW13.





boingboing said:


> Yes, small nightingale is very very hard to find, even for black colour. i got mine after searching for more than a year, cos i wanted a small size in blue colour only.
> Does anyone know why the small is so rare?



Congrats on your Aub! ! What colour did you get?

My gale actually arrived today!  (ordered on Monday 1pm, arrived on Wed 2pm! from HK to Toronto!) I am so happy with her, perfect size! (love smalls  haha). and the blue is so much darker than the pictures, its almost like a dark dark blue, which i love even more!

btw, any tip on spraying anything? I had the wrinkled leather pandora which i abused badly lol I would like to baby this one since the smooth lambskin leather looks so fragile 

Ahhh so it's not just me but it IS very hard to find small gales now. Which makes me think that...getting her is absolutely correct! hahaha i wonder why the small is so hard to find too. 

Here are some pictures of her!  (I am under 5" so the small looks 'normal' on me )


----------



## boingboing

ctallau said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've been one of those silent reader for the past years :shame: lol was too shy to post but after reading and re-reading about the gale, i've finally made up my mind on the gale and to post on here!
> 
> I've just ordered the small nightingale from www.lanecrawford.com
> (for people who are not familiar with it, its pretty much like holt renfrew in canada/saks in US, but its from HK - 100% legit!). I've been eyeing on the gale for the longest time but had a hard time finding it in SMALL. Are they discontinued or something? can't seemed to find any in Canada/online. So when i saw IT on lanecrawford.com i had to.. HAD TO! They said it is arriving on friday.. i can't wait!
> 
> media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_in_l.jpg
> media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_2_l.jpg
> media.lanecrawford.com/O/W/Y/OWY929_ro_l.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know if this colour is from this season? And why is it so hard to find a small nightingale now ever since micro came out lol
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies! Hope to post some nice pictures of her when i get it this weekend!


Oh, just saw a few small gales on www.reebonz.com


----------



## ctallau

boingboing said:


> Small goatskin nightingale in blue



Aww the blue is sooo nice! A very bright blue!  When did you get this? Was it hard to find as well?


----------



## GemsBerry

boingboing said:


> Small goatskin nightingale in blue


 


ctallau said:


> Congrats on your Aub! ! What colour did you get?
> 
> My gale actually arrived today!  (ordered on Monday 1pm, arrived on Wed 2pm! from HK to Toronto!) I am so happy with her, perfect size! (love smalls  haha). and the blue is so much darker than the pictures, its almost like a dark dark blue, which i love even more!
> 
> btw, any tip on spraying anything? I had the wrinkled leather pandora which i abused badly lol I would like to baby this one since the smooth lambskin leather looks so fragile
> 
> Ahhh so it's not just me but it IS very hard to find small gales now. Which makes me think that...getting her is absolutely correct! hahaha i wonder why the small is so hard to find too.
> 
> Here are some pictures of her!  (I am under 5" so the small looks 'normal' on me )


 
Ladies, both Gales look stunning and I love how you style it!
Here is mine in Auburgene Got her from ****** (my first ever purchase from Erica, I usually get bags in dept stores or boutiques).

Ctallau, I spray everything with collonil waterstop nano, never had issues under the rain or anything.


----------



## boingboing

ctallau said:


> Aww the blue is sooo nice! A very bright blue!  When did you get this? Was it hard to find as well?


got it from a reseller in indonesia. yes, it was very hard to find the blue. so the moment i saw it posted on my reseller's page, i bought it immediately. had to act fast cos i saw some other smalls (in other colour and leather) at other resellers' page, all were taken up so fast.


----------



## boingboing

GemsBerry said:


> Ladies, both Gales look stunning and I love how you style it!
> Here is mine in Auburgene Got her from ****** (my first ever purchase from Erica, I usually get bags in dept stores or boutiques).
> 
> Ctallau, I spray everything with collonil waterstop nano, never had issues under the rain or anything.


love the colour!!!! and small gale is very very cute. i'm so in love with it. its the only bag that i havent gotten bored of. most of my other bags are all collecting dust now after i carried them out 2-3 times. even my pandora is also sleeping at home now, all because of the small gale.


----------



## ctallau

GemsBerry said:


> Ladies, both Gales look stunning and I love how you style it!
> Here is mine in Auburgene Got her from ****** (my first ever purchase from Erica, I usually get bags in dept stores or boutiques).
> 
> Ctallau, I spray everything with collonil waterstop nano, never had issues under the rain or anything.





boingboing said:


> got it from a reseller in indonesia. yes, it was very hard to find the blue. so the moment i saw it posted on my reseller's page, i bought it immediately. had to act fast cos i saw some other smalls (in other colour and leather) at other resellers' page, all were taken up so fast.



i can definitely see a huge difference in your goatskin vs my lambskin! (much shinnier and seems less easy to get scratches!) congrats on your new aub gale!  

I have read somewhere in the forum that they used vectra spray on leather bags and it works too. I don't know where i can get collonil but i know homedepot has vectra so ill give that a try. ill start with the bottom of the handle first to make sure no darkening no nothing before i spray all over the the bag hahaha 

the harder to find the small gale makes the gale looks more precious to me lol hehe congrats to us all!


----------



## GemsBerry

boingboing said:


> love the colour!!!! and small gale is very very cute. i'm so in love with it. its the only bag that i havent gotten bored of. most of my other bags are all collecting dust now after i carried them out 2-3 times. even my pandora is also sleeping at home now, all because of the small gale.



I agree, I carry small Gales the most (now I have four)



ctallau said:


> i can definitely see a huge difference in your goatskin vs my lambskin! (much shinnier and seems less easy to get scratches!) congrats on your new aub gale!
> 
> I have read somewhere in the forum that they used vectra spray on leather bags and it works too. I don't know where i can get collonil but i know homedepot has vectra so ill give that a try. ill start with the bottom of the handle first to make sure no darkening no nothing before i spray all over the the bag hahaha
> 
> the harder to find the small gale makes the gale looks more precious to me lol hehe congrats to us all!



Thank you, I'll post small purple in lamb and this in goat side by side too. 
Do you have a small leather patch in your bag (comes with a card)? you may try to test spray on it first. Lamb is too delicate to experiment. there's collonil  on eBay and Amazon.


----------



## GemsBerry

Small family together


----------



## ctallau

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, I carry small Gales the most (now I have four)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll post small purple in lamb and this in goat side by side too.
> Do you have a small leather patch in your bag (comes with a card)? you may try to test spray on it first. Lamb is too delicate to experiment. there's collonil  on eBay and Amazon.



oh that is SOO smart LOL try it on the small leather patch! Will do!  thank you so much! hahahaha

I don't want to wait for another week so thats why im heading to homedepot this weekend lol i am so scared to scratch it or whatever haha thanks for all the tips and info tho! 



GemsBerry said:


> Small family together



oh my! i love the green one!  and yes the goat looks much more durable hahahahaha  good find good find!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Kat Fantom said:


> Hey is that Medium or a large? It looks great! :blossom:




Thank you, this is the medium lamb skin navy!


----------



## zazabella

small gale


----------



## Aussie_Bag_Lady

boingboing said:


> Oh, just saw a few small gales on www.reebonz.com




Reebonz sells fake designer bags for a fraction of the cost LESS than the genuine bags - do not be fooled they are FAKE!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Aussie_Bag_Lady said:


> Reebonz sells fake designer bags for a fraction of the cost LESS than the genuine bags - do not be fooled they are FAKE!!!



Oh no, how do you know they are fake? I haven't bought anything yet, but I would, I know people are buying Loewe there, pictures look very good (real) and Singapore is not that kind of poor place to sell fakes.


----------



## biribiri

thanks to the lovely tpfers' pics, i think i'll finally get the medium nightingale in cigare goatskin! was really worried about the size and how it would hang on my shoulder using the thick strap.


on a tangential note: 

re the authenticity of reebonz - i'm from singapore and many of us local girls have gotten our luxe goods from the website, including myself, several times. even went to authenticate a miumiu once at the local store and yes, the bag's genuine. it even has a physical store at raffles place where you can pop by and check out the bags. if they sell fake goods, rest assured their reputation will be gone in no time (we are really good at making themselves heard especially if we are cheated lol). so, have a peace of mind.

p.s. i'm in no way affiliated with reebonz, just wanna set things out straight for fellow handbag lovers


----------



## GemsBerry

zazabella said:


> small gale


 
Another beautiful small Gale! love its smooshiness 



biribiri said:


> on a tangential note:
> 
> re the authenticity of reebonz - i'm from singapore and many of us local girls have gotten our luxe goods from the website, including myself, several times. even went to authenticate a miumiu once at the local store and yes, the bag's genuine. it even has a physical store at raffles place where you can pop by and check out the bags. if they sell fake goods, rest assured their reputation will be gone in no time (we are really good at making themselves heard especially if we are cheated lol). so, have a peace of mind.
> 
> p.s. i'm in no way affiliated with reebonz, just wanna set things out straight for fellow handbag lovers


 Thank you for sharing, Biribiri.


----------



## zazabella

thank ! love to my beauty old old small Gale ( 2009 )


----------



## joope

Hi gals, can I know where you gals go to (online) to place order? I'm from Singapore?


----------



## ctallau

I got my gale from www.lanecrawford.com - its a hong kong based luxury retail store.
I've also ordered a ferragamo from www.luisaviaroma.com - this is based in europe

- both sites are VERY VERY speedy with order, i got my stuff within 3 days! and all nicely wrapped. (free shipping too!) 

Give them a try


----------



## biribiri

GemsBerry said:


> Small family together



love your small gales *GemsBerry*! the green tri-colored version is just astoundingly lovely!!!

just ordered a medium gale in black goatskin and i will be done....and move onto small gales


----------



## zazabella

GemsBerry said:


> Another beautiful small Gale! love its smooshiness
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing, Biribiri.


 

thank you love to


----------



## sgo212

Is the nightingale dated? Will it ever be dated?- Im looking to purchase either this bag or a celine in that I wasn too fond of the antigona.


----------



## Prada143

sgo212 said:


> Is the nightingale dated? Will it ever be dated?- Im looking to purchase either this bag or a celine in that I wasn too fond of the antigona.



The Nightingale has been around for quite a while and its getting more and more popular! The colors, the leather and especially their limited editions are great! 

About the Antigona, never say never. I wasn't fond of the Pandora (to the point of swearing not to buy 1), but now I have 2! I love it for its versatility, tough leather and low-key style. 

Good luck on your decision! Either bag is a great buy that would stay in fashion and serve you well for years and years.


----------



## sgo212

Prada143 said:


> The Nightingale has been around for quite a while and its getting more and more popular! The colors, the leather and especially their limited editions are great!
> 
> About the Antigona, never say never. I wasn't fond of the Pandora (to the point of swearing not to buy 1), but now I have 2! I love it for its versatility, tough leather and low-key style.
> 
> Good luck on your decision! Either bag is a great buy that would stay in fashion and serve you well for years and years.


Thats good to hear about the Nightingale, for my lifestyle and age I feel as though it suits me best. I may sometime down the road fall in love with the antigona but for right now its a little too structured for my taste... but we'll see as you said! - thanks for the reply!


----------



## sushiflowercake

Small Nightingale in Aubergine from ******!


----------



## GemsBerry

sushiflowercake said:


> Small Nightingale in Aubergine from ******!


 
Simply gorgeous!


----------



## zazabella




----------



## Picard

My new and lovely Nightingale medium in lamb black leather. I bought it in Net a Porter. 
I am totaly in love. Is very very veeeeryy light and soft. Nice black leather, with the perfect shine. Very high quality!! &#128525;


----------



## Eskay

DisCo said:


> ^^You're welcome!
> 
> Here are modelling pics of my Nightingale




What a gorgeous bag!! Love love love.


----------



## leloom

Eskay said:


> What a gorgeous bag!! Love love love.



Lucky you!
It looks fab on you, enjoy!!


----------



## cookiecutter

Oh my G! This is my chocolate dream come true! Introducing my very first Gbag - Miss Medium Goatskin Nightingale in Cigare.


----------



## Necromancer

^ And she's a beauty too. Congratulations.


----------



## cookiecutter

Necromancer said:


> ^ And she's a beauty too. Congratulations.



Thanks! 

The color is actually more milk chocolate irl but I just cannot seem to capture it no matter how much I try. Oh well.....I love love love her!


----------



## 4purse

cookiecutter said:


> Oh my G! This is my chocolate dream come true! Introducing my very first Gbag - Miss Medium Goatskin Nightingale in Cigare.




Beautiful bag, love that color!!!!


----------



## cookiecutter

Thank you 4purse!


----------



## Picard

Beautifull in that color!!


----------



## yc70

My only red handbag, never thought I'd love a red handbag as much as I love this one 
Purchased in 2012 at Taiwan International Airport for $1300 to $1400 (forgot the price tag & conversion rate). I originally wanted a medium, but this size is just right for my height at 5"2. This baby is amazingly spacious & fits everything I need.

Beautiful handbags everyone! Make me want to get all the other different colours too!


----------



## yc70

sushiflowercake said:


> Small Nightingale in Aubergine from ******!


G-or-g-e-o-u-s-! 
I am green with envy now :greengrin:


----------



## Loveshopz7

Hi guys, planning to buy my first nightingale, but not sure of the leather, found some calfskin on sale but im gearing toward goatskin, i think its more durable and i like the silver hardware not the embossed logo..pls help me decide.


----------



## catherinkadink

Picard said:


> My new and lovely Nightingale medium in lamb black leather. I bought it in Net a Porter.
> I am totaly in love. Is very very veeeeryy light and soft. Nice black leather, with the perfect shine. Very high quality!! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2407653
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407654
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407655


it's absolutely stunning! how much did you get it for?


----------



## catherinkadink

cookiecutter said:


> Oh my G! This is my chocolate dream come true! Introducing my very first Gbag - Miss Medium Goatskin Nightingale in Cigare.


love it! how does it fare in terms of weight during use?


----------



## cookiecutter

catherinkadink said:


> love it! how does it fare in terms of weight during use?



Although I am quite used to the light weight of my Bal RH Part Time, I don't feel that the goatskin med gale is heavy at all. And I do put a lot of stuff in my bags.


----------



## blakeblonde




----------



## politicalstyle

Love it!


----------



## seba

Hi everyone,
Just curious why are some of the Gale have hardware symbols and some just embossed? Enlighten me, please . TIA!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

seba said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just curious why are some of the Gale have hardware symbols and some just embossed? Enlighten me, please . TIA!


Hello and welcome!!

The ones with hardware are made of goatskin, while the embossed ones are made of lambskin. I hope I'm correct!


----------



## mungoo33

Hi Ladies, does anyone know if the small size.gale still exist. I've only seen micro, mediums and large sizes. Would love to stop by the dept stores as well. Thanks!


----------



## CM SF

My first Givenchy! Set out on Saturday morning with the BF to get the Antigona but realized that this was MUCH more my style!!! Gorgeous navy blue. I love it!


----------



## Ellyria

Love the red and navy blue colours!  Congratulations on your new bag CM


----------



## yinps95

CM SF said:


> My first Givenchy! Set out on Saturday morning with the BF to get the Antigona but realized that this was MUCH more my style!!! Gorgeous navy blue. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2462719
> View attachment 2462720


Love this so much!


----------



## yinps95

CM SF said:


> My first Givenchy! Set out on Saturday morning with the BF to get the Antigona but realized that this was MUCH more my style!!! Gorgeous navy blue. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2462719
> View attachment 2462720


what's the size ? medium or small?


----------



## Dils

Medium in Red Goatskin, with Silver Givenchy Logo...


----------



## CM SF

yinps95 said:


> what's the size ? medium or small?




Thanks!!!! It is the medium.


----------



## GemsBerry

mungoo33 said:


> Hi Ladies, does anyone know if the small size.gale still exist. I've only seen micro, mediums and large sizes. Would love to stop by the dept stores as well. Thanks!


 
They are still availabe. Here's one Black in goat http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY80&d=Womens


----------



## mungoo33

Thanks GemsBerry! I also found this size on Forward and was waiting for the bag to come when I saw your message. I am now enjoying it. Thank you! FYI, this is the small size in Black, Goat leather or "Sugar"


----------



## Shoegal30

mungoo33 said:


> Hi Ladies, does anyone know if the small size.gale still exist. I've only seen micro, mediums and large sizes. Would love to stop by the dept stores as well. Thanks!


When I was in NY and at the Barney's on Madison, I saw the small sizes in the store.


----------



## mungoo33

Hi Shoegal30, thanks! I got one from Forward online and loving it right now. The Goat leather is very nice and seems scratch resistant. I can't wait to invest in another color when I can afford it .


----------



## stmary

Sharing my gale..i got it last year. I believe it's the small size


----------



## CM SF

stmary said:


> Sharing my gale..i got it last year. I believe it's the small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522641




So cute! I have never seen that color, it's perfect for spring!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

I have decided, I am getting a gale for my bday! I don't know what color to get yet but knowing me I always fall in love with black but still I'd like to be open minded on considering of getting a different color perhaps in red or green  wish me luck


----------



## biribiri

Medium Nightingale in Black Goatskin
	

		
			
		

		
	




It can fit so much that Im often guilty of dumping everything inside...here's a little look at how much it can fit with some room to spare. 




4 pouches (ahem), keys, card holder, umbrella, water bottle, cardigan, A4 folder and some random pharmacy buys.


----------



## thelilestkat

biribiri said:


> Medium Nightingale in Black Goatskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524629
> 
> 
> It can fit so much that Im often guilty of dumping everything inside...here's a little look at how much it can fit with some room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 2524630
> 
> 
> 4 pouches (ahem), keys, card holder, umbrella, water bottle, cardigan, A4 folder and some random pharmacy buys.



Beautiful!! I hope to get the same one!


----------



## Shopaholicmania

stmary said:


> Sharing my gale..i got it last year. I believe it's the small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522641


 


biribiri said:


> Medium Nightingale in Black Goatskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524629
> 
> 
> It can fit so much that Im often guilty of dumping everything inside...here's a little look at how much it can fit with some room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 2524630
> 
> 
> 4 pouches (ahem), keys, card holder, umbrella, water bottle, cardigan, A4 folder and some random pharmacy buys.


 
Dear lovely ladies, congrats on the gorgeous addition.

Able to show how the bag slouches when shoulder carried? 
And is the bag heavy even when empty?
Im torn between nightingale or another Bal bag to get next.

Im looking for a small one instead as im afraid of overstuffing if i knew my bag has lotsa xtra space


----------



## shinegal

Shopaholicmania said:


> Dear lovely ladies, congrats on the gorgeous addition.
> 
> Able to show how the bag slouches when shoulder carried?
> And is the bag heavy even when empty?
> Im torn between nightingale or another Bal bag to get next.
> 
> Im looking for a small one instead as im afraid of overstuffing if i knew my bag has lotsa xtra space




Found this in my earlier post. It is not quite a heavy bag. Mine's a small gale


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Wow.... 

Ur pic really helps alot thanks so much
Is yours the morrocan blue?  Really lovely


----------



## scaubin

stmary said:


> Sharing my gale..i got it last year. I believe it's the small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522641


The color is soooo pretty!


----------



## stmary

scaubin said:


> The color is soooo pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## shinegal

Shopaholicmania said:


> Wow....
> 
> Ur pic really helps alot thanks so much
> Is yours the morrocan blue?  Really lovely




Hi yes, it is


----------



## CM SF




----------



## shoppingpal

Just got her today....presenting my small black gale in goat skin!


----------



## Picard

I love it! And the blue too!!


----------



## Char8490

Hi, there, 
Im sorry to bother you, but I'm new to TPF. Im not sure if this is the right thread to ask you on.But I see you have four Nightingale bags, and I was wondering what the stamp number means on the back of the tag. 

Thank you


----------



## calrais

Hi,

would anyone here be able to advise if small gale can fit A4 size folders?

TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

Char8490 said:


> Hi, there,
> Im sorry to bother you, but I'm new to TPF. Im not sure if this is the right thread to ask you on.But I see you have four Nightingale bags, and I was wondering what the stamp number means on the back of the tag.
> 
> Thank you




Let's just say you don't need to expect each bag to have an individual number.
If you are considering a bag, pls be sure to get it authenticated prior to purchase.
HTH.


----------



## shoppingpal

Hi, definitely not A4 size folders. HTH!

&#128522;


calrais said:


> Hi,
> 
> would anyone here be able to advise if small gale can fit A4 size folders?
> 
> TIA


----------



## calrais

shoppingpal said:


> Hi, definitely not A4 size folders. HTH!
> 
> &#128522;



Thanks shoppingpal! That would mean getting a medium gale then!


----------



## catherinkadink

biribiri, your bag is so lovely!


----------



## gis08

My first Givenchy! A Preloved Small Nightingale in Moroccan blue &#128513;


----------



## hrhsunshine

gis08 said:


> My first Givenchy! A Preloved Small Nightingale in Moroccan blue &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563088




Beautiful!!!!  Bag twins! (sort of...I have the medium) YEA!!!  You will definitely get lots of use from MB.  I get comps on mine all the time and u will probably as well.  Such a pretty shade. Enjoy!


----------



## gis08

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful!!!!  Bag twins! (sort of...I have the medium) YEA!!!  You will definitely get lots of use from MB.  I get comps on mine all the time and u will probably as well.  Such a pretty shade. Enjoy!




Thank so much hrhsunshine! I really do love the colour! The handles are crackly abit (maybe due to use beforehand), but the leather is amazing. Cant wait to use it, literally just got it today hehe &#128536;


----------



## shoppingpal

gis08 said:


> My first Givenchy! A Preloved Small Nightingale in Moroccan blue &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563088


Beautiful shade of blue! Congrats!


----------



## Shopaholicmania

gis08 said:


> My first Givenchy! A Preloved Small Nightingale in Moroccan blue &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563088


 
Lovely!!  Congrats...

Im still contemplating which colour to get....black or blue?

Anyone can shed some lights regarding the different blues for Nightingale?
Is the MB same as Royal Blue?  Im planning to get one online but the colours i saw on the website are making me confused. Based on my 'studies', MB should be brighter blue?


----------



## rng422

Modeling pics of my gorgeous brown Givenchy Nightingale in medium! More pics available on my blog, Palm and Peachtree (URL in signature below)! I love this bag and the leather only gets nicer with use... Also love the shoulder strap and gold hardware! Highly recommend


----------



## cookiecutter

rng422 said:


> Modeling pics of my gorgeous brown Givenchy Nightingale in medium! More pics available on my blog, Palm and Peachtree (URL in signature below)! I love this bag and the leather only gets nicer with use... Also love the shoulder strap and gold hardware! Highly recommend



Gorgeous! The rich brown paired with the gold hardward is drool-worthy!


----------



## gis08

shoppingpal said:


> Beautiful shade of blue! Congrats!




Thank you shoppinggal!


----------



## gis08

Shopaholicmania said:


> Lovely!!  Congrats...
> 
> Im still contemplating which colour to get....black or blue?
> 
> Anyone can shed some lights regarding the different blues for Nightingale?
> Is the MB same as Royal Blue?  Im planning to get one online but the colours i saw on the website are making me confused. Based on my 'studies', MB should be brighter blue?




Thank you shopaholicmania! I was confused by the blues as well. I saw one blue from ******, but it looked more like electic blue. I prefer the MB because it looks softer or i guess powdery. Here is a better pic of the bag which was sent by the seller to me.




I think this photo shows the true colour in real life. I took a picture without sunlight, it looks darker. And black would be a great choice too! Hope this helps


----------



## mungoo33

gis08 said:


> Thank you shopaholicmania! I was confused by the blues as well. I saw one blue from ******, but it looked more like electic blue. I prefer the MB because it looks softer or i guess powdery. Here is a better pic of the bag which was sent by the seller to me.
> 
> View attachment 2565788
> 
> 
> I think this photo shows the true colour in real life. I took a picture without sunlight, it looks darker. And black would be a great choice too! Hope this helps


Wow, the color is fabulous. Great choice!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rng422 said:


> Modeling pics of my gorgeous brown Givenchy Nightingale in medium! More pics available on my blog, Palm and Peachtree (URL in signature below)! I love this bag and the leather only gets nicer with use... Also love the shoulder strap and gold hardware! Highly recommend




A beautiful shade of brown...like milk chocolate.  Absolutely will get yummier with age. Enjoy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:

I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:


----------



## Ellyria

I actually gasped at how beautiful your nightingale is!  It is so gorgeous, you are so lucky  Tell your husband you have to protect the bag with maintenance products so he'll let you take it out again 

Early happy 40th birthday!!


----------



## cookiecutter

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:



What a stunning beauty!!! Congrats on having her.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ellyria said:


> I actually gasped at how beautiful your nightingale is!  It is so gorgeous, you are so lucky  Tell your husband you have to protect the bag with maintenance products so he'll let you take it out again
> 
> Early happy 40th birthday!!



Thank you!  I literally get giddy knowing it's here in the house somewhere....it's just so pretty!



cookiecutter said:


> What a stunning beauty!!! Congrats on having her.


Thank you!  I feel like the color is seasonless, so am hoping I get lots of use with her...as soon as hubby hands it over LOL


----------



## calrais

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:



Its really pretty and unique! Happy 40th birthday in advance.. Looking to more shots of the beauty!


----------



## shoppingpal

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:


Happy 40th birthday in advance and congrats on this beauty!!! My husband would not have stood a chance and I would've said stand back, stand down and order me another beautiful bag! Lol! :giggles::giggles::giggles:I'm pretty sure it will make its way out of the dust bag soon! Enjoy!


----------



## Needanotherbag

calrais said:


> Its really pretty and unique! Happy 40th birthday in advance.. Looking to more shots of the beauty!



Thanks!  You can bet in 8 weeks I'll be wearing this bag and taking many new pics!



shoppingpal said:


> Happy 40th birthday in advance and congrats on this beauty!!! My husband would not have stood a chance and I would've said stand back, stand down and order me another beautiful bag! Lol! :giggles::giggles::giggles:I'm pretty sure it will make its way out of the dust bag soon! Enjoy!



Thank you!  LOL...I know where he's hidden it, I may have to take it out for fun every now and then


----------



## nrr_md

My black goatskin nightingale ( as posted in Instagram )


----------



## Loveshopz7

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:


Happy birthday!...where did ur dh purchased it?if u dont mind me asking...am saving up for my very first nightingale and looking for great styles...think its gonna be my first and last, also its a push baby present for myself  thanks!


----------



## Picard

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:



 Is to die for!!!


----------



## cookiecutter

Posted this in the other givenchy thread as well. Thought I might also include the pictures in this thread for reference purposes.  

This is a medium goatskin gale in cigare.


----------



## stacylovesbags

Hi ladies! I'm new to Givenchy and this thread seems to be the most active one. I'm planning to purchase my first Gale in a couple on months. Does anyone here know how much a Medium Nightingale lambskin is in Hong Kong? TIA!


----------



## cookiecutter

Hi ladies. I was just pampering my 2 babies with leather conditioner and thought I would post some comparison pictures for anyone who might be interested.

Small (black goatskin) and medium (cigare goatskin) side by side.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cookiecutter said:


> Hi ladies. I was just pampering my 2 babies with leather conditioner and thought I would post some comparison pictures for anyone who might be interested.
> 
> Small (black goatskin) and medium (cigare goatskin) side by side.



Beautiful duo! Thank you for the comparison shots.


----------



## marcheej

gis08 said:


> My first Givenchy! A Preloved Small Nightingale in Moroccan blue &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563088



hi *gis08* I am in love with the moroccan blue as well and am seriously contemplating getting it. 

May I know your height? I dont know if small is a right size for me. And if you dont mind, a modelling pic as well


----------



## marcheej

stmary said:


> Sharing my gale..i got it last year. I believe it's the small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522641



hi *stmary* may I know the color of your small gale?


----------



## erikrapper

Here is my baby 







​


----------



## stmary

marcheej said:


> hi *stmary* may I know the color of your small gale?



Hi marcheej, 
I believe it's elephant grey.


----------



## stmary

CM SF said:


> So cute! I have never seen that color, it's perfect for spring!



thank you!


----------



## batgirl416

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:



This is absolutely stunning!!! How fortunate you are to have such a Hubby --- generous and blessed with exquisite taste!


----------



## batgirl416

CM SF said:


> View attachment 2532956



Hi CM SF --- I love your Nightingale collection, especially the blue one on the right.  Would you mind giving the exact specs --- type of leather, colour and type of hardware?  How would you describe the blue shade?  

I'm looking to get my first ever Givenchy piece --- preference is a Givenchy Nightingale.  I'm trying to unearth the difference between Moroccan Blue and the blue of your bag.  Hope you can help.


----------



## marcheej

stmary said:


> Hi marcheej,
> I believe it's elephant grey.



ok =) i could've sworn it was a shade of blue, along the shades of cornflower. Guess I was wrong


----------



## hrhsunshine

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:



That is so cute! What a wonderful hubby!  I hope the 2 months fly by for you.



nrr_md said:


> My black goatskin nightingale ( as posted in Instagram )
> 
> View attachment 2572680



Beautiful classic combo. Super chic!



erikrapper said:


> Here is my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Love how you went for the daring bold design.  Love it on you!


----------



## Needanotherbag

hrhsunshine said:


> That is so cute! What a wonderful hubby!  I hope the 2 months fly by for you.



Thank you!  It's killing me to know its here, and yet I cant fill it up with my stuff and carry it!  6 more weeks....


----------



## eiiv

That navy blue woven nightingale!! So beautiful~~~~~ You are so lucky to have this! 2 months cannot come fast enough. XD Happy Early Birthday to you~~



Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:


----------



## Dils




----------



## Ellyria

Dils said:


> View attachment 2592944



What a gorgeous red!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dils said:


> View attachment 2592944



Stunning HOT red!


----------



## roxanana

Dils said:


> View attachment 2592944


that is just beautiful!!!


----------



## nrr_md

Nightingale small in calf skin 
Does anyone know what particular brown color is this? Thanks in advance


----------



## DisneyPrincess

Kajleen said:


> Small Nightingale


love the whole look!


----------



## DisneyPrincess

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:


ahhh I love this!! I am new to Givenchy as Bottega has always had my heart.  This is the best of both! Thanks for sharing


----------



## melvel

Needanotherbag said:


> This came this morning...hubby purchased it for my 40th bday...unfortunately thats 2 months away and he made me put it back in it's dustbag and hand it over  :giggles:
> 
> I managed to snap a pic before it was confiscated...my very first Givenchy, in Medium Woven Lambskin, not sure of color name but its a navy blue:



OMG I need this bag in my life. Missed out on the weaved pandora, I can't miss out on this!

May I ask where he got it?


----------



## mitch bag

nrr_md said:


> Nightingale small in calf skin
> Does anyone know what particular brown color is this? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2613936


She is such a beauty!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

nrr_md said:


> Nightingale small in calf skin
> Does anyone know what particular brown color is this? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2613936



Beautiful little bag. Don't know what the color would be though.


----------



## nrr_md

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful little bag. Don't know what the color would be though.



Thank you hrhsunshine


----------



## Needanotherbag

melvel said:


> OMG I need this bag in my life. Missed out on the weaved pandora, I can't miss out on this!
> 
> May I ask where he got it?



It was BNWT on Fashionphile.  

3 1/2 more weeks until I get to take her out!!


----------



## NikkNak728

Anyone have a micro? I was considering it and wanted to know thoughts. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Loveshopz7

Finally got a hold of a tangerine nightingale before price increase ...


----------



## Ellyria

Loveshopz7 said:


> Finally got a hold of a tangerine nightingale before price increase ...


Wow, that orange is beautiful! Great catch!!


----------



## Loveshopz7

Ellyria said:


> Wow, that orange is beautiful! Great catch!!


Thank you Ellyria...


----------



## pinkbikini88

I dont how how to upload a photo
But I just got my first givenchy bag
a medium two tone black nightingale

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=105128589 

so happyy


----------



## PurseACold

Loveshopz7 said:


> Finally got a hold of a tangerine nightingale before price increase ...


So pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## roxanana

My new coworker - i hunted this style down badly! 

Total love


----------



## Ellyria

pinkbikini88 said:


> I dont how how to upload a photo
> But I just got my first givenchy bag
> a medium two tone black nightingale
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=105128589
> 
> so happyy



Omg congrats! Love the beautiful leather 



roxanana said:


> My new coworker - i hunted this style down badly!
> 
> Total love



Now that's one co-worker you'll always be happy to see  Love the geometric bags!


----------



## Catsandbags

Here is my first and I love her! Completely a Givenchy convert.


----------



## pinkbikini88

Ellyria said:


> Omg congrats! Love the beautiful leather
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's one co-worker you'll always be happy to see  Love the geometric bags!


*thank u

**I was bummed cuz I found out the brown goatskin I had been eyeing was gone
The SG convinced me to get this one 
I am not much of a black bag person anymore, I used to be
I'm glad I bought this bag plus it was on sale 30% discount *


----------



## pinkbikini88

Catsandbags said:


> View attachment 2633853
> 
> Here is my first and I love her! Completely a Givenchy convert.


Is that a two tone?


----------



## Catsandbags

pinkbikini88 said:


> Is that a two tone?



black goatskin small


----------



## pinkbikini88

Catsandbags said:


> black goatskin small


*I wanted a small unfortunately they didnt have it*


----------



## Catsandbags

pinkbikini88 said:


> *I wanted a small unfortunately they didnt have it*



 I wanted a medium haha. The small is actually a good size. Maybe you can get one soon?


----------



## pinkbikini88

Catsandbags said:


> I wanted a medium haha. The small is actually a good size. Maybe you can get one soon?


*maybe... preferably a brown one*


----------



## pinkbikini88

cookiecutter said:


> Posted this in the other givenchy thread as well. Thought I might also include the pictures in this thread for reference purposes.
> 
> This is a medium goatskin gale in cigare.


*so very beautiful!!!*


----------



## Catsandbags

pinkbikini88 said:


> *maybe... preferably a brown one*



I saw a two tone brown one on the lindelapalais website today I think it was $1400


----------



## pinkbikini88

Catsandbags said:


> I saw a two tone brown one on the lindelapalais website today I think it was $1400


is that a small nightingale?


----------



## Catsandbags

pinkbikini88 said:


> is that a small nightingale?



I think so


----------



## hrhsunshine

Loveshopz7 said:


> Finally got a hold of a tangerine nightingale before price increase ...



Such a fun spring summer color! Glad u got her before the price hike. Enjoy!



roxanana said:


> My new coworker - i hunted this style down badly!
> 
> Total love



So worth the effort right? Gotta love a good hunt. Fantastic statement piece. Enjoy!



Catsandbags said:


> View attachment 2633853
> 
> Here is my first and I love her! Completely a Givenchy convert.



The addiction has kicked in, eh? Congrats on ur first...of many!


----------



## Catsandbags

hrhsunshine said:


> Such a fun spring summer color! Glad u got her before the price hike. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> So worth the effort right? Gotta love a good hunt. Fantastic statement piece. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> The addiction has kicked in, eh? Congrats on ur first...of many!



You may be right..... I'm loving the blue shade.


----------



## alimacbon

cookiecutter said:


> Posted this in the other givenchy thread as well. Thought I might also include the pictures in this thread for reference purposes.
> 
> This is a medium goatskin gale in cigare.


Your bag is beautiful! May i know if it's heavy?


----------



## cookiecutter

alimacbon said:


> Your bag is beautiful! May i know if it's heavy?



Thank you. 

I don't find it heavy at all, and that is coming from someone who has been using her Balenciaga RH Part Time alot ( and the PT is really light).

I think the design of the shoulder strap is brilliant because it sits very well on the shoulder and I don't feel the weight pressing down at all eventhough I usually carry alot of stuff in my medium gale. HTH


----------



## NikkNak728

My new beautiful micro!!


----------



## Gvamty

NikkNak728 said:


> My new beautiful micro!!
> 
> View attachment 2642514



Very nice! Love! I ordered the green pandora, eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## Virginiamb

NikkNak728 said:


> My new beautiful micro!!
> 
> View attachment 2642514



Love the green do you find the micro big enough to carry a good bit!


----------



## Virginiamb

roxanana said:


> My new coworker - i hunted this style down badly!
> 
> Total love




Love this what color and size if you do not mind me asking!


----------



## hrhsunshine

NikkNak728 said:


> My new beautiful micro!!
> 
> View attachment 2642514



Super cute! Love it with the tshirt! Enjoy


----------



## roxanana

Virginiamb said:


> Love this what color and size if you do not mind me asking!



Hi! It is Black Medium Calfskin 3D Nightingale


----------



## mungoo33

eiiv said:


> Hello! I'm new here.  Just posted my first post at the Pandora thread. I would like to share my 2nd Givenchy bag here, hence the second post in this thread.
> 
> This bag was love at first sight, or maybe, deep attraction at first sight. Haha. The bag is a very dark color, but it is not black. There is also a slight sheen to it. It looked quite beautiful under the lights in the Givenchy store. A beautiful purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very dark, but can anybody see the purple stitching on the bag?


This grainy leather bag is gorgeous. Is this a medium size. Thanks.


----------



## NikkNak728

Virginiamb said:


> Love the green do you find the micro big enough to carry a good bit!




I sure do! I am able to for a full size continental Chloe wallet, pretty decently sized sunglasses case, a few compacts, lip gloss, keys, gum and my phone. This is pretty much what I take daily unless I need to being extras so it's actually turning out to be my perfect size!


----------



## eiiv

mungoo33 said:


> This grainy leather bag is gorgeous. Is this a medium size. Thanks.



Hi! Yes, it is a medium. But it feels like a large to me.


----------



## Catash

****** has black small in both lamb and goatskin! They are very tempting, but I ended up getting a brown one.



pinkbikini88 said:


> *I wanted a small unfortunately they didnt have it*


----------



## mungoo33

eiiv said:


> Hi! Yes, it is a medium. But it feels like a large to me.


Thanks for the info! I currently have a small size black goat Nightengale but just purchased a black grainy leather in Medium. The small size looks just right for my body frame but believe it or not, I fill the bag up easily with my wallet, key pouch, sunglasses, makeup and pack of tissue. I am not sure if the grainy leather comes in small size but I just got one on FORWARD..on sale. I hope it doesn't look too big!


----------



## mungoo33

mungoo33 said:


> Thanks for the info! I currently have a small size black goat Nightengale but just purchased a black grainy leather in Medium. The small size looks just right for my body frame but believe it or not, I fill the bag up easily with my wallet, key pouch, sunglasses, makeup and pack of tissue. I am not sure if the grainy leather comes in small size but I just got one on FORWARD..on sale. I hope it doesn't look too big!


I'll do a reveal when I receive the bag next week...happy shopping.


----------



## MAGJES

Sharing my two toned Nightingale.

It was on sale at Luisaviaroma.com plus I had a 10% code!

Love it!


----------



## mungoo33

MAGJES said:


> Sharing my two toned Nightingale.
> 
> It was on sale at Luisaviaroma.com plus I had a 10% code!
> 
> Love it!


Very nice! Im happy to see the sales too


----------



## pursemate

MAGJES said:


> Sharing my two toned Nightingale.
> 
> It was on sale at Luisaviaroma.com plus I had a 10% code!
> 
> Love it!



This is so pretty!!  I've been debating the two tone grey.  Enjoy!!


----------



## chochie26

Please help me decide which color to keep! 

Brown or the bicolor blue/black. sorry i dont know how to post pictures

thanks


----------



## mungoo33

eiiv said:


> Hi! Yes, it is a medium. But it feels like a large to me.


Hi Eiiv,
Do you find your grainy leather bag to be a bit heavy? I just received my new bag but when compared to the smaller size, the bag seems much heavier. I also hope the leather on the bag will soften up a bit as time goes by. Did yours soften up eventually? Yes,i  was surprised the medium looked like a large size bag when compared to to the smaller version.Thanks..


----------



## chochie26

Please help me which one to keep..


----------



## eiiv

mungoo33 said:


> Hi Eiiv,
> Do you find your grainy leather bag to be a bit heavy? I just received my new bag but when compared to the smaller size, the bag seems much heavier. I also hope the leather on the bag will soften up a bit as time goes by. Did yours soften up eventually? Yes,i  was surprised the medium looked like a large size bag when compared to to the smaller version.Thanks..


Hi Mungoo33, 

My aubergine nightingale is calf leather, for your info.   For me, I do find it heavy. I always carry it by the shoulder strap and  still find it heavy. Haha. BUT, I strongly believe that's because I  look like a stick and just lack strength! I'm sure if I have more  muscles, the medium shouldn't be a problem at all. 

I'm  currently not using my nightingale, but yeah, it did soften up (well,  it did become more slouchy). Only the handles didn't soften because I  hardly use it. And my shoulder strap looks kind of flat now since I  always carry it that way.

I personally think Givenchy bag sizes  are quite generous. Small is like medium, Medium is like large, and the  large is probably Godzilla-sized.


----------



## mungoo33

eiiv said:


> Hi Mungoo33,
> 
> My aubergine nightingale is calf leather, for your info.   For me, I do find it heavy. I always carry it by the shoulder strap and  still find it heavy. Haha. BUT, I strongly believe that's because I  look like a stick and just lack strength! I'm sure if I have more  muscles, the medium shouldn't be a problem at all.
> 
> I'm  currently not using my nightingale, but yeah, it did soften up (well,  it did become more slouchy). Only the handles didn't soften because I  hardly use it. And my shoulder strap looks kind of flat now since I  always carry it that way.
> 
> I personally think Givenchy bag sizes  are quite generous. Small is like medium, Medium is like large, and the  large is probably Godzilla-sized.


Hi Eiiv,
I think the small size would be perfect for you then. I am debating whether I should keep the medium bag but I do love the look of the grainy leather. I think during rainy days, it would be safe to use this bag! I have the sugar/goat leather small size bag and it is light and leather is supple. I cant seem to upload pics from my phone but can do so later. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

rng422 said:


> Modeling pics of my gorgeous brown Givenchy Nightingale in medium! More pics available on my blog, Palm and Peachtree (URL in signature below)! I love this bag and the leather only gets nicer with use... Also love the shoulder strap and gold hardware! Highly recommend


I love your bag. The bag looks good on you.  I love the color.  Beautiful!


----------



## mungoo33

pinkbikini88 said:


> *I wanted a small unfortunately they didnt have it*


Forward ellyse walker has small but not on sale. I got mine there...


----------



## alimacbon

nrr_md said:


> Nightingale small in calf skin
> Does anyone know what particular brown color is this? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2613936


Your bag is sooo beautiful.I'm from the Philippines too may i know where do you buy your Givenchy bags? Is it from resellers or at the greenbelt store which i heard are way overpriced than other Asian country like Hongkong and Singapore.


----------



## alimacbon

Such a classic beautiful bag.With all your stuff inside,may i know if it gets heavy?may i know how tall are you? I'm planning to get this bag hence the questions.Thanks very much in advance for the info.


----------



## alimacbon

Such a classic beautiful bag.With all your stuff inside,may i know if it gets heavy?may i know how tall are you? I'm planning to get this bag hence the questions.Thanks very much in advance for the info.


----------



## alimacbon

biribiri said:


> Medium Nightingale in Black Goatskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524629
> 
> 
> It can fit so much that Im often guilty of dumping everything inside...here's a little look at how much it can fit with some room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 2524630
> 
> 
> 4 pouches (ahem), keys, card holder, umbrella, water bottle, cardigan, A4 folder and some random pharmacy buys.


Such a classic beautiful bag.With all your stuff inside,may i know if it gets heavy?may i know how tall are you? I'm planning to get this bag hence the questions.Thanks very much in advance for the info.


----------



## alimacbon

I recently bought my first givenchy nightingale bag,may i know how eveyone here store their bags? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## mungoo33

These are my babies...got the one in the top picture (shearling style/2 tone) from Lane Crawford in Hong Kong. It was on sale for 30% off so I just couldn't resist! It only took them 2 days to ship to New York via DHL. That is some quick delivery service if you ask me. 

I had to return two of the medium size bags ( bottom pic and purchased at Elysse Walker for Forward )  as the beige was nice but just not resistant to stains and the grainy leather was just too heavy on the arm. I decided to get another small size instead as I have a petite frame and the medium appears to be a lot bigger in size. I was very pleased with the new bag since the leather is just so light and soft.
2667518[/ATTACH]


----------



## PurseACold

mungoo33 said:


> These are my babies...got the one in the top picture (shearling style/2 tone) from Lane Crawford in Hong Kong. It was on sale for 30% off so I just couldn't resist! It only took them 2 days to ship to New York via DHL. That is some quick delivery service if you ask me.
> 
> I had to return two of the medium size bags ( bottom pic and purchased at Elysse Walker for Forward )  as the beige was nice but just not resistant to stains and the grainy leather was just too heavy on the arm. I decided to get another small size instead as I have a petite frame and the medium appears to be a lot bigger in size. I was very pleased with the new bag since the leather is just so light and soft.
> 2667518[/ATTACH]


Good deal!  Lane Crawford has great sales and customer service.  Do you find it hard to wear the small size handles on your arm (instead of with the shoulder strap on the shoulder)?  Others sometimes note that and I'm wondering how widespread that is (compared to the medium, which seems to be easy to wear on the arm).


----------



## mungoo33

PurseACold said:


> Good deal!  Lane Crawford has great sales and customer service.  Do you find it hard to wear the small size handles on your arm (instead of with the shoulder strap on the shoulder)?  Others sometimes note that and I'm wondering how widespread that is (compared to the medium, which seems to be easy to wear on the arm).


Hi there,
For some reason, when I tried on the medium size bags, the handles were just as small. So, I didn't see such a big difference. I think depending on the material of the bag, the handles feel different. The handles on the 'sugar' or goat leather bag I have are very comfortable from the start.


----------



## hrhsunshine

alimacbon said:


> I recently bought my first givenchy nightingale bag,may i know how eveyone here store their bags? Thanks a lot in advance



Every bag I own is stuffed with tissue paper and rests inside her dustbag. They are stored either in my closet shelving or my dresser cabinet.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mungoo33 said:


> These are my babies...got the one in the top picture (shearling style/2 tone) from Lane Crawford in Hong Kong. It was on sale for 30% off so I just couldn't resist! It only took them 2 days to ship to New York via DHL. That is some quick delivery service if you ask me.
> 
> I had to return two of the medium size bags ( bottom pic and purchased at Elysse Walker for Forward )  as the beige was nice but just not resistant to stains and the grainy leather was just too heavy on the arm. I decided to get another small size instead as I have a petite frame and the medium appears to be a lot bigger in size. I was very pleased with the new bag since the leather is just so light and soft.
> 2667518[/ATTACH]



Lovely! Enjoy ur beauties!


----------



## mungoo33

hrhsunshine said:


> Lovely! Enjoy ur beauties!




Thank you!


----------



## PurseACold

mungoo33 said:


> Hi there,
> For some reason, when I tried on the medium size bags, the handles were just as small. So, I didn't see such a big difference. I think depending on the material of the bag, the handles feel different. The handles on the 'sugar' or goat leather bag I have are very comfortable from the start.


Thanks!  I guess, as with all of these bags, it's best to try out before buying


----------



## PinkPeonies

Finally got the last bag on my wishlist. Ever since I got rid of my large Nightingale, I've been regretting it. But the large was too large for my frame. I could've crawled in it and zipped up, it was that big.

The small is smaller than I anticipated. Have they changed the dimensions of the small in the past few years? I've also noticed that they've changed the metal part of the zipper pulls. It's more a V shape than the old U shaped ones. 

I'm happy I waited for this as this is ultimately my HG Nightingale, its the leather, colour, hardware and size (well it was either the small or meduim, whichever came first) that I was after. It's a bit of a chameleon colour, it goes from elephant grey to almost grey/lavender. I also love the blue slate gray edge kote contrast on it. Ok i'll stop now, pictures below =D

Thank you for looking!


----------



## alimacbon

Congrats on your new bag,such a beautiful color..may i share a photo of my black nightingale too


----------



## alimacbon

May i add this also
	

		
			
		

		
	



My Givenchy nightingale shopper tote in red


----------



## PinkPeonies

alimacbon said:


> Congrats on your new bag,such a beautiful color..may i share a photo of my black nightingale too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670741




Oooh love your new bag. What size is this?


----------



## GemsBerry

PinkPeonies said:


> Finally got the last bag on my wishlist. Ever since I got rid of my large Nightingale, I've been regretting it. But the large was too large for my frame. I could've crawled in it and zipped up, it was that big.
> 
> The small is smaller than I anticipated. Have they changed the dimensions of the small in the past few years? I've also noticed that they've changed the metal part of the zipper pulls. It's more a V shape than the old U shaped ones.
> 
> I'm happy I waited for this as this is ultimately my HG Nightingale, its the leather, colour, hardware and size (well it was either the small or meduim, whichever came first) that I was after. It's a bit of a chameleon colour, it goes from elephant grey to almost grey/lavender. I also love the blue slate gray edge kote contrast on it. Ok i'll stop now, pictures below =D
> 
> Thank you for looking!
> 
> View attachment 2670695
> 
> View attachment 2670696
> 
> View attachment 2670697
> 
> View attachment 2670698



What a beauty, congrats!!
what is the name of this colour?


----------



## alimacbon

PinkPeonies said:


> Oooh love your new bag. What size is this?


Thanks! It's the medium size


----------



## PinkPeonies

GemsBerry said:


> What a beauty, congrats!!
> 
> what is the name of this colour?




Thank you! I'm not sure of the colour name. I got it from HG Bags and it was just listed as "Grey".


----------



## GemsBerry

PinkPeonies said:


> Thank you! I'm not sure of the colour name. I got it from HG Bags and it was just listed as "Grey".



Thank you, I was looking at small grey Gale on HGBgas site, their picture didn't pay justice to this beautiful color.


----------



## PinkPeonies

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, I was looking at small grey Gale on HGBgas site, their picture didn't pay justice to this beautiful color.




No I have to say their pictures need to be a little better and more detailed. But I can overlook that with the great price they offer. Erica is really helpful though so I think she would supply more photos if asked. 

I just googled grey small nightingale and was able to gauge what the colour would be in person.


----------



## GemsBerry

PinkPeonies said:


> No I have to say their pictures need to be a little better and more detailed. But I can overlook that with the great price they offer. Erica is really helpful though so I think she would supply more photos if asked.
> I just googled grey small nightingale and was able to gauge what the colour would be in person.



I did too, it looks like it's Sugar colour


----------



## PinkPeonies

GemsBerry said:


> I did too, it looks like it's Sugar colour




I thought the term "Sugar" was for the graininess (is that a word?) of the goatskin leather? 

I may be wrong though.


----------



## PurseACold

Gorgeous! What a great color year round.


----------



## Catsandbags

PinkPeonies said:


> Finally got the last bag on my wishlist. Ever since I got rid of my large Nightingale, I've been regretting it. But the large was too large for my frame. I could've crawled in it and zipped up, it was that big.
> 
> The small is smaller than I anticipated. Have they changed the dimensions of the small in the past few years? I've also noticed that they've changed the metal part of the zipper pulls. It's more a V shape than the old U shaped ones.
> 
> I'm happy I waited for this as this is ultimately my HG Nightingale, its the leather, colour, hardware and size (well it was either the small or meduim, whichever came first) that I was after. It's a bit of a chameleon colour, it goes from elephant grey to almost grey/lavender. I also love the blue slate gray edge kote contrast on it. Ok i'll stop now, pictures below =D
> 
> Thank you for looking!
> 
> View attachment 2670695
> 
> View attachment 2670696
> 
> View attachment 2670697
> 
> View attachment 2670698




That color is beautiful. Lavender undertones are really feminine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PinkPeonies said:


> Finally got the last bag on my wishlist. Ever since I got rid of my large Nightingale, I've been regretting it. But the large was too large for my frame. I could've crawled in it and zipped up, it was that big.
> 
> The small is smaller than I anticipated. Have they changed the dimensions of the small in the past few years? I've also noticed that they've changed the metal part of the zipper pulls. It's more a V shape than the old U shaped ones.
> 
> I'm happy I waited for this as this is ultimately my HG Nightingale, its the leather, colour, hardware and size (well it was either the small or meduim, whichever came first) that I was after. It's a bit of a chameleon colour, it goes from elephant grey to almost grey/lavender. I also love the blue slate gray edge kote contrast on it. Ok i'll stop now, pictures below =D
> 
> Thank you for looking!
> 
> View attachment 2670695
> 
> View attachment 2670696
> 
> View attachment 2670697
> 
> View attachment 2670698



Beautiful! Congrats! Yes, this color is definitely a chameleon. Enjoy!


----------



## GemsBerry

PinkPeonies said:


> I thought the term "Sugar" was for the graininess (is that a word?) of the goatskin leather?
> 
> I may be wrong though.



Could be. usually goatskin is grainy and is referred to as goat leather, but I'm not sure, I'm gonna ask retailer.


----------



## HelenaHanbasket

alimacbon said:


> May i add this also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670746
> 
> My Givenchy nightingale shopper tote in red



Beautiful!


----------



## alimacbon

HelenaHanbasket said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you dear,it reall is..and it smells heavenly too


----------



## hrhsunshine

PinkPeonies said:


> I thought the term "Sugar" was for the graininess (is that a word?) of the goatskin leather?
> 
> I may be wrong though.





GemsBerry said:


> I did too, it looks like it's Sugar colour





GemsBerry said:


> Could be. usually goatskin is grainy and is referred to as goat leather, but I'm not sure, I'm gonna ask retailer.



"Sugar" is used for grained goatskin leather. Some retailers include that in the bag name or description while others do not.


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> "Sugar" is used for grained goatskin leather. Some retailers include that in the bag name or description while others do not.



thank you! probably my 4 goatskin Gales are not that grainy to be called "sugar"


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> thank you! probably my 4 goatskin Gales are not that grainy to be called "sugar"



Actually Gems, it is not a description of the graininess.  If you have goatskin leather, you have what they also call "sugar". Go figure...how on earth do you come up with "sugar" for goatskin?


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Actually Gems, it is not a description of the graininess.  If you have goatskin leather, you have what they also call "sugar". Go figure...how on earth do you come up with "sugar" for goatskin?



It's a mystery, but sugar sounds so tempting


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> It's a mystery, but sugar sounds so tempting



Lol! Yes it does. Oh so sweet and yummy, but so bad bad bad for u! So tempting...


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Lol! Yes it does. Oh so sweet and yummy, but so bad bad bad for u! So tempting...



So true! *checking ****** frantically*


----------



## uhhkate

mungoo33 said:


> I had to return two of the medium size bags ( bottom pic and purchased at Elysse Walker for Forward )  as the beige was nice but just not resistant to stains and the grainy leather was just too heavy on the arm. I decided to get another small size instead as I have a petite frame and the medium appears to be a lot bigger in size. I was very pleased with the new bag since the leather is just so light and soft.
> 2667518[/ATTACH]



That's the two tone old pink nightingale, right? I've been seriously lusting after that - can't resist anything in blush pink... but all 3 are making me drool


----------



## Jinsun

2009 version. Brand new. Traded my balenciaga raisin part time with my SIL for this nightingale. She had two brown nightingales diff version and my part time was never carried. Both brand new. It's like getting a free purse


----------



## mungoo33

uhhkate said:


> That's the two tone old pink nightingale, right? I've been seriously lusting after that - can't resist anything in blush pink... but all 3 are making me drool


Yes they describe it as pink but i found it more beige. The nightingale is a great bag ! I just checked and they still.have the two tone pink bag on elyse walker!!


----------



## MsTotes

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2700302
> 
> 
> 2009 version. Brand new. Traded my balenciaga raisin part time with my SIL for this nightingale. She had two brown nightingales diff version and my part time was never carried. Both brand new. It's like getting a free purse


I really love the brown!


----------



## uhhkate

mungoo33 said:


> Yes they describe it as pink but i found it more beige. The nightingale is a great bag ! I just checked and they still.have the two tone pink bag on elyse walker!!



I have been ogling it all morning on elyse walker! How did you find the leather (other than the lack of resistance to stains)? Do you think it'd scuff and scratch easily? I always thought I'd go for the goatskin because I like grainy, textured leathers. 

I might have to go for it.


----------



## mungoo33

uhhkate said:


> I have been ogling it all morning on elyse walker! How did you find the leather (other than the lack of resistance to stains)? Do you think it'd scuff and scratch easily? I always thought I'd go for the goatskin because I like grainy, textured leathers.
> 
> I might have to go for it.


I love the leather. The bag as i remember it was light and the shearling on the upper half was soft. I think you just have to be careful with the handles as overtime, you have to think about cleaning them. If it was in black, there would be less maintenance. I believe they only have one left so if you decide on it, better hurry. The price is good too. I eventually bought a smaller version from Lane Crawford in H.K!


----------



## uhhkate

mungoo33 said:


> I love the leather. The bag as i remember it was light and the shearling on the upper half was soft. I think you just have to be careful with the handles as overtime, you have to think about cleaning them. If it was in black, there would be less maintenance. I believe they only have one left so if you decide on it, better hurry. The price is good too. I eventually bought a smaller version from Lane Crawford in H.K!


How do you know they have just one left?

I must be some kinda crazy, cause I went for it :')


----------



## mungoo33

uhhkate said:


> How do you know they have just one left?
> 
> I must be some kinda crazy, cause I went for it :')


Im sure at this price they won't have too many!


----------



## mungoo33

uhhkate said:


> How do you know they have just one left?
> 
> I must be some kinda crazy, cause I went for it :')



I was just thinking about the pink/beige bag..the calf leather on the bottom half is very smooth. Even if you scratch it, you can use a moisturizer to buff it up so I don't think it should be an issue. Enjoy the bag when it comes. You always have 30 days to return it!


----------



## uhhkate

mungoo33 said:


> I was just thinking about the pink/beige bag..the calf leather on the bottom half is very smooth. Even if you scratch it, you can use a moisturizer to buff it up so I don't think it should be an issue. Enjoy the bag when it comes. You always have 30 days to return it!


Thanks! I'm very excited. I baby my bags so I'm sure I'll be up to the task. Thanks for your advice and tips on the leather, I wonder if this will be the start of a nightingale addiction.


----------



## wobertow

I love my aubergine nightingale to pieces!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Picard

Very nice! Is The small size? Or medium?


----------



## wobertow

Picard said:


> Very nice! Is The small size? Or medium?




It's the medium size. Thanks!!&#128536;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MsTotes

Here is a picture of my new Black Lambskin Nightingale with embossed logo in medium. I purchased it at Neiman's and had a hard time picking between another black lambskin embossed nightingale. They were both 2014 seasons, but there was a $300 price difference between the two. 

The one shown here has a rectangular bottom (vs. oval), is wider and more slouchy, features silver-gold tone hw (vs more of a yellow gold), has a bigger/chunkier zipper (which I found to be much smoother to zip), and the short handles have a smaller drop (i.e. it's a bit more snug around my forearm).  

I hope this info helps in case you are shopping for a particular black model gale!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2700302
> 
> 
> 2009 version. Brand new. Traded my balenciaga raisin part time with my SIL for this nightingale. She had two brown nightingales diff version and my part time was never carried. Both brand new. It's like getting a free purse



Love the combo! Like yummy milk chocolate!


----------



## hrhsunshine

wobertow said:


> I love my aubergine nightingale to pieces!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Super cute color!  Looks wonderful on you!



MsTotes said:


> Here is a picture of my new Black Lambskin Nightingale with embossed logo in medium. I purchased it at Neiman's and had a hard time picking between another black lambskin embossed nightingale. They were both 2014 seasons, but there was a $300 price difference between the two.
> 
> The one shown here has a rectangular bottom (vs. oval), is wider and more slouchy, features silver-gold tone hw (vs more of a yellow gold), has a bigger/chunkier zipper (which I found to be much smoother to zip), and the short handles have a smaller drop (i.e. it's a bit more snug around my forearm).
> 
> I hope this info helps in case you are shopping for a particular black model gale!



Congrats on your beauties! Thank u for sharing that info on the newer shaped bottom. I hope i see one IRL.


----------



## wobertow

Thanks!!&#128536;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jackosabel

Just bought my first nightingale.. I'm so happy!


----------



## wobertow

jackosabel said:


> View attachment 2714432
> 
> Just bought my first nightingale.. I'm so happy!




It's gorgeous!!! Congrats!! I'm a givenchy newbie myself but i can't wait to get more!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PurseACold

jackosabel said:


> View attachment 2714432
> 
> Just bought my first nightingale.. I'm so happy!


Cool one.  I've never seen this version before.


----------



## MsTotes

jackosabel said:


> View attachment 2714432
> 
> Just bought my first nightingale.. I'm so happy!


What a beautiful colorway, congrats!!


----------



## Wudge

jackosabel said:


> View attachment 2714432
> 
> Just bought my first nightingale.. I'm so happy!



It's gorgeous! The leather looks delicious!


----------



## sparks1007

I really like that new square bottom shape. Makes it look a bit edgier and more modern. Nice.


----------



## BagaholicAnn29

mabelleiest said:


> hi can someone tell me if it is authentic nightingale? they are selling this for only P20,000 or about $400. the owner of the store told me that it is a factory overrun. it smelled real leather by the way  thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2027398
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027399
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027406


looks odd to me.. givenchy won't be selling any overruns. And the glue on the leather tag is screamingly fake.. please avoid that seller


----------



## mungoo33

BagaholicAnn29 said:


> looks odd to me.. givenchy won't be selling any overruns. And the glue on the leather tag is screamingly fake.. please avoid that seller


Definitely fake. I saw the pic with the "made in china" tag. Givenchy bags are made in Italy!


----------



## wobertow

aeshia said:


> Here's my Medium Nightingale in Aubergine Lambskin&#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2203876




We're bag twins!!! I just got mine a month ago. How is yours holding up? Is the lambskin hard to maintain? Tia!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lena186

jackosabel said:


> View attachment 2714432
> 
> Just bought my first nightingale.. I'm so happy!



Congrats! It's pretty


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## wobertow

My pale blue micro nightingale in goatskin leather&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bluedahlia

wobertow said:


> My pale blue micro nightingale in goatskin leather&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732757
> View attachment 2732758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Wow, What a gorgeous gale. Love the color, and it looks great on you. Congrats.


----------



## wobertow

bluedahlia said:


> Wow, What a gorgeous gale. Love the color, and it looks great on you. Congrats.




Thank you so much!&#128536;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shoppingpal

Congrats! Is this the one that you got from Coplon's? It's very pretty! And if I remember it right, it was like 75% OFF, right? &#128077;&#128521;



wobertow said:


> My pale blue micro nightingale in goatskin leather&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732757
> View attachment 2732758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## natot

Just purchased my first nightingale in IFC mall Hong Kong. The studded medium nightingale in black with calf leather.


----------



## natot

And this one is my old nightingale shopper's tote in tricolor (more like dark brown-light brown-beige combination)


----------



## Yijingchan

My first givenchy large nightingale


----------



## intheclouds

Experts, why are some of the givenchy tag inside the bag stitched onto the inner lining and only says "givenchy", while some are stitched only at the top and reads "givenchy made in Italy" with the serial number behind? Hopefully someone can clear this


----------



## BAgLYCK

helloooo everyone!

i just got myself a mini nightingale in blue.
i ordered it online and it looks blue in the images but now that ive received it, it is looking very very purple and im heartbroken!
somewhere deep in my heart im hoping it will go blue with age but i know realistically this isnt true  does anyone have a similar story, does your blue nightingale look purple?


----------



## melvel

First time I'm using my new Nightingale.  Not sure what the exact color name is though.

This is a medium in goatskin.  I never realized it was so heavy.  The color makes me so happy though.


----------



## PurseACold

melvel said:


> First time I'm using my new Nightingale.  Not sure what the exact color name is though.
> 
> This is a medium in goatskin.  I never realized it was so heavy.  The color makes me so happy though.


That's a beautiful green color - enjoy her! :greengrin:


----------



## GemsBerry

melvel said:


> First time I'm using my new Nightingale.  Not sure what the exact color name is though.
> 
> This is a medium in goatskin.  I never realized it was so heavy.  The color makes me so happy though.



Beautiful green!


----------



## amoree

wobertow said:


> My pale blue micro nightingale in goatskin leather&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732757
> View attachment 2732758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



I'm thinking of getting this size but interested to know what it fits!  Are you able to share what you carry in it?


----------



## missmoimoi

My Nightingale collection both med but it's funny how the carmine red one looks much bigger!  I am just itching to buy a med black at Holts right now but I should wait until next year.  Black will always be around although there are so many variations...


----------



## Straight-Laced

missmoimoi said:


> My Nightingale collection both med but it's funny how the carmine red one looks much bigger!  I am just itching to buy a med black at Holts right now but I should wait until next year.  Black will always be around although there are so many variations...



Love both.  The carmine is such an awesome red.


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> My Nightingale collection both med but it's funny how the carmine red one looks much bigger!  I am just itching to buy a med black at Holts right now but I should wait until next year.  Black will always be around although there are so many variations...



I have a black, but I still want another one.  The variations that G makes are so tempting.  I have the same zanzi green gale and it was my go to bag this Summer.


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> I have a black, but I still want another one.  The variations that G makes are so tempting.  I have the same zanzi green gale and it was my go to bag this Summer.



Does yours have the Givenchy logo hardware on top handles or "just" the embossed Givenchy logo?

The one I want right now doesn't have the hardware and has pale champagne hardware...sigh...it feels SO good to touch & to hold.  I want it NOW


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Does yours have the Givenchy logo hardware on top handles or "just" the embossed Givenchy logo?
> 
> The one I want right now doesn't have the hardware and has pale champagne hardware...sigh...it feels SO good to touch & to hold.  I want it NOW



It has the logo on the handle, and I love it to death because its not the basic style...so I rarely take it out.

The pale champagne hw sounds lovely. I used to be slightly biased against the non-logo gales, but the green one that we both have changed my mind. The leather is weighty, but bag isnt heavier. Its still soft and a nice contrast against the other ones with logo. The color is what drew me in. Hope you find the black one you want.


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> I have a black, but I still want another one.  The variations that G makes are so tempting.  I have the same zanzi green gale and it was my go to bag this Summer.



Oooh, I think I really, REALLY like your black one and I can see why you want another black!  I've been ogling the 4 black med versions at Barney's trying to see the particular differences - it would be so much easier in person!

These just appear sporadically at our local Holts.   The other one at Holts has giant silver studs which don't interest me.

The one I'm looking at locally is the least expensive of the 4 (1965 usd at Barneys) lamb with embossed logo + pale gold HW; next I like the opposite:  grained goat with silver logo HW and most expensive of the 4 (2340 usd at Barneys).  Boy!  Lots to look forward to.  Do you know which one you want for your 2nd black Gale?


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> Oooh, I think I really, REALLY like your black one and I can see why you want another black!  I've been ogling the 4 black med versions at Barney's trying to see the particular differences - it would be so much easier in person!
> 
> These just appear sporadically at our local Holts.   The other one at Holts has giant silver studs which don't interest me.
> 
> The one I'm looking at locally is the least expensive of the 4 (1965 usd at Barneys) lamb with embossed logo + pale gold HW; next I like the opposite:  grained goat with silver logo HW and most expensive of the 4 (2340 usd at Barneys).  Boy!  Lots to look forward to.  Do you know which one you want for your 2nd black Gale?



Least expensive too? All arrows pointing to buy, lol.  I don't know which black I want until I see it. Besides, I just recently got the obsedia tote in black, so my desire for black bag has been appeased,  for now. Btw, I noticed the new med gales have a redesigned strap that is less bulky/padded and more flat. This is why I think if you really love a current style like the black you have your eye on, you never know when designers will tweak something and change it to something you may not like as much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> My Nightingale collection both med but it's funny how the carmine red one looks much bigger!  I am just itching to buy a med black at Holts right now but I should wait until next year.  Black will always be around although there are so many variations...




Beautiful gales! You are definitely developing a stunning Gbag family.


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful gales! You are definitely developing a stunning Gbag family.





Thank you.  Well, I certainly love YOUR divine collection.  I've been meaning to do a Gbag Family group photo but I leave the odd bag in my office for convenience and rotate.  I have a med tricolor Pandora which I adore but oh man, if I could afford it, my Gbag collection would have exploded.  I fell in love with 3 tricolor Pandoras last year but could not buy them all.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Thank you.  Well, I certainly love YOUR divine collection.  I've been meaning to do a Gbag Family group photo but I leave the odd bag in my office for convenience and rotate.  I have a med tricolor Pandora which I adore but oh man, if I could afford it, my Gbag collection would have exploded.  I fell in love with 3 tricolor Pandoras last year but could not buy them all.



Thanks very much! I am with you. If money grew on trees...lol! I have been trying to be good and missed out on some amazing Gbags.


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks very much! I am with you. If money grew on trees...lol! I have been trying to be good and missed out on some amazing Gbags.





LOL - yes, I'm trying to be a reasonable person, non-OCD!  I let a classic divine black med Lucrezia with pale gold hw slip through my fingers.  It was mint and marked down at Holts for $16xx cad but oh well...


But I will not return the med carmine Nightingale that I found at winners - no way!  This one is mine


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> LOL - yes, I'm trying to be a reasonable person, non-OCD!  I let a classic divine black med Lucrezia with pale gold hw slip through my fingers.  It was mint and marked down at Holts for $16xx cad but oh well...
> 
> 
> But I will not return the med carmine Nightingale that I found at winners - no way!  This one is mine



Oh gosh no. Definitely never return Carmine. She is one if the best reds. Totally a keeper!


----------



## wobertow

amoree said:


> I'm thinking of getting this size but interested to know what it fits!  Are you able to share what you carry in it?




So sorry for the late reply...
I can fit a large wallet, iphone, car keys, sunnies, hand sanitizer,  lip balm, gum, protein bar. And it can still fit more if I wanted to add. With this amount of stuff in, it slouches nicely. I highly recommend this purse. I hope this helps...


----------



## clydekiwi

wobertow said:


> So sorry for the late reply...
> I can fit a large wallet, iphone, car keys, sunnies, hand sanitizer,  lip balm, gum, protein bar. And it can still fit more if I wanted to add. With this amount of stuff in, it slouches nicely. I highly recommend this purse. I hope this helps...




Hi where exactly does the bag slouch. I seen it crossbody but i didnt notice the slouch


----------



## mk78

melvel said:


> First time I'm using my new Nightingale.  Not sure what the exact color name is though.
> 
> This is a medium in goatskin.  I never realized it was so heavy.  The color makes me so happy though.


Oh god I know what you mean it reminds me of a lovely luscious crunchy granny smith apple only the colour is of course richer


----------



## Svrvh

Gorgeous bag!!! This is exactly what I want. The color, the texture, the size everything!!! You're lucky to get it on sale. Been torn to an antigona or gale tho... Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Svrvh

Gorgeous gale! congrats on your purchase. Didn't think of this color as an option until this post. Yayyy!


----------



## GemsBerry

Finally I was able to put my hands on small Gale in sugar goat skin in gray. And one more Gale is on the way


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> Finally I was able to put my hands on small Gale in sugar goat skin in gray. And one more Gale is on the way



Congratulations! So happy for you! That indeed is a tough find. She is beautiful! Enjoy her


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Congratulations! So happy for you! That indeed is a tough find. She is beautiful! Enjoy her



Thank you, *Hrhsunshine*! back then we had a huge discussion on what is Sugar leather, now I understand it's more grained


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> Finally I was able to put my hands on small Gale in sugar goat skin in gray. And one more Gale is on the way



Ethereal shade of gray. Makes the more casual gale more elegant than ever.


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> Ethereal shade of gray. Makes the more casual gale more elegant than ever.



Thank you *Randr21*. I took her out today, cooler shade of gray seems to work for Winter


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you *Randr21*. I took her out today, cooler shade of gray seems to work for Winter



I bet it works just as well in Summer.  Is it the pearl grey by chance?


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> I bet it works just as well in Summer.  Is it the pearl grey by chance?



the colour is just called "Gray" and it's cool lavender-gray with blue edge kote.


----------



## randr21

Mooshy goodness


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> Mooshy goodness



It is such a rare beauty, love rings harware! I may buy this bag in sand, I'm eyeing a pre-loved one.


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> It is such a rare beauty, love rings harware! I may buy this bag in sand, I'm eyeing a pre-loved one.



I cant say enough good things about the ringed collection. I loved it so much I have the gale & ant in this style. It kind of reminds me of valentino rockstuds, edgy and feminine in one package.


----------



## gazoo

Does anyone have both goat and lamb in the same size to comment on the weight difference?  Which is lighter?


----------



## GemsBerry

gazoo said:


> Does anyone have both goat and lamb in the same size to comment on the weight difference?  Which is lighter?



I have both small Gales. Goat is lighter, size is the same but handles are a bit longer in lamb (maybe it's because leather is smooshier)


----------



## bussbuss

GemsBerry said:


> I have both small Gales. Goat is lighter, size is the same but handles are a bit longer in lamb (maybe it's because leather is smooshier)


Which do you prefer....??? Seems like goat is harder to come by...


----------



## GemsBerry

bussbuss said:


> Which do you prefer....??? Seems like goat is harder to come by...



I personally prefer goat, it's bulletproof. I wore my Gales on trips in any weather and they are like new (even light colors). While lamb is more delicate, prone to color fading due to rubbing and sun exposure. But lamb is smooshier I'd say if you are looking for a "night out" bag lamb is great, but if you need an everyday "working horse" bag go for goat.

I snapped picture of my Gales together (from the top clockwise - small sugar gray in goat, small beige in goat, med greige in goat, small purple in lamb, small aubergine in goat and small color-block in goat). 
And picture of goat and lamb together.


----------



## bussbuss

GemsBerry said:


> I personally prefer goat, it's bulletproof. I wore my Gales on trips in any weather and they are like new (even light colors). While lamb is more delicate, prone to color fading due to rubbing and sun exposure. But lamb is smooshier I'd say if you are looking for a "night out" bag lamb is great, but if you need an everyday "working horse" bag go for goat.
> 
> I snapped picture of my Gales together (from the top clockwise - small sugar gray in goat, small beige in goat, med greige in goat, small purple in lamb, small aubergine in goat and small color-block in goat).
> And picture of goat and lamb together.



wow beautiful collection. I am definitely looking for a work horse as i do not baby my bags.... it just seems like the goat is harder to find but i'll hold out till i find one in a nice shade of red...

Thank you for taking the time to put this up


----------



## gazoo

GemsBerry said:


> I personally prefer goat, it's bulletproof. I wore my Gales on trips in any weather and they are like new (even light colors). While lamb is more delicate, prone to color fading due to rubbing and sun exposure. But lamb is smooshier I'd say if you are looking for a "night out" bag lamb is great, but if you need an everyday "working horse" bag go for goat.
> 
> I snapped picture of my Gales together (from the top clockwise - small sugar gray in goat, small beige in goat, med greige in goat, small purple in lamb, small aubergine in goat and small color-block in goat).
> And picture of goat and lamb together.



Thank you!!  It's extremely helpful to see this comparison, especially that last photo of lamb and goat side by side.


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> I personally prefer goat, it's bulletproof. I wore my Gales on trips in any weather and they are like new (even light colors). While lamb is more delicate, prone to color fading due to rubbing and sun exposure. But lamb is smooshier I'd say if you are looking for a "night out" bag lamb is great, but if you need an everyday "working horse" bag go for goat.
> 
> I snapped picture of my Gales together (from the top clockwise - small sugar gray in goat, small beige in goat, med greige in goat, small purple in lamb, small aubergine in goat and small color-block in goat).
> And picture of goat and lamb together.



OMG!! It is gale heaven! I could roll on your floor right now! Beautiful collection, Gems!


----------



## GemsBerry

gazoo said:


> Thank you!!  It's extremely helpful to see this comparison, especially that last photo of lamb and goat side by side.





bussbuss said:


> wow beautiful collection. I am definitely looking for a work horse as i do not baby my bags.... it just seems like the goat is harder to find but i'll hold out till i find one in a nice shade of red...
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to put this up





hrhsunshine said:


> OMG!! It is gale heaven! I could roll on your floor right now! Beautiful collection, Gems!



Thank you ladies, I'm happy picture were helpful you can't stop with Gales, it's full-blown addiction


----------



## eiiv

GemsBerry said:


> I personally prefer goat, it's bulletproof. I wore my Gales on trips in any weather and they are like new (even light colors). While lamb is more delicate, prone to color fading due to rubbing and sun exposure. But lamb is smooshier I'd say if you are looking for a "night out" bag lamb is great, but if you need an everyday "working horse" bag go for goat.
> 
> I snapped picture of my Gales together (from the top clockwise - small sugar gray in goat, small beige in goat, med greige in goat, small purple in lamb, small aubergine in goat and small color-block in goat).
> And picture of goat and lamb together.


That olive green colorblock looks awesome. I would probably carry that everyday!


----------



## GemsBerry

eiiv said:


> That olive green colorblock looks awesome. I would probably carry that everyday!



Thank you, I would do too, but I need to give other Gales a chance to see the world


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you ladies, I'm happy picture were helpful you can't stop with Gales, it's full-blown addiction



HA, I should know.  Love your gales. Very nice spectrum of colors.


----------



## someday17

I posted this in a separate thread a few days ago, but haven't gotten a response... Would really appreciate someone's help!

I'm a new poster, and this may not be the best place to ask, but I'm literally at my wits' end, so please forgive me!

I recently bought a Nightingale from an acquaintance, but I'm very  concerned it's fake. My primary suspicion is the font that "Givenchy" is  written in on the inside tag and on the dust bag--it doesn't look like  any other Givenchy lettering I've seen! Not sure if it's a men's or  women's bag (I don't think my friend knows either), in case that makes a  difference. (Pictures below.)

I know there is an authentication forum, but I'm too new a poster to  qualify for the rules that hrhsunshine and all the other gracious  posters have set. There aren't any Givenchy boutiques in the COUNTRY I'm  currently living in, so I can't even get my hands on a genuine bag or  ask for assistance. I just need to know if it's even possible for a  Givenchy product to have this sort of lettering.

Thank you so much in advance, everyone!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

I already posted this in another thread but thought it would be nice to share it here as well. 

Small nightingale in goat skin leather


----------



## gazoo

mrsMsunshine said:


> I already posted this in another thread but thought it would be nice to share it here as well.
> 
> Small nightingale in goat skin leather



Beautiful!  Looks great on you.


----------



## Catsandbags

mrsMsunshine said:


> I already posted this in another thread but thought it would be nice to share it here as well.
> 
> Small nightingale in goat skin leather




Gorgeous! Don't you love the goat leather? It is so resilient and looks lovely/


----------



## anleena

Such beautiful color and leather!!


----------



## chaudoufroid

GemsBerry said:


> I personally prefer goat, it's bulletproof. I wore my Gales on trips in any weather and they are like new (even light colors). While lamb is more delicate, prone to color fading due to rubbing and sun exposure. But lamb is smooshier I'd say if you are looking for a "night out" bag lamb is great, but if you need an everyday "working horse" bag go for goat.
> 
> I snapped picture of my Gales together (from the top clockwise - small sugar gray in goat, small beige in goat, med greige in goat, small purple in lamb, small aubergine in goat and small color-block in goat).
> And picture of goat and lamb together.




beautiful collection! &#10084;&#65039; preordered a medium nightingale in black goatskin from ****** over the holiday... absolutely can't wait to get it!


----------



## BagLdy

GemsBerry said:


> I personally prefer goat, it's bulletproof. I wore my Gales on trips in any weather and they are like new (even light colors). While lamb is more delicate, prone to color fading due to rubbing and sun exposure. But lamb is smooshier I'd say if you are looking for a "night out" bag lamb is great, but if you need an everyday "working horse" bag go for goat.
> 
> I snapped picture of my Gales together (from the top clockwise - small sugar gray in goat, small beige in goat, med greige in goat, small purple in lamb, small aubergine in goat and small color-block in goat).
> And picture of goat and lamb together.



Wow what an absolutely beautiful collection!!

after looking at all these beautiful Gales, I am desperately seeking to buy one as well, I think a goat in grey or orange will be beautiful! Just not sure if I should get medium or small (as I havent seen IRL).

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous family!


----------



## GemsBerry

chaudoufroid said:


> beautiful collection! &#10084;&#65039; preordered a medium nightingale in black goatskin from ****** over the holiday... absolutely can't wait to get it!



Thank you, Chaudoufroid. you can't go wrong with black Gale, it's absolutely classic! please post some pictures when you get it 



BagLdy said:


> Wow what an absolutely beautiful collection!!
> 
> after looking at all these beautiful Gales, I am desperately seeking to buy one as well, I think a goat in grey or orange will be beautiful! Just not sure if I should get medium or small (as I havent seen IRL).
> 
> Thank you for sharing your gorgeous family!



Thank you BagLdy. small is not that small, for my height 5'5 it's perfect size.


----------



## BagLdy

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, Chaudoufroid. you can't go wrong with black Gale, it's absolutely classic! please post some pictures when you get it
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BagLdy. small is not that small, for my height 5'5 it's perfect size.


I'm also thinking that small is just perfect!


----------



## GemsBerry

BagLdy said:


> I'm also thinking that small is just perfect!



Right, here's a mod pic of small


----------



## missmoimoi

GemsBerry said:


> Finally I was able to put my hands on small Gale in sugar goat skin in gray. And one more Gale is on the way




Oh!  She's really, really pretty!!!  I love it &#128525; big congrats!  Can't wait to see next one &#128536;


----------



## missmoimoi

GemsBerry said:


> Right, here's a mod pic of small




Perfect!  I only have med Gales but I can see a small in my future...great size!  &#128522;


----------



## BagLdy

GemsBerry said:


> Right, here's a mod pic of small


She is just gorgeous, and yep this mod pic has definitely convinced me that small is for me!


----------



## misspanda88

gonna do a reveal soon! just scored baby gale at reebonz


----------



## misspanda88

and there she is! so happy since i ve been looking all over the place for her. looked at paris and they dont have the stock for the grained leather. 

welcome home baby gale

she is a medium grained goatskin leather in black with silver hardware


----------



## misspanda88

something wrong with the last picture of the previous post so here goes again.

sorry for the multiple post


----------



## Wudge

Congratulations, she's lovely!


----------



## hrhsunshine

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853775
> 
> 
> something wrong with the last picture of the previous post so here goes again.
> 
> sorry for the multiple post



Great little striptease!   How beautiful is the packaging??? Congratulations on your beauty!


----------



## GemsBerry

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853767
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853772
> 
> 
> and there she is! so happy since i ve been looking all over the place for her. looked at paris and they dont have the stock for the grained leather.
> 
> welcome home baby gale
> 
> she is a medium grained goatskin leather in black with silver hardware



She is perfect and packaging is very nice!


----------



## GemsBerry

missmoimoi said:


> Oh!  She's really, really pretty!!!  I love it &#128525; big congrats!  Can't wait to see next one &#128536;





missmoimoi said:


> Perfect!  I only have med Gales but I can see a small in my future...great size!  &#128522;





BagLdy said:


> She is just gorgeous, and yep this mod pic has definitely convinced me that small is for me!



Thank you, ladies. You should get one, it works both for day and night


----------



## misspanda88

thank you so much gemsberry!
the packaging is surely a nice addition for unveiling the bag &#128536;


----------



## BagLdy

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853775
> 
> 
> something wrong with the last picture of the previous post so here goes again.
> 
> sorry for the multiple post


 
Gorgeous bag!! Im also hoping to buy a goatskin Gale from Reebonz, just hoping they get red or grey colour soon! Their prices are pretty good compared to most other online retailers! (In Australia anyway). 

Enjoy your little beauty!


----------



## misspanda88

thank you dear. i'm in indonesia and i couldn't agree more, its defly cheaper than the retail price in my country.
&#128536;


----------



## louien

Finally able to sort this out  large goatskin nightingale in burgundy. Don't know the season though. (Oval base, even the zipperpull hardware is circular. My guess either ss13 or fw13)


----------



## chaudoufroid

louien said:


> Finally able to sort this out  large goatskin nightingale in burgundy. Don't know the season though. (Oval base, even the zipperpull hardware is circular. My guess either ss13 or fw13)



absolutely love the color &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## louien

chaudoufroid said:


> absolutely love the color &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Thanks! Me too! Such a chameleon: can be bright (almost red) in daytime and can be really muted indoor at night. And sturdy as well! I carry my macbookpro 13" in this bag without worry. I can't believe it took me this long (got this last dec) to get a nightingale-been eyeing this style for a long time but just didn't get around to buying one.


----------



## dangerouscurves

louien said:


> Finally able to sort this out  large goatskin nightingale in burgundy. Don't know the season though. (Oval base, even the zipperpull hardware is circular. My guess either ss13 or fw13)



Gorgeous bag in gorgeous color! What size is this?


----------



## hrhsunshine

louien said:


> Finally able to sort this out  large goatskin nightingale in burgundy. Don't know the season though. (Oval base, even the zipperpull hardware is circular. My guess either ss13 or fw13)



Beautiful gale! Yes, must be a 2013 or earlier from the pulls.  Hmmm...my brain is not registering a burgundy prior to 2014.  Anyway...simply lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## louien

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful gale! Yes, must be a 2013 or earlier from the pulls.  Hmmm...my brain is not registering a burgundy prior to 2014.  Anyway...simply lovely! Enjoy!



So hard to identify the color as they don't put it on the card it comes with that has the leather info... The sales associate said burgundy so... If anyone is familiar with balenciaga, the color is close to cassis fw12 with less pink, more red (bad at this)... Definitely enjoying this!

EDIT: color is very close, if not the same: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27893062&postcount=2074


----------



## louien

dangerouscurves said:


> Gorgeous bag in gorgeous color! What size is this?



It's the large


----------



## hrhsunshine

louien said:


> So hard to identify the color as they don't put it on the card it comes with that has the leather info... The sales associate said burgundy so... If anyone is familiar with balenciaga, the color is close to cassis fw12 with less pink, more red (bad at this)... Definitely enjoying this!



I wish Givenchy has specific color names like Bal. Makes it easier to ID a bag.
Sounds stunning and very wearable. Enjoy her often.


----------



## louien

hrhsunshine said:


> I wish Givenchy has specific color names like Bal. Makes it easier to ID a bag.
> Sounds stunning and very wearable. Enjoy her often.



Saw this post of yours in the reference section : http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26688865&postcount=32

Can't quite see the hardware on the pulls but i swear this is the same color as my large (or at least under natural lighting/daylight)!

Going oc-crazy with the hunt for the color/season!


----------



## GemsBerry

louien said:


> Saw this post of yours in the reference section : http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26688865&postcount=32
> 
> Can't quite see the hardware on the pulls but i swear this is the same color as my large (or at least under natural lighting/daylight)!
> 
> Going oc-crazy with the hunt for the color/season!



It was color called Brick back in 2013, it's rather burgundy than brick (not much orangey).


----------



## hrhsunshine

louien said:


> Saw this post of yours in the reference section : http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26688865&postcount=32
> 
> Can't quite see the hardware on the pulls but i swear this is the same color as my large (or at least under natural lighting/daylight)!
> 
> Going oc-crazy with the hunt for the color/season!



Based on your description, yours is from an earlier season.  The carmine red is definitely red. It cannot be described as burgundy.

Gemsberry is most likely correct. Since she mentioned it, there was a BRICK in 2013.  I should know, I had a Pandora in that color....swiss cheese memory.


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> It was color called Brick back in 2013, it's rather burgundy than brick (not much orangey).



Good job remembering, Holmes!


----------



## louien

GemsBerry said:


> It was color called Brick back in 2013, it's rather burgundy than brick (not much orangey).



You can always depend on the people on this forum to know everything! Thanks for the info! Any chance we know whether it's spring/summer or fall/winter?


----------



## louien

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on your description, yours is from an earlier season.  The carmine red is definitely red. It cannot be described as burgundy.
> 
> Gemsberry is most likely correct. Since she mentioned it, there was a BRICK in 2013.  I should know, I had a Pandora in that color....swiss cheese memory.





Thanks guys!


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job remembering, Holmes!



Working hard, Hrhsunshine! 




louien said:


> You can always depend on the people on this forum to know everything! Thanks for the info! Any chance we know whether it's spring/summer or fall/winter?



I remember it was released at the same time with blue, aubergine and green gales in goat. I bought my aubergine in Fall, so I assume it's FW13 but I'm not entirely sure


----------



## louien

GemsBerry said:


> Working hard, Hrhsunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it was released at the same time with blue, aubergine and green gales in goat. I bought my aubergine in Fall, so I assume it's FW13 but I'm not entirely sure



Makes sense. There was also an aubergine in lambskin fro sale alongside my brick when i bought it. Large as well, guessing the size is too big for most.


----------



## eiiv

louien said:


> Finally able to sort this out  large goatskin nightingale in burgundy. Don't know the season though. (Oval base, even the zipperpull hardware is circular. My guess either ss13 or fw13)


This is a lovely red. I wouldn't have thought it to be burgundy though. It looks so squishy!

(and I'm so happy that I can finally post again. *weeps* )


----------



## louien

eiiv said:


> This is a lovely red. I wouldn't have thought it to be burgundy though. It looks so squishy!
> 
> (and I'm so happy that I can finally post again. *weeps* )



I'm weird like that with decribing (bag) colors. Which is bad considering I work in the field of design


----------



## Svrvh

Been reading this thread for a few nights and it only convinced me more on getting a gale! But a few things are on my mind. I'm a newbie here and haven't posted a lot yet but I hope you guys could help me. First, I'm 5'6, and 110 lbs what do you think should I get? A small or medium? I am thinking of using it as an go to bag where I take to dinner meetings, brunch with my boyfriend's family, some formal affair, and dressy occasions since this will be my most expensive bag to date (i own a couple of TBs and MKs so this will definitely be an upgrade) second thing is, will there be a newer version/model of gales? i saw some of you posted an older version so I thought this current could be replaces anytime soon? If so, when do you guys think it would?. I hope it's possible for you guys to answer my concern. Thanks a lot in advance!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Svrvh said:


> Been reading this thread for a few nights and it only convinced me more on getting a gale! But a few things are on my mind. I'm a newbie here and haven't posted a lot yet but I hope you guys could help me. First, I'm 5'6, and 110 lbs what do you think should I get? A small or medium? I am thinking of using it as an go to bag where I take to dinner meetings, brunch with my boyfriend's family, some formal affair, and dressy occasions since this will be my most expensive bag to date (i own a couple of TBs and MKs so this will definitely be an upgrade) second thing is, will there be a newer version/model of gales? i saw some of you posted an older version so I thought this current could be replaces anytime soon? If so, when do you guys think it would?. I hope it's possible for you guys to answer my concern. Thanks a lot in advance!!!!



Hi, I'm a newbie to Givenchy and bought the small size Gale. I absolutely love her, and I'm amazed at how much she can hold. She is already one of my favorite go-to bags. I'm 5 foot and 115 pounds. You can find mod shots here if you're interested to see how the small looks on me.

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/show-pics-of-your-givenchy-in-action-700974-140.html

The medium is a big size for me and like I said, the small can hold a lot (which you can find here): 

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/my-first-givenchy-ever-892429.html

I can't speak on how often the Nightingale is updated because I don't know. To me, she's an instant classic because of her size, her color, and ease and comfort of use. I love my little sugar baby.

Good luck in your search and decision.


----------



## louien

There are minor differences between the old vs new. Afaik: the new nightingale features new construction of the long strap and bottom of the bag. The hardware of the zipperpulls are also different


----------



## Catash

Can you let us know how long the shoulder strap is?

I have a small Gale too (older style? bought last year) and love it, but I found the shoulder strap is a bit too short. BTW I am also 5 feet tall and very skinny. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie to Givenchy and bought the small size Gale. I absolutely love her, and I'm amazed at how much she can hold. She is already one of my favorite go-to bags. I'm 5 foot and 115 pounds. You can find mod shots here if you're interested to see how the small looks on me.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/show-pics-of-your-givenchy-in-action-700974-140.html
> 
> The medium is a big size for me and like I said, the small can hold a lot (which you can find here):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/my-first-givenchy-ever-892429.html
> 
> I can't speak on how often the Nightingale is updated because I don't know. To me, she's an instant classic because of her size, her color, and ease and comfort of use. I love my little sugar baby.
> 
> Good luck in your search and decision.





louien said:


> There are minor differences between the old vs new. Afaik: the new nightingale features new construction of the long strap and bottom of the bag. The hardware of the zipperpulls are also different


----------



## louien

Catash said:


> Can you let us know how long the shoulder strap is?
> 
> I have a small Gale too (older style? bought last year) and love it, but I found the shoulder strap is a bit too short. BTW I am also 5 feet tall and very skinny.



Hi. Sorry can't help you here. I also have the old version. Based on the pics of the new version they look about the same length though


----------



## Svrvh

Thank you glitter_pixie!! Your bag is so chic with the silver hardware! Looks good on you  although I'm thinking of the small as perfect size for my desires, My height hinders me to get it. I'm slim and 5'6, you think it'll suit my physique like yours? thanks for helping the goat leather is to die for!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Catash said:


> Can you let us know how long the shoulder strap is?
> 
> I have a small Gale too (older style? bought last year) and love it, but I found the shoulder strap is a bit too short. BTW I am also 5 feet tall and very skinny.



Hi Catash,

I took the strap off and measure it with the zipper opened and closed. I took three measurements and the length of the strap averaged 22 3/4 inches (57.79 c). The strap drop is 6 3/4 inches (17.15 c). Not sure what the length is on yours but maybe it's just a personal preference on the length since I am not skinny and find the strap comfy.


----------



## kkmelb

My new to me Medium Givenchy Nightingale. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Picard

kkmelb said:


> My new to me Medium Givenchy Nightingale. &#9786;&#65039;




Beautiful! Is a nice brown


----------



## kkmelb

Thank you!


----------



## Bagproud

kkmelb said:


> My new to me Medium Givenchy Nightingale. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2888803




Lovely rich colour. Congratulations.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kkmelb said:


> My new to me Medium Givenchy Nightingale. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2888803



Wow, I LOVE the richness of this one...there is dimension to the color. The texture looks yummy! Congrats!


----------



## kkmelb

Thanks everyone! It definitely was a smart buy. It's been worn in well over the years, which just makes it so soft and smooshy. The leather has some marks here and there, but I feel it just adds dimension to the color. &#128525;


----------



## BagLdy

kkmelb said:


> My new to me Medium Givenchy Nightingale. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2888803




Looks so soft and beautiful! And that colour is perfect on the Gale &#128522;


----------



## Msrouge

louien said:


> There are minor differences between the old vs new. Afaik: the new nightingale features new construction of the long strap and bottom of the bag. The hardware of the zipperpulls are also different


Louien, can you give more details on the changes you mention? I am drooling over all the Nightingales in this post, and I am thinking of getting a small one, but would like to know more about the differences. When did these changes happen? Are they really noticeable? I will go to a luxury store in a couple of days (nearest one is a couple of hours from my city), and it would be great if I knew what to look for, in case they have both the older and newer versions of the bag. Thanks!


----------



## Msrouge

Oh, and by the way, I have been lurking for a long time, and decided to finally join the forums. My previous post was my very first one. I guess that is a sign that a Givenchy bag will be mine in the near future.  Glad to be here!


----------



## Msrouge

Msrouge said:


> Louien, can you give more details on the changes you mention? I am drooling over all the Nightingales in this post, and I am thinking of getting a small one, but would like to know more about the differences. When did these changes happen? Are they really noticeable? I will go to a luxury store in a couple of days (nearest one is a couple of hours from my city), and it would be great if I knew what to look for, in case they have both the older and newer versions of the bag. Thanks!


Any of you ladies that have seen both the older and newer versions of the Nightingale, could comment if the difference in the construction of the bottom of the bag afftects slouchiness? Thanks!


----------



## louien

Msrouge said:


> Louien, can you give more details on the changes you mention? I am drooling over all the Nightingales in this post, and I am thinking of getting a small one, but would like to know more about the differences. When did these changes happen? Are they really noticeable? I will go to a luxury store in a couple of days (nearest one is a couple of hours from my city), and it would be great if I knew what to look for, in case they have both the older and newer versions of the bag. Thanks!



The base on the old ones are round/oval. The new ones are rectangular and are kinda folded over. The pad on the long strap on the old ones are in one piece while the new ones have stitched/glued edges. The hardware on the zipperpulls used to be rounded, now they're triangular in shape. Hope my description is helpful


----------



## Msrouge

louien said:


> The base on the old ones are round/oval. The new ones are rectangular and are kinda folded over. The pad on the long strap on the old ones are in one piece while the new ones have stitched/glued edges. The hardware on the zipperpulls used to be rounded, now they're triangular in shape. Hope my description is helpful


Yes! Thank you so much! I guess if the base is kinda folded over, then the slouchiness will remain. That is one of the features I like the most about the Nightingale. I will be sure to check the new details when I go to the store tomorrow. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Msrouge

I am in love. Slouchiness is perfect, as well as the softness of the leather and the richness of the color. My brand new Nightingale. 
http://s2.postimg.org/pwlsqfnp5/image.jpg


----------



## Msrouge

I am sorry, I barely know how to post and I couldn't get the image to appear directly in my previous post. Maybe it will show in this one.


----------



## louien

Msrouge said:


> I am sorry, I barely know how to post and I couldn't get the image to appear directly in my previous post. Maybe it will show in this one.



Congrats! Great color! I believe you have the newest version.


----------



## Msrouge

louien said:


> Congrats! Great color! I believe you have the newest version.


Yep. The SA told me they didn't have any of the older versions, but he mentioned the same differences you wrote about. I did fall in love with the color. The photo doesn't show it in all its glory. It is such a yummie dark brown. I didn't even blink when he showed me a black one, I was sold on the brown.


----------



## Lvgirl71

gazoo said:


> Beautiful!  Looks great on you.




Wow the color on you. 
What color is this?


----------



## Andy1612

Msrouge said:


> I am sorry, I barely know how to post and I couldn't get the image to appear directly in my previous post. Maybe it will show in this one.


Congratulations! The Givenchy leather is so buttery and soft and just gets better with use


----------



## BagLdy

Msrouge said:


> I am in love. Slouchiness is perfect, as well as the softness of the leather and the richness of the color. My brand new Nightingale.
> http://s2.postimg.org/pwlsqfnp5/image.jpg



Congratulations! The color looks rich and scrumptious. Would love to see some mod pics of this beauty &#128513;


----------



## BagLdy

I just received my beautiful new gale, medium goatskin in pearl grey. I have been waiting for her to arrive for 2 months and I'm so excited to finally have my very first Givenchy bag. Thanks for letting me share!  &#128525;&#10084;


----------



## GemsBerry

BagLdy said:


> I just received my beautiful new gale, medium goatskin in pearl grey. I have been waiting for her to arrive for 2 months and I'm so excited to finally have my very first Givenchy bag. Thanks for letting me share!  &#128525;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937272




She is perfect! Congrats on your new Gale!


----------



## BagLdy

GemsBerry said:


> She is perfect! Congrats on your new Gale!



Thanks you GemsBerry


----------



## buonobi

the pearl grey is so beautiful!!!!!! i love goatskin is so yummmmy!


----------



## BagLdy

buonobi said:


> the pearl grey is so beautiful!!!!!! i love goatskin is so yummmmy!



The pearl grey is so soft and pretty and you are so right, the goatskin smells and feels amazing


----------



## hrhsunshine

Msrouge said:


> I am sorry, I barely know how to post and I couldn't get the image to appear directly in my previous post. Maybe it will show in this one.



Beautiful rich brown! Congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

BagLdy said:


> I just received my beautiful new gale, medium goatskin in pearl grey. I have been waiting for her to arrive for 2 months and I'm so excited to finally have my very first Givenchy bag. Thanks for letting me share!  &#128525;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937272



Wow, you have the patience of a saint. Congrats on a stunning gale. I hope you enjoy her often!


----------



## BagLdy

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow, you have the patience of a saint. Congrats on a stunning gale. I hope you enjoy her often!



Patience is a virtue I don't normally have, but for this beautiful bag, I mastered it! Thank you!


----------



## UpUpnAway

BagLdy said:


> I just received my beautiful new gale, medium goatskin in pearl grey. I have been waiting for her to arrive for 2 months and I'm so excited to finally have my very first Givenchy bag. Thanks for letting me share!  &#128525;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937272



Beautiful shade! Chic bag. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BagLdy

UpUpnAway said:


> Beautiful shade! Chic bag. Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## Bagproud

BagLdy said:


> I just received my beautiful new gale, medium goatskin in pearl grey. I have been waiting for her to arrive for 2 months and I'm so excited to finally have my very first Givenchy bag. Thanks for letting me share!  &#128525;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937272



I love this colour. It makes the nightingale look even more luxurious.


----------



## BagLdy

Bagproud said:


> I love this colour. It makes the nightingale look even more luxurious.



Thank you Bagproud, I'm in love with this color, it's also very versatile &#128522;


----------



## Risha S

BagLdy said:


> I just received my beautiful new gale, medium goatskin in pearl grey. I have been waiting for her to arrive for 2 months and I'm so excited to finally have my very first Givenchy bag. Thanks for letting me share!  &#128525;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937272



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## BagLdy

Risha S said:


> Lovely! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Picard

My lovely bag on the office. It's probably my favorite bag (is the medium size). I use it sooo much!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Got this baby last christmas on sale for around 1500usd (converted rate of kuwaiti dinar)


----------



## bussbuss

mrsMsunshine said:


> Got this baby last christmas on sale for around 1500usd (converted rate of kuwaiti dinar)



Wow beautiful bag...... is this the cherry red?


----------



## mrsMsunshine

bussbuss said:


> Wow beautiful bag...... is this the cherry red?




Thank you! I am not sure of the color though and i would like to know it as well. I just got it last december.


----------



## bussbuss

mrsMsunshine said:


> Thank you! I am not sure of the color though and i would like to know it as well. I just got it last december.


It looks like cherry red i've been looking for in the leather I want as well. The color should be on the tag maybe? no?


----------



## jayne01

mrsMsunshine said:


> Thank you! I am not sure of the color though and i would like to know it as well. I just got it last december.




This looks like Carmine to me and the time frame would be right...if so we are bag twins


----------



## bussbuss

jayne01 said:


> This looks like Carmine to me and the time frame would be right...if so we are bag twins



Arrrrgg....another one i missed. .....if only i could get my hands on carmine or cherry red in goat.... *sigh*


----------



## mimicry26

mrsMsunshine said:


> Got this baby last christmas on sale for around 1500usd (converted rate of kuwaiti dinar)


hi may i know what leather is this and what size? do u have modelling pic
thank you..
im thinking of getting this bag in black..but i saw so many leathers available n i cant tell which is which


----------



## mimicry26

Picard said:


> My lovely bag on the office. It's probably my favorite bag (is the medium size). I use it sooo much!
> 
> View attachment 2946249


hi what leather is this?
do u have modelling pic?
im planning to get this bag in black too..


----------



## mimicry26

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853767
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853772
> 
> 
> and there she is! so happy since i ve been looking all over the place for her. looked at paris and they dont have the stock for the grained leather.
> 
> welcome home baby gale
> 
> she is a medium grained goatskin leather in black with silver hardware


oh my gosh! i love ur bag! its beautiful
if you dont mind, how much is it?
n do you have modelling pic..


----------



## mrsMsunshine

mimicry26 said:


> hi may i know what leather is this and what size? do u have modelling pic
> thank you..
> im thinking of getting this bag in black..but i saw so many leathers available n i cant tell which is which




Hi! This is Small goatskin grained leather wilver hardware. I am 5'4" and it's perfect for me. I had a black medium gale 2 years ago and ended up selling it cause it feels to big for me. I tend to bring too much stuff too when i know im using a big bag, ending up with a heavy bag and i dont like it


----------



## elu

quick question for ladies who own the small nightingale - is it big enough to fit a MacBook pro 13" comfortably? I just got the medium goat but 5'3" and I worry it might look overwhelming on my frame.


----------



## GemsBerry

elu said:


> quick question for ladies who own the small nightingale - is it big enough to fit a MacBook pro 13" comfortably? I just got the medium goat but 5'3" and I worry it might look overwhelming on my frame.



13" will barely fit which means you can zip it but it will distort proportions of the bag, it will make it flat and square, not slouchy and rounded as it's supposed to look. also there won't be much space left for other things, flattering the bags will take off the volume.


----------



## elu

GemsBerry said:


> 13" will barely fit which means you can zip it but it will distort proportions of the bag, it will make it flat and square, not slouchy and rounded as it's supposed to look. also there won't be much space left for other things, flattering the bags will take off the volume.


thanks GemsBerry! 

One more question: is it just a fact that the goatskin has the metal logo on the handles and the lambskin has the embossed logo? 

I was googling pictures and noticed that a lot of celebrities have the embossed version, not the metal logo version. is the general consensus that people like the lambskin?


----------



## hrhsunshine

bussbuss said:


> It looks like cherry red i've been looking for in the leather I want as well. The color should be on the tag maybe? no?



No, that is carmine red. Cherry wasn't available at the time of purchase of this bag.


----------



## fawkex

elu said:


> thanks GemsBerry!
> 
> One more question: is it just a fact that the goatskin has the metal logo on the handles and the lambskin has the embossed logo?
> 
> I was googling pictures and noticed that a lot of celebrities have the embossed version, not the metal logo version. is the general consensus that people like the lambskin?



The goatskin has the silver metal logo on handles and yes lambskin has the embossed logo. 
And i think they also have the gold metal logo on some other edition that was not produced regularly, cmiiw.

For me specifically, it was the goatskin that made me fall in love with this brand.


----------



## GemsBerry

elu said:


> thanks GemsBerry!
> 
> One more question: is it just a fact that the goatskin has the metal logo on the handles and the lambskin has the embossed logo?
> 
> I was googling pictures and noticed that a lot of celebrities have the embossed version, not the metal logo version. is the general consensus that people like the lambskin?


 
Yes to logos, lamb has it imprinted, goat and calf (back then) has metal logos.
lamb looks great (luxe and slouchy) but it's more delicate leather. goat is durable and shows no signs of wear, it's more practical every day bag.
So it depends, if you want a bag for nights out you can go for lamb. if you want your bag to be a "working horse" goat is better.
I have one small Gale in lamb and i baby it, I even have to store in the dark because sunlight destroys the color. I have 4 small Gales in goat and I use them all the time, including harsh weather and travelling, they are like new. I also sold medium Gale, it looked too big on me (5'5). I'll stick to the small size and want to buy more


----------



## elu

Thanks ladies! I also love the goatskin but was worried that people were going for the embossed because the metal logo is a little showy. 

I also think the medium is a little big for my frame but I work full time and go to school part time so I need a bag that can hold lots and get me through the day, esp on days I need books and my laptop. I'm not normally a slouchy bag kind of girl but the nightingale can fit a deceptive amount of stuff (much more than my structured bags!) From what I've seen, the small isn't big enough for my needs right now unfortunately. I will probably pick up a small or an antigona once school is done and I have a life again..

Another question for you ladies: are there tips and tricks to keep the shoulder strap from falling? I don't mean falling off your shoulder when you're carrying it; the strap completely detached from my bag as I was walking down the street yesterday! I guess the pitched parts of the two loops aligned perfectly but I worry I won't notice one day and completely leave it behind somewhere.


----------



## elu

Spontaneous purchase from barneys this week [emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love.


----------



## Violet Bleu

My Micro Nightingale in goatskin! It is surprisingly roomy for me!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

BagLdy said:


> I just received my beautiful new gale, medium goatskin in pearl grey. I have been waiting for her to arrive for 2 months and I'm so excited to finally have my very first Givenchy bag. Thanks for letting me share!  &#128525;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937272




Love this color! Bag "almost" twinsies (I have the small version). Hope you're loving her. : )


----------



## BagLdy

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love this color! Bag "almost" twinsies (I have the small version). Hope you're loving her. : )



I am greatly enjoying my nightingale, such a great and comfortable bag. Love being (almost) bag twinsies &#128522;.


----------



## BagLdy

Violet Bleu said:


> My Micro Nightingale in goatskin! It is surprisingly roomy for me!



Gorgeous little bag, such a versatile color too &#128522;


----------



## BagLdy

elu said:


> View attachment 2962867
> View attachment 2962868
> 
> 
> Spontaneous purchase from barneys this week [emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love.



Such a beautiful bag, and she fits so much, I'm sure you will love using her &#128515;


----------



## Violet Bleu

BagLdy said:


> Gorgeous little bag, such a versatile color too &#128522;



Thank you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Violet Bleu said:


> My Micro Nightingale in goatskin! It is surprisingly roomy for me!


Nice


----------



## Violet Bleu

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice



Thanks!


----------



## le_mode

*elu* ahhh i've been wanting that classic bag so bad. very very gorgeous bag! the zipper for the new collection is a little bit bigger than the older, am i right?


----------



## elu

le_mode said:


> *elu* ahhh i've been wanting that classic bag so bad. very very gorgeous bag! the zipper for the new collection is a little bit bigger than the older, am i right?


 
yea, the zippers are a lot bigger (think GHW on the Balenciagas), which gives it an edgier look that I initially wanted but it feels easier to zip so I have no regrets!


----------



## MissLaraDL

Hi girls!!! Here's my first Givenchy bag!!! Omg I love the Nightingale, such a great everyday bag, especially for work! I adore the slouchy look, but at the same time the bag sits beautifully. Perfection!


----------



## deenab

MissLaraDL said:


> Hi girls!!! Here's my first Givenchy bag!!! Omg I love the Nightingale, such a great everyday bag, especially for work! I adore the slouchy look, but at the same time the bag sits beautifully. Perfection!


It's really nice! Is it lamb or calfskin?


----------



## MissLaraDL

deenab said:


> It's really nice! Is it lamb or calfskin?




Thank you!!! I think it's lamb skin, hence the embossed logos. I would have liked hardware logos cos I feel they pop more, but it's fine I'm totally in love with this bag!!! It's so user friendly, chuck all my junk and go! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## deenab

Love it, I like the lamb skin better than goat, especially for office. The logos are too visible on the goatskin. Is yours the medium or the small? I feel like the medium in lamb is actually a bit smaller and nicer than the medium in goatskin.


----------



## Loveheart

I like both lamb and goatskin. I don't think the logos on the chèvre are too blingy, it's quite stylish and I prefer silver HW over gold. Having had all givenchy models,  I think the Nightingale is my favourite. 
I hope to get one in carmine at some point.


----------



## ysabelaislove

my nightingale 

medium goatskin in this beautiful shade of green...


----------



## GemsBerry

ysabelaislove said:


> my nightingale
> 
> medium goatskin in this beautiful shade of green...



Love this color and contrast stitching!


----------



## MissLaraDL

deenab said:


> Love it, I like the lamb skin better than goat, especially for office. The logos are too visible on the goatskin. Is yours the medium or the small? I feel like the medium in lamb is actually a bit smaller and nicer than the medium in goatskin.




Mine is a medium, I had no doubts in choosing the size. I carry a lot of stuff when I go to work (half of which I don't use!) so the small wasn't an option...! Oh well, for me the more visible the logos the better LOL!!!


----------



## zzzdarren

First post! I'm male in early 30s. I bought my first Givenchy bag, a black lamb nightingale large, at Paris Lourve. Love it so much and more importantly it's over $1000 cheaper than if I purchase it in my country.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Posted this on another thread.  Out today with my small gale


----------



## MissLaraDL

mrsMsunshine said:


> Posted this on another thread.  Out today with my small gale




Beautiful red color!!!


----------



## bussbuss

mrsMsunshine said:


> Posted this on another thread.  Out today with my small gale



Beautiful... love it


----------



## Pps999

Beautiful bag!  I'm eyeing a dark grey gale in lamb skin for an alternative baby bag than the ugly one that I'm carrying now.  Read a lot on this insightful forum and seems like goatskin is the way to go.  However I love dark grey, which is a good alternative to black.  Need help...
- for those that have gale in lamb skin for a while and use it everyday, how's the condition of your bags now?


----------



## Msrouge

mrsMsunshine said:


> Posted this on another thread.  Out today with my small gale


What a fantastic color! Dreamy bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MissLaraDL said:


> Hi girls!!! Here's my first Givenchy bag!!! Omg I love the Nightingale, such a great everyday bag, especially for work! I adore the slouchy look, but at the same time the bag sits beautifully. Perfection!


beautiful


----------



## bussbuss

mrsMsunshine said:


> Posted this on another thread.  Out today with my small gale



Hey @mrsMsunshine am curious to know ur thoughts about the changes to the nightingale........


----------



## MissLaraDL

Me, pizza and the Nightingale!!!


----------



## Wudge

MissLaraDL said:


> Me, pizza and the Nightingale!!!
> 
> View attachment 3007270



Love this! A yummy combo!


----------



## wetkandy

Hello everyone! I'm new to Givenchy and I really want a nightingale! Is there a thread that shows the details (tag, serial number, hardware, etc.) of a bag you know to be authentic? I'm trying to buy one online and I want to become more knowledgeable before I start asking for authentications left and right. Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MissLaraDL said:


> Me, pizza and the Nightingale!!!
> 
> View attachment 3007270


Love all the combo


----------



## jessdressed

Just purchased this pretty grey beauty and I'm in love!


----------



## Andy1612

jessdressed said:


> Just purchased this pretty grey beauty and I'm in love!
> View attachment 3010304



Congratulations! She looks great!


----------



## kadacasin

Small nightingale [emoji7] (lilac/goat)


----------



## GemsBerry

kadacasin said:


> View attachment 3027574
> 
> Small nightingale [emoji7] (lilac/goat)



Beautiful color, and I love Small size. Enjoy!


----------



## zzzdarren

wetkandy said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to Givenchy and I really want a nightingale! Is there a thread that shows the details (tag, serial number, hardware, etc.) of a bag you know to be authentic? I'm trying to buy one online and I want to become more knowledgeable before I start asking for authentications left and right. Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!




There is no serial number. It's best to buy from Givenchy stores instead of purchasing online.


----------



## dkm27

hi, ladies..need your help..i'm always torn between two colors, blue or black like my GST..pls help me decide..lol both are on sale! thx! [emoji4]


----------



## Violet Bleu

dkm27 said:


> hi, ladies..need your help..i'm always torn between two colors, blue or black like my GST..pls help me decide..lol both are on sale! thx! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035630



Black is a classic.


----------



## randr21

dkm27 said:


> hi, ladies..need your help..i'm always torn between two colors, blue or black like my GST..pls help me decide..lol both are on sale! thx! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035630



black, or why not both since they're on sale?  The black is a must, but the blue in zanzi is lighter and in such a lovely blue.  you can use both for year round. 
forgot to add that since they're phasing out of this style of gale, you may not be able to find these babies in future!


----------



## dkm27

hi, randr21! i wish to get both colors but this already happened with my gst (i kept both colors) waaah..so not gonna happen again..lol
actually, the black goatskin leather is a pound lighter than the blue lambskin leather.. and goatskin leather is carefree and is perfect for a to go bag..&#128522;
thx for your feedback! i'm getting the black! i just love the grainy texture..will post pics soon! &#128522;


----------



## dkm27

true! and i love the durability of the goatskin leather and the grainy texture..perfect for a to go bag..thx! &#128522;


----------



## randr21

dkm27 said:


> hi, randr21! i wish to get both colors but this already happened with my gst (i kept both colors) waaah..so not gonna happen again..lol
> actually, the black goatskin leather is a pound lighter than the blue lambskin leather.. and goatskin leather is carefree and is perfect for a to go bag..&#128522;
> thx for your feedback! i'm getting the black! i just love the grainy texture..will post pics soon! &#128522;



great choice! oddly enough, i always feel the lamb is lighter, but no matter, can't go wrong with a nightingale.  this is the G style i have the most of, so its really my favorite and 1 is never enough.  you'll see


----------



## zzzdarren

randr21 said:


> black, or why not both since they're on sale?  The black is a must, but the blue in zanzi is lighter and in such a lovely blue.  you can use both for year round.
> forgot to add that since they're phasing out of this style of gale, you may not be able to find these babies in future!




They are PHASING OUT this style of gales?!!


----------



## zzzdarren

Oh my, I just found out. http://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/t...bag-gets-a-smooth-redesign-for-pre-fall-2015/


----------



## BPC

I know most here don't like the new nightingale version, but I love it and can't wait to get it.


----------



## zzzdarren

There's some distinct updates. For example, no more stitching across the bag, no more embossed logo on the handles, no more wide shoulder sling pad, and it does look more feminine now. It will appeal to girls more.


----------



## Sariel

mrsMsunshine said:


> Posted this on another thread.  Out today with my small gale


How tall are you? I'm trying to see if the size will suit me. I'm going to buy online so I'm not sure.


----------



## louis&me

ysabelaislove said:


> my nightingale
> 
> medium goatskin in this beautiful shade of green...



May i know where and when you got this bag? Thanks


----------



## Violet Bleu

dkm27 said:


> true! and i love the durability of the goatskin leather and the grainy texture..perfect for a to go bag..thx! &#128522;



Congratulations! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## dkm27

thanks!  &#128536;


----------



## randr21

dkm27 said:


> thanks!  &#128536;



Great pic. Captures the infinite reasons why the gale is my first love from Givenchy.


----------



## dodgygirl

dkm27 said:


> thanks!  &#128536;



Oh my, that is beautiful! My eyes are a bit funny, is this black or night blue?


----------



## dkm27

dodgygirl said:


> Oh my, that is beautiful! My eyes are a bit funny, is this black or night blue?



thanks! &#128536; it is black! &#128522;


----------



## Violet Bleu

dkm27 said:


> thanks!  &#128536;



So pretty!!! It makes my heart skip a beat!  Congratulations!


----------



## dodgygirl

dkm27 said:


> thanks! &#128536; it is black! &#128522;



I can't stop looking at your nightingale, great photo. Hopefully I get my hands on one soon... Thanks for sharing


----------



## dkm27

me too! she said, "stop looking at me, i'm yours " lol 
i know you will soon! &#128521;


----------



## MissLaraDL

Awww so pretty! Congrats!!! 
Nightingale forever &#128588;&#127996;&#128525;&#128588;&#127996;


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Sariel said:


> How tall are you? I'm trying to see if the size will suit me. I'm going to buy online so I'm not sure.




Hi! I am 5'4" and the small size is perfect for me. To me, it carries the same amount of stuff as my speedy 30 and balenciaga city. I bought a medium size before but felt like it was eating my outfit!


----------



## dkm27

thanks dear! &#128522; MissLaraDL


----------



## chocolux

.


----------



## sas611

Hi, hoping someone here can help me. I just bought a Small Nightingale in black goatskin and was wondering if anyone who has the small in goatskin could tell me how durable the bag is against rain, scratches etc. and if it ages well over time or if it becomes really saggy. Any help greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## GemsBerry

sas611 said:


> Hi, hoping someone here can help me. I just bought a Small Nightingale in black goatskin and was wondering if anyone who has the small in goatskin could tell me how durable the bag is against rain, scratches etc. and if it ages well over time or if it becomes really saggy. Any help greatly appreciated. TIA



It's totally a tank I have four small Gales in goat, I traveled with them, they've been in any weather (including snow) and still look brand new. I waterproof and condition them regularly though.


----------



## sas611

GemsBerry said:


> It's totally a tank I have four small Gales in goat, I traveled with them, they've been in any weather (including snow) and still look brand new. I waterproof and condition them regularly though.


 
Thank you so much. I love the bag but just wanted a second opinion from someone who owns it so this helps a lot.


----------



## Applepies

[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I just bought this preloved black lamb nightingale. Loved it to bits. 

Have anyone send their nightingale to re-dye? Mine had some discoloration
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 on both the handles. You can see if very clearly on the last picture. Any tips?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Applepies said:


> View attachment 3067332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this preloved black lamb nightingale. Loved it to bits.
> 
> Have anyone send their nightingale to re-dye? Mine had some discoloration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on both the handles. You can see if very clearly on the last picture. Any tips?


I like it so nice


----------



## jp23

Applepies said:


> View attachment 3067332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this preloved black lamb nightingale. Loved it to bits.
> 
> Have anyone send their nightingale to re-dye? Mine had some discoloration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on both the handles. You can see if very clearly on the last picture. Any tips?




Where are you located? I've had bags re dyed before and I know someone who does a great job


----------



## jp23

My large nightingale slouching in the corner lol. Maybe she doesn't like the unusual gloom today [emoji81]


----------



## MissLaraDL

Applepies said:


> View attachment 3067332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this preloved black lamb nightingale. Loved it to bits.
> 
> Have anyone send their nightingale to re-dye? Mine had some discoloration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on both the handles. You can see if very clearly on the last picture. Any tips?




That furr ball is sooooo cute!!! Where did you get it from?!
I have been loving my Gale, using her since march, non stop!!!


----------



## donnie.d

Hi girls, I'm new here and just wanted to share my new beauty. My first ever G purchase (but certainly not my last). Here is my small Nightingale in cherry red.  i'm 5 f 4" and I personally think that it suits my frame the best out of the small and medium (size is comparable to a LV speedy 30.)

Note the black tag, I actually purchased this from Reebonz at an amazing price. Was a bit unsure about the quality I was going to receive but it is perfect condition, no defects whatsoever!


----------



## donnie.d

here's a mod shot


----------



## LOUKPEACH

donnie.d said:


> here's a mod shot


Beautiful Red indeed


----------



## donnie.d

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful Red indeed




Thank you! I'm really looking forward to using it.


----------



## bussbuss

donnie.d said:


> here's a mod shot



Yay we r bag twins .....beautiful


----------



## YEANETT

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3069258
> 
> 
> 
> My large nightingale slouching in the corner lol. Maybe she doesn't like the unusual gloom today [emoji81]




Oh!!! Here it is! Its absolutely gorgeous this is the one I would love[emoji7] congrats it's gorgeous


----------



## diYchante

GemsBerry said:


> It's totally a tank I have four small Gales in goat, I traveled with them, they've been in any weather (including snow) and still look brand new. I waterproof and condition them regularly though.



Hi may i know what product you use to make them that durable? I'd love to do that! Thanks


----------



## diYchante

zzzdarren said:


> Oh my, I just found out. http://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/t...bag-gets-a-smooth-redesign-for-pre-fall-2015/



Oh &#128561; i don't like how they put the the brand there. I used to love gale because it's the only givenchy bag that doesn't have Givenchy name written. The givenchy logo on the handle was more subtle


----------



## GemsBerry

diYchante said:


> Hi may i know what product you use to make them that durable? I'd love to do that! Thanks



I use Collonil leather gel to condition them and collonil waterstop +UV for protection.
You need to reapply it every half a year or so.


----------



## Miss World

donnie.d said:


> here's a mod shot



This small size is perfect on you. I like that it called small but doesn't look small, it looks like a great medium sized bag. The red bag is perfect with your nuetral grey, black and white outfit!


----------



## donnie.d

Miss World said:


> This small size is perfect on you. I like that it called small but doesn't look small, it looks like a great medium sized bag. The red bag is perfect with your nuetral grey, black and white outfit!



Thanks so much Miss World! You're right, the small size is deceivingly roomy and fits more than my essentials


----------



## Miss World

BPC said:


> I know most here don't like the new nightingale version, but I love it and can't wait to get it.



I love the new Givenchy Nightingale as well. I love that it is simple and slick. But i still adore the original Givenchy Nightingale, so i hope they don't discontinue it. It is good to continue producing the original Nightingale as well as it is a classic and iconic Givenchy style that is loved by many, especially celebrities. 

I seriously need to add the Givenchy Nightingale to my collection as soon as possible, have loved that style for years!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

donnie.d said:


> here's a mod shot


love that color


----------



## preppyboy8671

Midweek bag change. Fleeling slouchy this midweek  : Nightingale Men's Hobo/Messenger from 2010/2011. Zippy Wallet and Keyring (early 2000 era). Sorry cannot seem to figure out how to align photos from iphone... ARRGGHH!


----------



## jp23

preppyboy8671 said:


> Midweek bag change. Fleeling slouchy this midweek  : Nightingale Men's Hobo/Messenger from 2010/2011. Zippy Wallet and Keyring (early 2000 era). Sorry cannot seem to figure out how to align photos from iphone... ARRGGHH!




Love the little lanyards I want one terribly!


----------



## Milky caramel

So glad I found this new gale in black goatskin from Barneys.l like d older strap better. Thanks for sharing in my exitement


----------



## thefinchster

Milky caramel said:


> So glad I found this new gale in black goatskin from Barneys.l like d older strap better. Thanks for sharing in my exitement



Online or in store? Full price?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Milky caramel said:


> So glad I found this new gale in black goatskin from Barneys.l like d older strap better. Thanks for sharing in my exitement


I just got this too at 30%. Still deciding if I should keep it. Bought a nano SDJ too and can't keep both. It looks gorgeous though


----------



## Milky caramel

thefinchster said:


> Online or in store? Full price?


Instores during d summer sale.


----------



## thefinchster

moi et mes sacs said:


> I just got this too at 30%. Still deciding if I should keep it. Bought a nano SDJ too and can't keep both. It looks gorgeous though



From where?! I've been looking for one.


----------



## Milky caramel

moi et mes sacs said:


> I just got this too at 30%. Still deciding if I should keep it. Bought a nano SDJ too and can't keep both. It looks gorgeous though


It's to die for! Luv the older strap better.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

thefinchster said:


> From where?! I've been looking for one.


Cruise fashion...UK


----------



## Miss World

Milky caramel said:


> So glad I found this new gale in black goatskin from Barneys.l like d older strap better. Thanks for sharing in my exitement



Gorgeous bag! I love the black goatskin with contrasting silver Givenchy logo.  What size is your Nightingale?

May i ask what you mean when you say you like the older straps better? Does your bag have the older version straps or is it a new version? Are you talking about the handbag handles or the long shoulder strap? How have the straps changed, i am not very familiar with the technical details of the Nightingale so would love to know what you mean


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Miss World said:


> Gorgeous bag! I love the black goatskin with contrasting silver Givenchy logo.  What size is your Nightingale?
> 
> May i ask what you mean when you say you like the older straps better? Does your bag have the older version straps or is it a new version? Are you talking about the handbag handles or the long shoulder strap? How have the straps changed, i am not very familiar with the technical details of the Nightingale so would love to know what you mean


Hi I think the new strap is flat plain leather without zip details.


----------



## Miss World

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi I think the new strap is flat plain leather without zip details.



Thank you! I like the Givenchy Nightingale with the zipper detailing, either way i would be very happy to have a Nightingale in my collection


----------



## jp23

Milky caramel said:


> So glad I found this new gale in black goatskin from Barneys.l like d older strap better. Thanks for sharing in my exitement




Congrats! Do enjoy her! She's one of my most favorite bags!


----------



## Milky caramel

Miss World said:


> Gorgeous bag! I love the black goatskin with contrasting silver Givenchy logo.  What size is your Nightingale?
> 
> May i ask what you mean when you say you like the older straps better? Does your bag have the older version straps or is it a new version? Are you talking about the handbag handles or the long shoulder strap? How have the straps changed, i am not very familiar with the technical details of the Nightingale so would love to know what you mean


Hi it's in medium size. The long strap in d older style has a zipper attached to it. But none in d newer styles.


----------



## ripgurl2013

Milky caramel said:


> So glad I found this new gale in black goatskin from Barneys.l like d older strap better. Thanks for sharing in my exitement


this is what i want, too!  such a perfect bag.  congrats on your score!


----------



## ripgurl2013

i recently got this one, too!  i love it so much


----------



## ripgurl2013

mrsMsunshine said:


> Posted this on another thread.  Out today with my small gale


love it! love red nightingales


----------



## ripgurl2013

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853775
> 
> 
> something wrong with the last picture of the previous post so here goes again.
> 
> sorry for the multiple post


so beautiful - i am looking around for this exact one now, but can't seem to find one now that this style is being phased out..


----------



## ripgurl2013

missmoimoi said:


> My Nightingale collection both med but it's funny how the carmine red one looks much bigger!  I am just itching to buy a med black at Holts right now but I should wait until next year.  Black will always be around although there are so many variations...


both are amazing.  i have a red, and am in the market for a black too!


----------



## ripgurl2013

GemsBerry said:


> I personally prefer goat, it's bulletproof. I wore my Gales on trips in any weather and they are like new (even light colors). While lamb is more delicate, prone to color fading due to rubbing and sun exposure. But lamb is smooshier I'd say if you are looking for a "night out" bag lamb is great, but if you need an everyday "working horse" bag go for goat.
> 
> I snapped picture of my Gales together (from the top clockwise - small sugar gray in goat, small beige in goat, med greige in goat, small purple in lamb, small aubergine in goat and small color-block in goat).
> And picture of goat and lamb together.


 wow this is an amazing collection!


----------



## Milky caramel

ripgurl2013 said:


> this is what i want, too!  such a perfect bag.  congrats on your score!


Thanks


----------



## GemsBerry

ripgurl2013 said:


> wow this is an amazing collection!



Thank you *Ripgurl *


----------



## tulippes

Hi everyone, I was just wondering whether givenchy will still be producing nightingales with the old design with the new nightingale design out in stores.  If the old design isn't being produced anymore, I better get cracking on getting one for myself now! Thanks in advance!


----------



## cyrill

Just bought it yesterday! New Nightingale small in black color, and i love it very much!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

cyrill said:


> Just bought it yesterday! New Nightingale small in black color, and i love it very much!




Stunning so sleek!! Please do mod pics. [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

cyrill said:


> Just bought it yesterday! New Nightingale small in black color, and i love it very much!




I love the smoothness!


----------



## cyrill

I will post the mod pics soon!

Yes it's even more beautiful in real life!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cyrill said:


> I will post the mod pics soon!
> 
> Yes it's even more beautiful in real life!



Congrats on your beautiful new gale! Please also share what you can put into your bag.


----------



## Violet Bleu

cyrill said:


> Just bought it yesterday! New Nightingale small in black color, and i love it very much!



Wow! Looks delicious!


----------



## cyrill

I haven't had the chance to wear it, but here is a quick mod posts for references, pardon the messy room  

Oh I'm 155 cm and size UK 8, and I bought this at Givenchi Jakarta for IDR32,500,000 or about $2,300, hope it helps 

(Next time I will post what can I put inside the bag, it's quite roomy so you definitely can put a lot)


----------



## reckfly

cyrill said:


> I haven't had the chance to wear it, but here is a quick mod posts for references, pardon the messy room
> 
> Oh I'm 155 cm and size UK 8, and I bought this at Givenchi Jakarta for IDR32,500,000 or about $2,300, hope it helps
> 
> (Next time I will post what can I put inside the bag, it's quite roomy so you definitely can put a lot)


Oh my, such beautiful mod shots. I love the new nightingale more than ever after seeing it on you. I do like the zippered shoulder strap of the original, but find I rarely see anyone carrying it on the shoulder either in pics or real life so I suppose it isn't as user-friendly as the redesigned strap!

Love the leather too; what leather is it?


----------



## louien

On the contrary, the strap on the older style was one of the most comfortable to carry-for me at least-compared to say a bbag (city/day) or a ps1. Of course it is not as long as the new one as I see here


----------



## cyrill

reckfly said:


> Oh my, such beautiful mod shots. I love the new nightingale more than ever after seeing it on you. I do like the zippered shoulder strap of the original, but find I rarely see anyone carrying it on the shoulder either in pics or real life so I suppose it isn't as user-friendly as the redesigned strap!
> 
> Love the leather too; what leather is it?


I'm not really sure about the leather, maybe other could give advice about it


----------



## Sazzy3103

cyrill said:


> I haven't had the chance to wear it, but here is a quick mod posts for references, pardon the messy room
> 
> Oh I'm 155 cm and size UK 8, and I bought this at Givenchi Jakarta for IDR32,500,000 or about $2,300, hope it helps
> 
> (Next time I will post what can I put inside the bag, it's quite roomy so you definitely can put a lot)


Beautiful! Thanks for mod shots and congrats on your new bag! I'm saving for one for a trip to New York and would love to see how much it holds.


----------



## reckfly

louien said:


> On the contrary, the strap on the older style was one of the most comfortable to carry-for me at least-compared to say a bbag (city/day) or a ps1. Of course it is not as long as the new one as I see here



Ah, thanks for saying so and correcting my assumption. That is great to know as I have long found the old shoulder strap simply stunning and unique!


----------



## deenab

Great bag! Does anyone know if the new nightingale small is larger than the old small nightingale? The old one was a bit too small imo.


----------



## cyrill

deenab said:


> Great bag! Does anyone know if the new nightingale small is larger than the old small nightingale? The old one was a bit too small imo.


According to the SA, the new style is slightly bigger, too bad they don't have one in store for comparison thou...


----------



## fawkex

cyrill said:


> Just bought it yesterday! New Nightingale small in black color, and i love it very much!



I thought that they only have this in smooth leather. Looking at your pics, it makes me drooools.. 
major congrats..


----------



## Shobebot

Hi Ladies! I'm new to TPF and here's my gale in action at SF Union square! [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

Shobebot said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new to TPF and here's my gale in action at SF Union square! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126476




Cute is that lambskin?


----------



## sas611

Hi can I ask a question for anyone who has a small nightingale (or any size really) if they have issues with the shoulder strap detaching itself? Many thanks


----------



## jp23

sas611 said:


> Hi can I ask a question for anyone who has a small nightingale (or any size really) if they have issues with the shoulder strap detaching itself? Many thanks




I have a large, and rarely it does detach itself. Never when I'm carrying her though, just like when I'm home conditioning her and moving her in all sorts of directions.  But also I hardly ever wear the shoulder strap [emoji54]


----------



## sas611

jp23 said:


> I have a large, and rarely it does detach itself. Never when I'm carrying her though, just like when I'm home conditioning her and moving her in all sorts of directions.  But also I hardly ever wear the shoulder strap [emoji54]




Thanks for your response. 
Does anyone else have any input?


----------



## GemsBerry

sas611 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Does anyone else have any input?



Yes, I have 5 small Gales, strap detaches itself sometimes. but if it happens it's only on one side and I catch it right away, it's not like it falls off completely.


----------



## sas611

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, I have 5 small Gales, strap detaches itself sometimes. but if it happens it's only on one side and I catch it right away, it's not like it falls off completely.


Hi thanks for responding. Can I also ask do you carry it by the shoulder strap often or usually just by the handles? TIA


----------



## GemsBerry

sas611 said:


> Hi thanks for responding. Can I also ask do you carry it by the shoulder strap often or usually just by the handles? TIA



You are welcome  I usually wear them on the crook of the arm or carry by handles. I use shoulder strap only when my hands are busy, to me the bag looks like a backpack when on a shoulder, also it's a bit slippery, so mostly I don't use strap.


----------



## sas611

GemsBerry said:


> You are welcome  I usually wear them on the crook of the arm or carry by handles. I use shoulder strap only when my hands are busy, to me the bag looks like a backpack when on a shoulder, also it's a bit slippery, so mostly I don't use strap.


Thank you


----------



## Zeremine

Out riding


----------



## hrhsunshine

Zeremine said:


> Out riding



Great shot! Super cute micro gale!


----------



## jp23

Zeremine said:


> Out riding




Awwww so cute!


----------



## chrstyle

cyrill said:


> I haven't had the chance to wear it, but here is a quick mod posts for references, pardon the messy room
> 
> Oh I'm 155 cm and size UK 8, and I bought this at Givenchi Jakarta for IDR32,500,000 or about $2,300, hope it helps
> 
> (Next time I will post what can I put inside the bag, it's quite roomy so you definitely can put a lot)


Oh that bag!  Is the strap long enough for crossbody? How long is the strap? i'm debating over the micro or this small.


----------



## Sazzy3103

Got this beauty today from DH for Christmas (small Nightingale in black goatskin)  Been wanting this since the new style came out. Such a gorgeous bag, can highly recommend to anyone thinking about getting one.


----------



## Rina337

Sazzy3103 said:


> Got this beauty today from DH for Christmas (small Nightingale in black goatskin)  Been wanting this since the new style came out. Such a gorgeous bag, can highly recommend to anyone thinking about getting one.




So jealous! I'm contemplating getting the small, I'm hesitant as I like the size but want cross body strap. &#128557;


----------



## Sazzy3103

Rina337 said:


> So jealous! I'm contemplating getting the small, I'm hesitant as I like the size but want cross body strap. &#128557;


I haven't tried the strap at full length yet, but from the looks of it I don't think it will be cross body length, which I personally don't mind on this bag. I think the micro nightingale would be perfect as a cross body, but I'm not even sure if that strap is long enough. Shame really.


----------



## Rina337

Sazzy3103 said:


> I haven't tried the strap at full length yet, but from the looks of it I don't think it will be cross body length, which I personally don't mind on this bag. I think the micro nightingale would be perfect as a cross body, but I'm not even sure if that strap is long enough. Shame really.




I tried the micro on, but I liked the small size better...


----------



## Miss World

Sazzy3103 said:


> Got this beauty today from DH for Christmas (small Nightingale in black goatskin)  Been wanting this since the new style came out. Such a gorgeous bag, can highly recommend to anyone thinking about getting one.



Ahhhh the slouchy leather looks amazing! Congrats on your beautiful new nightingale bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sazzy3103 said:


> Got this beauty today from DH for Christmas (small Nightingale in black goatskin)  Been wanting this since the new style came out. Such a gorgeous bag, can highly recommend to anyone thinking about getting one.


gorgeous


----------



## Sazzy3103

Miss World said:


> Ahhhh the slouchy leather looks amazing! Congrats on your beautiful new nightingale bag.


Thank you, it's fast becoming my favourite bag


----------



## ho_chris

Shobebot said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new to TPF and here's my gale in action at SF Union square! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126476



Love this bag!! Been searching for this exact bag for months


----------



## wouldyouknow42

Got my small Nightingale two days ago and I've taken it everywhere since. I might like it even more than the original, which I didn't think would be possible. While less distinctive, the new strap is much more practical and even full the bag feels almost weightless. 

For me, this redesign achieves the perfect balance between structure and slouch (Antigona is too boxy for my tastes). I think it's going to age beautifully, and like all the Givenchy bags I have owned, it feels like it could get through a war unscathed, which is good, as I don't baby my bags. 

Couple of pics attached. Apologies for the poor quality. My phone is dead, so I've used my tablet. I've pictured the contents so you can see how much fits in there. The tablet I'm using to take the picture should be added to the load (10 inch Samsung Galaxy). The Moleskine diary is the extra large size. I had room left over in the bag for another paperback and a scarf.


----------



## jp23

wouldyouknow42 said:


> Got my small Nightingale two days ago and I've taken it everywhere since. I might like it even more than the original, which I didn't think would be possible. While less distinctive, the new strap is much more practical and even full the bag feels almost weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this redesign achieves the perfect balance between structure and slouch (Antigona is too boxy for my tastes). I think it's going to age beautifully, and like all the Givenchy bags I have owned, it feels like it could get through a war unscathed, which is good, as I don't baby my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of pics attached. Apologies for the poor quality. My phone is dead, so I've used my tablet. I've pictured the contents so you can see how much fits in there. The tablet I'm using to take the picture should be added to the load (10 inch Samsung Galaxy). The Moleskine diary is the extra large size. I had room left over in the bag for another paperback and a scarf.




So beautiful!


----------



## Jaxholt15

So pretty!!!!


----------



## raffifi

wouldyouknow42 said:


> Got my small Nightingale two days ago and I've taken it everywhere since. I might like it even more than the original, which I didn't think would be possible. While less distinctive, the new strap is much more practical and even full the bag feels almost weightless.
> 
> For me, this redesign achieves the perfect balance between structure and slouch (Antigona is too boxy for my tastes). I think it's going to age beautifully, and like all the Givenchy bags I have owned, it feels like it could get through a war unscathed, which is good, as I don't baby my bags.
> 
> Couple of pics attached. Apologies for the poor quality. My phone is dead, so I've used my tablet. I've pictured the contents so you can see how much fits in there. The tablet I'm using to take the picture should be added to the load (10 inch Samsung Galaxy). The Moleskine diary is the extra large size. I had room left over in the bag for another paperback and a scarf.




wow, it's a beauty. I love the new design so much and I finally have the money to buy one myself this year 
what type of leather is yours?


----------



## Picard

Thank You for The photos. The new design is Awesome!!!


----------



## wobertow

shoppingpal said:


> Congrats! Is this the one that you got from Coplon's? It's very pretty! And if I remember it right, it was like 75% OFF, right? [emoji106][emoji6]







amoree said:


> I'm thinking of getting this size but interested to know what it fits!  Are you able to share what you carry in it?




So sorry ladies for the super late reply. 
@shoppingpal- yes it was! I was so happy about that! I've been in touch with the coplon's SA since and I haven't had the same luck. I wish something like that would happen again

@amoree- it fits  a continental sized wallet, iphone, sunglasses, lip balm, hand sanitizer, sometimes a camera and my daughter's small container of treats[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

wouldyouknow42 said:


> Got my small Nightingale two days ago and I've taken it everywhere since. I might like it even more than the original, which I didn't think would be possible. While less distinctive, the new strap is much more practical and even full the bag feels almost weightless.
> 
> For me, this redesign achieves the perfect balance between structure and slouch (Antigona is too boxy for my tastes). I think it's going to age beautifully, and like all the Givenchy bags I have owned, it feels like it could get through a war unscathed, which is good, as I don't baby my bags.
> 
> Couple of pics attached. Apologies for the poor quality. My phone is dead, so I've used my tablet. I've pictured the contents so you can see how much fits in there. The tablet I'm using to take the picture should be added to the load (10 inch Samsung Galaxy). The Moleskine diary is the extra large size. I had room left over in the bag for another paperback and a scarf.


Classic!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Happy Luppy

wouldyouknow42 said:


> Got my small Nightingale two days ago and I've taken it everywhere since. I might like it even more than the original, which I didn't think would be possible. While less distinctive, the new strap is much more practical and even full the bag feels almost weightless.
> 
> For me, this redesign achieves the perfect balance between structure and slouch (Antigona is too boxy for my tastes). I think it's going to age beautifully, and like all the Givenchy bags I have owned, it feels like it could get through a war unscathed, which is good, as I don't baby my bags.
> 
> Couple of pics attached. Apologies for the poor quality. My phone is dead, so I've used my tablet. I've pictured the contents so you can see how much fits in there. The tablet I'm using to take the picture should be added to the load (10 inch Samsung Galaxy). The Moleskine diary is the extra large size. I had room left over in the bag for another paperback and a scarf.


Beautiful bag! Is it a bit heavy without all of your stuffs inside?


----------



## wouldyouknow42

No, I find it really light. A more structured and lighter version of an AW Rocco. It's become my everyday bag. Continuously suprised by how much I manage to pack in it.


----------



## wouldyouknow42

raffifi said:


> wow, it's a beauty. I love the new design so much and I finally have the money to buy one myself this year
> what type of leather is yours?


It's calf.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Torn between the medium and the small. The medium seems to be a similar size to the AW Rocco bag, which I may be able to pull off. Do any of the shoulder straps work cross-body on either of the Nightingales? 

How is everyone liking theirs? Thanks!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I just bought the medium today at Barneys.. very excited. BUT is it too big? Should I get the small? Any input is welcome! Sorry about the yoga pants haha. I'm 5'3"


----------



## Vee1227

stephlny78 said:


> I just bought the medium today at Barneys.. very excited. BUT is it too big? Should I get the small? Any input is welcome! Sorry about the yoga pants haha. I'm 5'3"




I think the small would suit you better. I'm almost 5'7 and I tried the medium on and found it too big. I tried on the small and I think it's the perfect size, just my opinion. The small in black is now on my wish list! Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Clearly I'm on the fence, so that should probably be a sign in itself! Also considering the goat leather pandora.. because it lays a little more "flat".

Thanks!


----------



## jayne01

stephlny78 said:


> Torn between the medium and the small. The medium seems to be a similar size to the AW Rocco bag, which I may be able to pull off. Do any of the shoulder straps work cross-body on either of the Nightingales?
> 
> How is everyone liking theirs? Thanks!




The medium in the new style is definitely bigger than the Rocco, here are a couple comparison pics. Unfortunately I haven't seen the small yet IRL to compare. 




** edit, sorry, just saw your post that you'd already picked up the medium. Do you already have a Pandora? I have both and find that I reach for my Pandora much more often...


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I don't yet, I may exchange it.. The comparison is super helpful!


----------



## Vee1227

stephlny78 said:


> Clearly I'm on the fence, so that should probably be a sign in itself! Also considering the goat leather pandora.. because it lays a little more "flat".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




So funny...I'm picking up my first Pandora in goat leather (hopefully) next week!! I'm still debating between black or deep blue. Between the Nightingale and Pandora...I prefer Pandora!!! But they are both beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Yeah, I wish we could buy them all!


----------



## elu

stephlny78 said:


> I just bought the medium today at Barneys.. very excited. BUT is it too big? Should I get the small? Any input is welcome! Sorry about the yoga pants haha. I'm 5'3"


Depends in part what you use it for! I have a medium (old version) so that I can go straight to class after work (i go to school part time) so the extra room is nice. I will say, I probably would have gotten the small for the same purpose had it been available.


----------



## Picard

I like this bag in medium size. And I don't see you too big on you.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Ladies if anyone is looking for a brand new red mini on sale and in tri state nyc area. 
TJ maxx Greenvile (Long Island)
$1299


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ladies if anyone is looking for a brand new red mini on sale and in tri state nyc area.
> TJ maxx Greenvile (Long Island)
> $1299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276495


the color is gorgeous


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Vee1227 said:


> So funny...I'm picking up my first Pandora in goat leather (hopefully) next week!! I'm still debating between black or deep blue. Between the Nightingale and Pandora...I prefer Pandora!!! But they are both beautiful bags!!!!


I think the goat Pandora is actually more sturdy leather than the calf Nightingale. The blue is really pretty, especially if you already have a similarly sized black bag.


----------



## lulu1982

stephlny78 said:


> I just bought the medium today at Barneys.. very excited. BUT is it too big? Should I get the small? Any input is welcome! Sorry about the yoga pants haha. I'm 5'3"



I love your pants!  where are you the from?


----------



## wishiwasinLA

lulu1982 said:


> I love your pants!  where are you the from?


Under Armour! I ordered them from onlineshoes.com


----------



## upupintheairme

I am thinking of getting a nightingale , Is the medium bag heavy? I am carrying YSL SAC DE JOUR BAG . I sprain by back because i love swinging my bag recently.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Ha! I just sold a small SDJ. It's not heavy, unless you fill it. So luxurious, though. &#128133;&#127996;


----------



## UpUpnAway

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ladies if anyone is looking for a brand new red mini on sale and in tri state nyc area.
> TJ maxx Greenvile (Long Island)
> $1299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276495



Whoa! That's MY tjmaxx! I'm not in the market for a nightingale at the moment. But maybe I should take a closer look next time!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

UpUpnAway said:


> Whoa! That's MY tjmaxx! I'm not in the market for a nightingale at the moment. But maybe I should take a closer look next time!




I had no idea tjmaxx does this either. I found out because of tpf there are threads in the shopping section on marshalls, last call, rack etc. and people post their great deals. Apparently tjmaxx online has designer bags (who knew) and in certain stores called runway. I found a store about 25 min drive from me and so far bought this bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] and a 3k ring from Bergdorf for $600. They have jewelry wallets etc etc. just saw ysl clutch on clearance for $359 but I don't need one. So a heads up they get Givenchy. The nightingale was new with shoulder strap still packaged inside the bag. This ant still had the blue plastic on the hardware which is totally my style Bc it would drive me mad if it was scratched for $1700 lol


----------



## Sweetyqbk

UpUpnAway said:


> Whoa! That's MY tjmaxx! I'm not in the market for a nightingale at the moment. But maybe I should take a closer look next time!




Also I scored this Givenchy Pandora box for $550 at deer park last call.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Sweetyqbk said:


> Also I scored this Givenchy Pandora box for $550 at deer park last call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287328



Omg! That bag is beautiful! I would've scooped it up too. Great find and thanks for the local tips!


----------



## Maldita1210

Anyone here have a clue how much a Nightingle Medium is currently priced in Europe ? I am going this summer and I am debating between LV Retiro or Nightingale.


----------



## Picard

Maldita1210 said:


> Anyone here have a clue how much a Nightingle Medium is currently priced in Europe ? I am going this summer and I am debating between LV Retiro or Nightingale.




New nightingale = 1690 euros aprox


----------



## Maldita1210

Picard said:


> New nightingale = 1690 euros aprox



Thanks


----------



## Maldita1210

donnie.d said:


> here's a mod shot



Is this the Small size ?


----------



## heaRtB

Baby is out today.. [emoji162]


----------



## GemsBerry

heaRtB said:


> Baby is out today.. [emoji162]



Beautiful! what type of leather is that?


----------



## megs0927

Pretty pretty!!


----------



## clairmyk

I just wanted to say that I am in LOVE with this bag and will (most likely) get it on Thursday. Medium Nightingale in Black (New version). I thought about the old version but after seeing the smoothness of the new one, it was hard to let go of the clean facade.. I would have preferred to have the givenchy logos on the handles instead of givenchy in words.. but you can't have everything. Also, i tried carrying it crossbody and it works for what I need it to do which is to smoosh against my body like a messsenger bag (:


----------



## GemsBerry

my new pre-loved two-tone small Gale


----------



## clairmyk

GemsBerry said:


> my new pre-loved two-tone small Gale



Gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## GemsBerry

clairmyk said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

heaRtB said:


> Baby is out today.. [emoji162]



I love the texture on your leather!!!



GemsBerry said:


> my new pre-loved two-tone small Gale



Great combo Gems! So versatile.


----------



## clairmyk

Guess what I got today!! [emoji4][emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not the best pictures but hopefully mod shots tomorrow! 
It's a medium black gale [emoji16]


----------



## StefaniJoy

GemsBerry said:


> my new pre-loved two-tone small Gale




That's awesome looking!! Love the two tone in neutral shades! [emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Great combo Gems! So versatile.





StefaniJoy said:


> That's awesome looking!! Love the two tone in neutral shades! [emoji164][emoji164]


Thank you ladies. it would have been on my wishlist if I had known it existed, but when I saw it I grabbed it with a light speed, it should be quite limited


----------



## Vee1227

clairmyk said:


> Guess what I got today!! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329503
> View attachment 3329504
> 
> Not the best pictures but hopefully mod shots tomorrow!
> It's a medium black gale [emoji16]




Gorgeous!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see mod shots!!!


----------



## clairmyk

Mod shots!! [emoji5]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	






It's pretty stuffed with work things. [emoji85]


----------



## randr21

heaRtB said:


> Baby is out today.. [emoji162]


I have this and love the look of the leather. Very durable as well.  They don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## Christa72720

clairmyk said:


> I just wanted to say that I am in LOVE with this bag and will (most likely) get it on Thursday. Medium Nightingale in Black (New version). I thought about the old version but after seeing the smoothness of the new one, it was hard to let go of the clean facade.. I would have preferred to have the givenchy logos on the handles instead of givenchy in words.. but you can't have everything. Also, i tried carrying it crossbody and it works for what I need it to do which is to smoosh against my body like a messsenger bag (:



 I am in the same situation! I have gone back and forth between the older version preloved and the newer version. I will probably order mine this week!


----------



## GemsBerry

another find - small goat skin in Moroccan blue.


----------



## Vee1227

clairmyk said:


> Mod shots!! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330185
> View attachment 3330186
> View attachment 3330187
> 
> 
> It's pretty stuffed with work things. [emoji85]




Looks great on you!!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji7]


----------



## clairmyk

Vee1227 said:


> Looks great on you!!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji7]




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## clairmyk

Christa72720 said:


> I am in the same situation! I have gone back and forth between the older version preloved and the newer version. I will probably order mine this week!




Hope you get it!! [emoji4]


----------



## miriamchien

Sazzy3103 said:


> Got this beauty today from DH for Christmas (small Nightingale in black goatskin)  Been wanting this since the new style came out. Such a gorgeous bag, can highly recommend to anyone thinking about getting one.



Is there any goatskin new version Nightingale? I thought there is only calfskin for the new version so i bought the calfskin one.....(prefer goatskin)


----------



## miriamchien

Love the details and the beautiful grained leather!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> another find - small goat skin in Moroccan blue.



Love!!! Wow, u have been busy!


----------



## hrhsunshine

miriamchien said:


> Love the details and the beautiful grained leather!!!



Their leathers are stunning!  I believe only calfskin. I prefer super suppleness of goatskin.


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Love!!! Wow, u have been busy!



Haha, girl, tell me about it - I acquired a studded gale, a ringed gale, a two-tone lamb gale and this blue gale in goat - all in two months.


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> Haha, girl, tell me about it - I acquired a studded gale, a ringed gale, a two-tone lamb gale and this blue gale in goat - all in two months.



Holy cow!!! You are on a BINGE!!


----------



## PIPET83

Men denim nightingale...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kerz23

I'm thinking of getting the medium Nightingale with the studded strap from NM, Pros and Cons of this bag? I'm typically an LV girl with a few Chanel, have never had a Givenchy? I tired on the plain strap last night and loved it


----------



## kerz23

I bought it .. Yay


----------



## Kmora

kerz23 said:


> I bought it .. Yay
> View attachment 3348394




Gorgeous!


----------



## clairmyk

kerz23 said:


> I bought it .. Yay
> View attachment 3348394




Yay! It's gorgeous!


----------



## kerz23

Thanks guys!! I love it!!


----------



## Picard

Personally, I do not like very obvious logos. One of the things I most liked the nightingale model is that it only has the drawing on the handles. I really like the new design without seams, but do not like "the name" on it.


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you for letting me share..[emoji120]


----------



## babybluegirl

My new to me medium  nightingale.  So happy with this one!


----------



## clairmyk

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share..[emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350932




 Is that blue suede? [emoji7]


----------



## PIPET83

clairmyk said:


> Is that blue suede? [emoji7]




No it is denim..[emoji6]


----------



## clairmyk

PIPET83 said:


> No it is denim..[emoji6]




Oops, my bad. [emoji85] It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

babybluegirl said:


> My new to me medium  nightingale.  So happy with this one!



Is it with zipper details? super rare, congrats!


----------



## babybluegirl

GemsBerry said:


> Is it with zipper details? super rare, congrats!



Thanks!  It's with studs.  The... Ball bearings?  are burnt into the Leather.  Something like that.


----------



## Picard

babybluegirl said:


> My new to me medium  nightingale.  So happy with this one!




Woow I am impress! Very original. LOVE IT! [emoji7]


----------



## GemsBerry

babybluegirl said:


> Thanks!  It's with studs.  The... Ball bearings?  are burnt into the Leather.  Something like that.



Even more rare, I didn't even know they made this edition


----------



## tulippes

I've been so busy at work but I finally got round to properly admiring my new to me Aubergine Nightingale! I wasn't planning on buying any bags but I couldn't help it when the very first Nightingale I fell in love with was in the Aubergine colour [emoji3]


----------



## GemsBerry

SS13 color block Gale in goat.


----------



## Picard

Aubergine???? [emoji173]&#65039; one of my favorite colors! Lucky you to find it!


----------



## tulippes

Picard said:


> Aubergine???? [emoji173]&#65039; one of my favorite colors! Lucky you to find it!




Yes, I remembered being really sad 2 years back when I found out that it was a seasonal colour and that it could no longer be bought in store [emoji28] lucky me indeed!


----------



## Jaidybug

My first Givenchy! Preowned and in like new condition! This bag is from 2015, has the khaki beige lining, so I think it is the electric blue? Please feel free to correct me if I got the colour wrong[emoji4]Very excited to own this bag!


----------



## jess ica

Jaidybug said:


> My first Givenchy! Preowned and in like new condition! This bag is from 2015, has the khaki beige lining, so I think it is the electric blue? Please feel free to correct me if I got the colour wrong[emoji4]Very excited to own this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364825



Wow... bright & beautiful!  Congrats on your first Givenchy!


----------



## Picard

Jaidybug said:


> My first Givenchy! Preowned and in like new condition! This bag is from 2015, has the khaki beige lining, so I think it is the electric blue? Please feel free to correct me if I got the colour wrong[emoji4]Very excited to own this bag!




The blue is incredible!!!! I am in love! [emoji170]


----------



## Jaidybug

jess ica said:


> Wow... bright & beautiful!  Congrats on your first Givenchy!



Thank you so much![emoji3]



Picard said:


> The blue is incredible!!!! I am in love! [emoji170]



Thank you, me too[emoji4]


----------



## halunfishie

What a great color! Congrats on your beautiful nightingale.


----------



## Jaidybug

halunfishie said:


> What a great color! Congrats on your beautiful nightingale.




Thank you![emoji3]


----------



## randr21

I just returned the beige and blush gales in new style.  They were both pretty, but I didnt like how the lighter colors were showing the wrinkles on the leather since the new styles's leather is thicker.


----------



## Camswife

Just got this beauty on Friday. In love


----------



## Jaidybug

Camswife said:


> Just got this beauty on Friday. In love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368763




Stunning! Beautiful colour!


----------



## jackosabel

Here is mine in tricolor


----------



## GemsBerry

jackosabel said:


> Here is mine in tricolor



she is sister of mine in beige/black/brown. I love that line!! 
is yours Med or small?


----------



## jackosabel

GemsBerry said:


> she is sister of mine in beige/black/brown. I love that line!!
> is yours Med or small?


Mine is in medium dear.  Kinda big for my size.  but this bag is so functional. I love the color of your Nightingale.  I love mine but sometimes I think I should have get a dark color.


----------



## GemsBerry

jackosabel said:


> Mine is in medium dear.  Kinda big for my size.  but this bag is so functional. I love the color of your Nightingale.  I love mine but sometimes I think I should have get a dark color.



Mine is Med too, but when it's full and I wear with a jacket it looks quite right. I agree, it holds everything and is easy to carry. I like yours too, I'd love to collect all three-color Gales


----------



## Kl1234

Camswife said:


> Just got this beauty on Friday. In love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368763



Love this color! Is this the small or medium?


----------



## Camswife

Kl1234 said:


> Love this color! Is this the small or medium?




It is the medium


----------



## kittyland06

Quilted Polyvinyl Medium Nightingale Black Satchel


----------



## randr21

Small gale in brown


----------



## rycechica1016

randr21 said:


> Small gale in brown




lovely! the color is so rich! enjoy[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## randr21

Med croc embossed gale in charcoal nubuck, so beautiful that I haven't even taken it out yet.  G really does the best exotic embossing...


----------



## randr21

Med green gale


----------



## Svrvh

Medium gale black waxy leather


----------



## kellytheshopper

randr21 said:


> Med croc embossed gale in charcoal nubuck, so beautiful that I haven't even taken it out yet.  G really does the best exotic embossing...



This is so gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## eiiv

This color looks good. That rich brown~~ *thumbs up*


randr21 said:


> Small gale in brown


----------



## eiiv

Wow. This one is cool! Have not seen this version before. Reminded me of the sharktooth clutch that I have; its leather is similar to your nightingale. Same season, probably?



randr21 said:


> Med croc embossed gale in charcoal nubuck, so beautiful that I haven't even taken it out yet.  G really does the best exotic embossing...


----------



## hiddencharms

Saw this gale on Fashionphile for the first time...
Anyone knows which year/line it's from?
I think I want it...


----------



## msnfas

Small Gale at 40% off from their boutique in SG. [emoji7]


----------



## Natewmaldonado

I bought this blue cotton denim nightingale tote from Barneys New York for $650. It's pretty large for me but I can get away with carrying to and from my classes or when traveling


----------



## solitudelove

randr21 said:


> Med croc embossed gale in charcoal nubuck, so beautiful that I haven't even taken it out yet.  G really does the best exotic embossing...


Wow!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Ozzysmom

Just bought this beauty! I'm just in love with the pattern and size. Perfect for me.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Hi Ladies, 

Anyone with the old design in large size? Any comparisons with the medium?


----------



## kbcrew

farhanashariff said:


> Small Gale at 40% off from their boutique in SG. [emoji7]



Love your bag [emoji7]. May I ask where you purchased it from? Thanks!


----------



## msnfas

Hello! Its from the Givenchy boutique at Paragon, in Singapore. [emoji3]


----------



## rebirth73

This is my first post.  I've been lurking purseblog forums for several years now just reading and researching.

Here is my very very well loved large sage green Nightingale with chocolate suede upper lining and magnetic closure.  Needs a good cleaning and has fading, but I love this baby so much!


----------



## julietoscar

Anybody have a picture of the new design Nightingales worn on the shoulder?


----------



## escety

farhanashariff said:


> Small Gale at 40% off from their boutique in SG. [emoji7]



Where?


----------



## kbcrew

Anyone here own a mini nightingale bag? Does it fit as much as the mini antigona ? [emoji4]


----------



## clairmyk

julietoscar said:


> Anybody have a picture of the new design Nightingales worn on the shoulder?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 like this?


----------



## randr21

Using my well loved gale today to shop around the city.


----------



## HunterL

Hi there,
I was wondering can the medium fit a 15" Laptop and when empty is the bag heavy or light? I have my eye on the classic black with gold zip shoulder strap one.


----------



## clairmyk

HunterL said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering can the medium fit a 15" Laptop and when empty is the bag heavy or light? I have my eye on the classic black with gold zip shoulder strap one.



Hi HunterL, 

Are you talking about the old design or the new design? I only have the new design in medium so I'll share about that. 

Yes, the bag is heavy when it is empty. It is a tight fit for my macbook air 13 inch so I would say that it won't fit a 15 inch unless you are ok with leaving it unzipped. Here are the dimensions of the black medium according to barney's: 10.5" height x 14.5" width x 7.0" depth (approximately).

Hope this helps! [emoji5]


----------



## GemsBerry

acquired on Black Friday sale.like new Small


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> acquired on Black Friday sale.like new Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540017
> View attachment 3540016


Great color!  You know I love the classic gale.


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> Great color!  You know I love the classic gale.


Thank you 
I know * Wink Wink*


----------



## HunterL

clairmyk said:


> Hi HunterL,
> 
> Are you talking about the old design or the new design? I only have the new design in medium so I'll share about that.
> 
> Yes, the bag is heavy when it is empty. It is a tight fit for my macbook air 13 inch so I would say that it won't fit a 15 inch unless you are ok with leaving it unzipped. Here are the dimensions of the black medium according to barney's: 10.5" height x 14.5" width x 7.0" depth (approximately).
> 
> Hope this helps! [emoji5]



Hi there, Thanks for the reply. Didn't realise there's a new design now. That's what I was worried about. I'd probably have to go large or extra large. For day to day carrying a 15" MacBook you don't want a leather bag that's too heavy. I'll have to think about it but thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## naux

kbcrew said:


> Anyone here own a mini nightingale bag? Does it fit as much as the mini antigona ? [emoji4]


Hey kbcrew, the mini nightingale holds quite a fair bit. I can fit in a short wallet, card holder, 2 hp, tissue pack & keys with space left. I dont own the mini antigona but from i've seen, it can probably hold just as much.


----------



## heaRtB

GemsBerry said:


> acquired on Black Friday sale.like new Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540017
> View attachment 3540016



What a beautiful color..  I love the classic nightingale and this size.. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## GemsBerry

heaRtB said:


> What a beautiful color..  I love the classic nightingale and this size.. [emoji4][emoji4]


Thank you dear, I stick with classic Gales too.


----------



## aholl

I need your help!! I am currently stuck between purchasing the medium Givenchy Nightingale, or the Saint Laurent Duffle 12 hrs.  (Both are second hand) This is my first major designer purchase and I'm torn between the two! What do you guys think?


----------



## randr21

aholl said:


> I need your help!! I am currently stuck between purchasing the medium Givenchy Nightingale, or the Saint Laurent Duffle 12 hrs.  (Both are second hand) This is my first major designer purchase and I'm torn between the two! What do you guys think?


Pics would be helpful


----------



## No_angel

Hi everyone. New to the Givenchy family here. I just got a Nightingale medium in red and she's perfect. [emoji7] Just wondering if anybody is using an insert in their gales? Like probably a samorga. Is it worth getting one because I heard the wait time is about a month.


----------



## kbcrew

No_angel said:


> Hi everyone. New to the Givenchy family here. I just got a Nightingale medium in red and she's perfect. [emoji7] Just wondering if anybody is using an insert in their gales? Like probably a samorga. Is it worth getting one because I heard the wait time is about a month.



I ordered a samorga for my LV bag and i love it. Great quality. The wait time was a bit (about 3 weeks), but worth it in my opinion.  By the way do you have the NM nightingale ? If so, how are you finding the leather to be? Is it delicate?


----------



## No_angel

kbcrew said:


> I ordered a samorga for my LV bag and i love it. Great quality. The wait time was a bit (about 3 weeks), but worth it in my opinion.  By the way do you have the NM nightingale ? If so, how are you finding the leather to be? Is it delicate?



Thank you! I just ordered for my Mulberry & Longchamp. They don't have any for the Givenchy nightingale but I'm hoping one of the inserts I ordered could work for the Gale as well. [emoji56]

I have a pre-loved lambskin gale from 2013, very buttery, soft to touch and in excellent condition. Been using it for 2 weeks and I didn't notice any considerable scratch so far. I'm still checking if there are products out there specific for lambskin to minimize surface wear.


----------



## Sunfeather

Hi Ladies, that's my first Givenchy. I fall in Love with the color. It's the small Nightingale....I was wondering about the space in the bag! I am really in Love [emoji7]
Thank you for let me share my newest Joy!


----------



## No_angel

Sunfeather said:


> Hi Ladies, that's my first Givenchy. I fall in Love with the color. It's the small Nightingale....I was wondering about the space in the bag! I am really in Love [emoji7]
> Thank you for let me share my newest Joy!
> View attachment 3608394



Such a beauty! Mod shot when you can please. 

How do you find the leather?


----------



## Sunfeather

No_angel said:


> Such a beauty! Mod shot when you can please.
> 
> How do you find the leather?



I can't tell you so much about the leather. I took "Nighty" till now one time out. No problem with scratches or color transfer! [emoji173]


----------



## Lauren611

Sunfeather said:


> Hi Ladies, that's my first Givenchy. I fall in Love with the color. It's the small Nightingale....I was wondering about the space in the bag! I am really in Love [emoji7]
> Thank you for let me share my newest Joy!
> View attachment 3608394



That bag color is GORGEOUSSSSSSSS


----------



## Sunfeather

Lauren611 said:


> That bag color is GORGEOUSSSSSSSS



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Natewmaldonado

I love using my Givenchy nightingale for weekend trips and traveling


----------



## kbcrew

I just purchased a preloved (new version) nightingale and I love it! But today I went to put my stuff in it and realized that the bag makes a squeaking sound! 
The hardware on the side where u hook the strap rubs and that is creating a squeaking sound. Does this happen to anyone else ??


----------



## clairmyk

kbcrew said:


> I just purchased a preloved (new version) nightingale and I love it! But today I went to put my stuff in it and realized that the bag makes a squeaking sound!
> The hardware on the side where u hook the strap rubs and that is creating a squeaking sound. Does this happen to anyone else ??


Mine squeaks sometimes. It doesn't bother me..


----------



## mktlim

kbcrew said:


> I just purchased a preloved (new version) nightingale and I love it! But today I went to put my stuff in it and realized that the bag makes a squeaking sound!
> The hardware on the side where u hook the strap rubs and that is creating a squeaking sound. Does this happen to anyone else ??



I have a new gale and one side squeaks for me. I read somewhere on the forums you can use WD40 or something to stop the squeaking but I'm too worried I'll spill the stuff on my bag. Here's mine.


----------



## randr21

The trifecta of nudes?  I have been obsessing over nudey colors!

Broke down and bought the mastic since I didn't have a light gale since Im deathly afraid of getting it dirty in NYC. Howevee, the mastic is just too pretty and is a litte darker than the beige, so I broke down and got it.  This is also my first med in new style.  Will see how it compares.  I think it will be a great weekend bag too.


----------



## Geddes

I finally purchased my first Nightingale yesterday  Walked through Selfridges and there it was waiting for me.................new in yesterday 
Small Nightingale in Midnight Blue


----------



## randr21

Oldie but a beauty. G makes lovely croc embossed bags...med gale.


----------



## randr21

Still carrying it, cheers me up. Looks amazing when wearing all white outfit.


----------



## GemsBerry

boosting thread with pic of my new Gale with eyelets


----------



## chchchcherrybomb

Last purchase before my bag ban: Preloved medium shaved leather with gunmetal hardware (from 2010).


----------



## kbcrew

Found this beauty in Neimans on sale! Love her, but can anyone tell me if the leather is delicate? How has yours worn over time? Thanks!


----------



## highend

Went back to my Givenchy roots this sale season and picked up some nightingales. My first G bags many years ago were nightingales, but I sold them rather quickly as I found the old style a bit cumbersome and sloppy.

For some reason, my interest became piqued again this sale season and have found the new design much more workable. The strap lengths are now actually functional and the side buckles give them shape while also keeping the casually cool drape.


The small medium beige was 50% off, the oxblood micro/mini was 60% off and the pink micro/mini was 65% (all with no tax to boot!)

Loving them!


----------



## Miss World

highend said:


> Went back to my Givenchy roots this sale season and picked up some nightingales. My first G bags many years ago were nightingales, but I sold them rather quickly as I found the old style a bit cumbersome and sloppy.
> 
> For some reason, my interest became piqued again this sale season and have found the new design much more workable. The strap lengths are now actually functional and the side buckles give them shape while also keeping the casually cool drape.
> View attachment 3918995
> 
> The small medium beige was 50% off, the oxblood micro/mini was 60% off and the pink micro/mini was 65% (all with no tax to boot!)
> 
> Loving them!


Gorgeous collection! It took me a while to get used to the new Nightingale because I loved the design of the old one so much, but these are really chic.


----------



## TNgypsy

I found a new small (I think...could be medium) new model nightingale in black for $1549. Is this a good deal?? I’m not familiar with the Nightingale but I’ve been obsessing since found it. Should I go back and get it? It’s black with silver hardware. Do these go on sale often? My bags are almost always black and nude. I’ve been thinking about a medium Pandora but this Nightingale has me obsessing....
Is it worth buying (provided it’s still there)?


----------



## Liz129

No_angel said:


> Hi everyone. New to the Givenchy family here. I just got a Nightingale medium in red and she's perfect. [emoji7] Just wondering if anybody is using an insert in their gales? Like probably a samorga. Is it worth getting one because I heard the wait time is about a month.


Hi, do you think the medium one quite heavy to carry?  I am struggling......


----------



## Ruby2s

TNgypsy said:


> I found a new small (I think...could be medium) new model nightingale in black for $1549. Is this a good deal?? I’m not familiar with the Nightingale but I’ve been obsessing since found it. Should I go back and get it? It’s black with silver hardware. Do these go on sale often? My bags are almost always black and nude. I’ve been thinking about a medium Pandora but this Nightingale has me obsessing....
> Is it worth buying (provided it’s still there)?



I just snagged a small nightingale in oxblood off FP in excellent condition for just under $1200. Waiting for it to arrive - so excited. It’s my second one. Last year I picked up one in the color sand. I love this bag! One for spring/summer and one for fall/winter.  ::

I did struggle with going for one in black but I’m obsessed with the color oxblood right now and I have other black bags.


----------



## randr21

TNgypsy said:


> I found a new small (I think...could be medium) new model nightingale in black for $1549. Is this a good deal?? I’m not familiar with the Nightingale but I’ve been obsessing since found it. Should I go back and get it? It’s black with silver hardware. Do these go on sale often? My bags are almost always black and nude. I’ve been thinking about a medium Pandora but this Nightingale has me obsessing....
> Is it worth buying (provided it’s still there)?



For black, it's not bad. Esp since small seems to be more popular.  I don't see this particular combo on sale much, and are snatched up quickly if discounted.


----------



## randr21

Liz129 said:


> Hi, do you think the medium one quite heavy to carry?  I am struggling......


Not that heavy, but the leather is substantial, so I wouldn't overstuff.


----------



## Justaddpink

After only two days it arrived! Wasn't sure if I'd go with the black or this brown but when I got it, it was really the right choice. 
Here we are out shopping, my baby and my precious.


----------



## Justaddpink

Oh and sorry, forgot... 
It's a small, bought from Fashionette and was not on sale.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 4017506
> 
> After only two days it arrived! Wasn't sure if I'd go with the black or this brown but when I got it, it was really the right choice.
> Here we are out shopping, my baby and my precious.



I love this colour! Is the new Gale's leather heavy?


----------



## Happy Luppy

randr21 said:


> Using my well loved gale today to shop around the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530788


is this goatskin?


----------



## Justaddpink

Happy Luppy said:


> I love this colour! Is the new Gale's leather heavy?


It is quite thick but I don't think the small is that heavy. My guess though is that the older ones are lighter.


----------



## TNgypsy

randr21 said:


> For black, it's not bad. Esp since small seems to be more popular.  I don't see this particular combo on sale much, and are snatched up quickly if discounted.



Thank you for responding. I really loved the black then saw one for considerably less in navy. Navy was my second choice and the price made it a no brainer for me[emoji4]. I have too many black bags so the blue is a nice change.


----------



## makesmesmile

My Nightingale in nude pink


----------



## mktlim

Happy Luppy said:


> I love this colour! Is the new Gale's leather heavy?



Depends how much you put inside! I have a small and it *can* get heavy...I'm guilty of putting all sorts of stuff my gale sometimes so I feel like I'm carrying rocks (especially when I put my giant power bar inside)! Otherwise it's one of the lighter bags I have.


----------



## amstevens714

highend said:


> Went back to my Givenchy roots this sale season and picked up some nightingales. My first G bags many years ago were nightingales, but I sold them rather quickly as I found the old style a bit cumbersome and sloppy.
> 
> For some reason, my interest became piqued again this sale season and have found the new design much more workable. The strap lengths are now actually functional and the side buckles give them shape while also keeping the casually cool drape.
> View attachment 3918995
> 
> The small medium beige was 50% off, the oxblood micro/mini was 60% off and the pink micro/mini was 65% (all with no tax to boot!)
> 
> Loving them!



Amazing! Love the oxblood color. Where did you pick them up for those prices? (If you don’t mind me asking)


----------



## highend

amstevens714 said:


> Amazing! Love the oxblood color. Where did you pick them up for those prices? (If you don’t mind me asking)


Thanks....I wear the oxblood the most of the bunch.  Both micro/mini styles came from Farfetch boutiques, and the small size from Ssense.


----------



## amstevens714

highend said:


> Thanks....I wear the oxblood the most of the bunch.  Both micro/mini styles came from Farfetch boutiques, and the small size from Ssense.



Great finds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amstevens714

Wanted to share my little lady. She is on the more “experienced” side  I attached a chain strap to make her a little dressier .


----------



## randr21

amstevens714 said:


> Wanted to share my little lady. She is on the more “experienced” side  I attached a chain strap to make her a little dressier .


The chain changes it up so nicely!


----------



## randr21

Happy Luppy said:


> is this goatskin?


Calf I think


----------



## kbcrew

highend said:


> Went back to my Givenchy roots this sale season and picked up some nightingales. My first G bags many years ago were nightingales, but I sold them rather quickly as I found the old style a bit cumbersome and sloppy.
> 
> For some reason, my interest became piqued again this sale season and have found the new design much more workable. The strap lengths are now actually functional and the side buckles give them shape while also keeping the casually cool drape.
> View attachment 3918995
> 
> The small medium beige was 50% off, the oxblood micro/mini was 60% off and the pink micro/mini was 65% (all with no tax to boot!)
> 
> Loving them!



Love your bags . Does the micro /mini fit a decent amount of things?


----------



## lepasion

I got this Limited Edition Nightingale from Japan. Does anyone know from what year it is?


----------



## highend

Rounding out my renewed nightingale collection (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nightingale-here.700447/page-86#post-31923381) with this black micro/mini I scored during the montaigne market private sale for $650.


...love these quirky-cool little (yet functional) bags


----------



## Geddes

Oops i did it again ............


----------



## lcutli1

I came here to celebrate my first Nightingale purchase! I just picked it up for $989 due to a customer service error in my favor

I've been coveting this bag for ages. Here is the store pic - it's a Medium:




I am slightly (but not too much) worried about the color, which looks teal and that's what I want, but is called "petrol" which when googled looks less appealing. But whatever I am optimistic!

As soon as is comes in the mail I'll unbox it for all you lovelies. I'm so excited about it and also about the fantastic price I scored it for!

Edit: specified size Medium


----------



## lcutli1

lcutli1 said:


> I came here to celebrate my first Nightingale purchase! I just picked it up for $989 due to a customer service error in my favor
> 
> I've been coveting this bag for ages. Here is the store pic - it's a Medium:
> View attachment 4083013
> View attachment 4083016
> 
> 
> 
> I am slightly (but not too much) worried about the color, which looks teal and that's what I want, but is called "petrol" which when googled looks less appealing. But whatever I am optimistic!
> 
> As soon as is comes in the mail I'll unbox it for all you lovelies. I'm so excited about it and also about the fantastic price I scored it for!
> 
> Edit: specified size Medium



Here she is!!!

First impressions: She does not photograph well! It's like every wrinkle is magnified. But I love her!  And I really like the color!

Weather today is dreadful so I won't be able to go on the maiden voyage yet. Will update when I do


----------



## Metope

I’m not one to impulse buy expensive stuff usually, but I came across this randomly on Farfetch and I knew I had to have it. There was only one left too! 

In a way it’s not *that* much of an impulse purchase because I’ve been drooling over the Nightingale ever since the new version was released a couple years back. I’ve just never come across one for sale in a color I liked, and over $2k is more than my conscience can handle. This dark blue (Farfetch calls it 403, after some googling I think it’s called Blue Notte/Night Blue) looks absolutely stunning. I’m so excited!


----------



## mmajolica

Finally joined the gale club, and I couldn't be happier!  Here's my new small moto oxblood, fully functionally packed with me at work:




I've been trying to flatten out the crease across the middle but it's been difficult with how structured the moto parts are and the top just pools over like a muffin top lol.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ceriseluster

Going out with this heavy but pretty nightingale


----------



## Luccibag

My Givenchy nightingale in the older version.


----------



## Rinnn

Finally joined the forum and this thread after browsing for so long. I've wanted the nightingale since I was a poor student and about 10 years later, I bit the bullet because they are phasing it out. It makes me so sad  but perhaps better for my wallet haha.

Here is the micro on me. I'm about 5'1



and recently on my trip to new york, I picked up this one in small after seeing it at the outlet and thinking about it for the entire day.  I couldn't resist the color.


----------



## Lady DKR




----------



## rowerowe

First time poster here! Insanely in love with my small Nightingale with logo strap. ❤️


----------



## randr21

Had to post this after helping another tpfer.  How pretty is the zipper contrast against the gold hw.


----------



## imunlisted

Ok, finally posting this but might also get laughed at...

The Givenchy Nightingale is my first bag love (only ever had two, the other being the Saint Laurent Loulou medium flap bag); I've wanted it since I saw a picture of one of the Olsen twins carrying one in 2006. I was way too young (i.e. highschool) so I made a mental note. ELEVEN YEARS LATER, I was in Paris for a study abroad in graduate school. I decided it would be poetic to buy my dream bag there at the boutique, and I did. ❤ Thank goodness, by the way, seeing how it was recently discontinued!

Here's the I'm-a-wierdo part. I haven't used it yet! I love it and take it out once in a while to admire it but then carefully and lovingly put it back. I use my other luxury bags regularly - I use a Givenchy George V tote, Saint Laurent Loulou flap and Ferragamo Fiamma crossbody the most. I don't know why I can't bear to use my Nightingale yet! Maybe it just means something to me emotionally? I might just be crazy. I love seeing all of them on here and how they're being used - maybe one day...


----------



## Straight-Laced

The big old calf leather Gale I use as an overnight bag.  DH is allowed to use it every so often


----------



## HavPlenty

My Nightingale. I have wanted this bag ever since I saw Rosie H Whitley carrying it in airport.


----------



## iluminadablue

randr21 said:


> Had to post this after helping another tpfer.  How pretty is the zipper contrast against the gold hw.
> View attachment 4374337


Beautiful! Is this the micro in emerald?


----------



## randr21

iluminadablue said:


> Beautiful! Is this the micro in emerald?



Thanks! It's nightingale old style in medium from early 2010s.


----------



## wkim




----------



## HavPlenty

wkim said:


> View attachment 4512318


Nice.
What size is yours?


----------



## wkim

HavPlenty said:


> Nice.
> What size is yours?


Thanks! It's the medium


----------



## HavPlenty

wkim said:


> Thanks! It's the medium


Do you find it huge? I really love mine but it's much bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## wkim

HavPlenty said:


> Do you find it huge? I really love mine but it's much bigger than I thought it would be.


It's bigger than I thought it would be for sure  but I'm a big bag kinda girl, so I love it! 
*leather so smushy, hardware so perfect. Someone said Givenchy is mid-level. I was like whaaaa????


----------



## HavPlenty

wkim said:


> It's bigger than I thought it would be for sure  but I'm a big bag kinda girl, so I love it!
> *leather so smushy, hardware so perfect. Someone said Givenchy is mid-level. I was like whaaaa????


It's premium just like it's categorized here on purseforum.  Someone is misinformed, lol.


----------



## Purseaholic7

Can you please help me if this is authentic or not


----------



## Kristinaph

amstevens714 said:


> Wanted to share my little lady. She is on the more “experienced” side  I attached a chain strap to make her a little dressier .


Hi. what size is this?


----------



## amstevens714

Kristinaph said:


> Hi. what size is this?



she’s a small


----------



## Jennilee

Hello everyone! I recently purchased my first pre loved Nightingale. She’s from the year 2017 and she really is beautiful. She arrived smelling of strong perfume but she’s been airing out and it’s almost gone. My only question is the Givenchy logo on the front. It’s pretty worn and peeling off. The bag itself is in wonderful condition. Does this peeling happen to all of them? Thank you!


----------



## randr21

Jennilee said:


> Hello everyone! I recently purchased my first pre loved Nightingale. She’s from the year 2017 and she really is beautiful. She arrived smelling of strong perfume but she’s been airing out and it’s almost gone. My only question is the Givenchy logo on the front. It’s pretty worn and peeling off. The bag itself is in wonderful condition. Does this peeling happen to all of them? Thank you!


I have only 1 new gale and the logo is still 100% present. I think it has to due to usage. The more frequently used an item is, like a wallet or purse, the more likely that the gold foil stamping? will come off. My guess is that it would only come off after daily use for a few years, and I've owned my for 4 years.

If it really bothers you, you might ask Givenchy boutique to restamp it, probably at a small cost, but otherwise,  just enjoy the bag.


----------



## randr21

Ref pic


----------



## Jennilee

randr21 said:


> I have only 1 new gale and the logo is still 100% present. I think it has to due to usage. The more frequently used an item is, like a wallet or purse, the more likely that the gold foil stamping? will come off. My guess is that it would only come off after daily use for a few years, and I've owned my for 4 years.
> 
> If it really bothers you, you might ask Givenchy boutique to restamp it, probably at a small cost, but otherwise,  just enjoy the bag.


You’re right, I’m just going to enjoy the bag! It seems it’s worn due to how the leather relaxed in that area. The bag is broken in and relaxed but the condition really is amazing. I’d also like to acquire a brown gale. Your bag is gorgeous- what year is yours from? Are there different browns depending on the year/season?


----------



## randr21

Jennilee said:


> You’re right, I’m just going to enjoy the bag! It seems it’s worn due to how the leather relaxed in that area. The bag is broken in and relaxed but the condition really is amazing. I’d also like to acquire a brown gale. Your bag is gorgeous- what year is yours from? Are there different browns depending on the year/season?



One of the reasons why I love G bags, esp the OG styles, is their leathers. For me, the older they get, the better. Not high maintenance so it's for special occasions only, or delicate, but in it for the long haul due to its quality and durability. Mine is from 2016 and I want to say the brown is called tobacco but dont quote me. I feel like G doesnt do brown as much, probably bc they do brighter or jewel toned colors really well, and brown has lesser appeal? So when they came out w this brown in new gale, I had to have it, even tho I preferred the old gale style. no regrets as it is the only brown G bag I have, I think. [emoji4] enjoy you beautiful bag.


----------



## Jennilee

randr21 said:


> One of the reasons why I love G bags, esp the OG styles, is their leathers. For me, the older they get, the better. Not high maintenance so it's for special occasions only, or delicate, but in it for the long haul due to its quality and durability. Mine is from 2016 and I want to say the brown is called tobacco but dont quote me. I feel like G doesnt do brown as much, probably bc they do brighter or jewel toned colors really well, and brown has lesser appeal? So when they came out w this brown in new gale, I had to have it, even tho I preferred the old gale style. no regrets as it is the only brown G bag I have, I think. [emoji4] enjoy you beautiful bag.


Thank you! I do love the old style as well and would love to have one. I’m also on the lookout for a large black goatskin pandora. Have a great day!


----------



## randr21

Marine blue old gale


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I just bought a Micro preloved one from Fashionphile today! Not sure what year it's from, but it's one of the early versions from what I can tell. I got a great deal on it ... it was $475 marked down to $380, and it's in very good condition. It's calfskin leather in medium blue. I'll post a pic when I get it.

This is the first purse I've bought since 2014, so I'm excited!


----------



## randr21

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I just bought a Micro preloved one from Fashionphile today! Not sure what year it's from, but it's one of the early versions from what I can tell. I got a great deal on it ... it was $475 marked down to $380, and it's in very good condition. It's calfskin leather in medium blue. I'll post a pic when I get it.
> 
> This is the first purse I've bought since 2014, so I'm excited!



How exciting. I love the gale so much. Glad you waited so long for an amazing deal.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

randr21 said:


> How exciting. I love the gale so much. Glad you waited so long for an amazing deal.




Actually, I thought I was done in 2014, but then I recently decided I wanted a blue leather bag. I searched for weeks and found this one. I'll post a pic tomorrow when I'm somewhere I can get a signal on my phone. (My phone camera is my only camera).


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Here's my new Micro! She's so SMALL! Can't believe it cost $1,900-ish new. It's from 2014.


----------



## randr21

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> View attachment 4773141
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new Micro! She's so SMALL! Can't believe it cost $1,900-ish new. It's from 2014.


Adorable! I haven't seen a zanzi leather with the logo stamping in a long time. It's the best leather for bright colors, like this beautiful blue. I'm sure there are great deals since 2014...glad you fought one you liked.


----------



## Banana015

Can anyone help me determine if this is a bag/strap combo that belong together? Or even if this bag seems questionable as to the authenticity. My husband just purchase this bag for me on Fashionphile and it is listed as a Nightingale made in 2016 but when I try to look at any pictures online the only one I can find with a studded strap, is attached to a bag that has the top portion clipped to the bottom.

Sorry for the photos having “sold” things over them, but it was all I could get. The photo that has “sold out” is a Bergdorf Goodman picture of what I think the bag should look like. The “Sold Find Another” is the Fashionphile ad. The studs on the strap don’t even look the same, color wise. I was looking to get the Antigona, but he found this one and I’m OK with it but I don’t know anything about it and now that it is discontinued I have no idea how to find any information about what it should look like. I have also never purchased a bag of pre-owned so I am super paranoid about it possibly being a fake, even though I know Fashionphile is supposed to be pretty reputable. Anyone have any advice that will make me feel better about this.


----------



## Banana015

Banana015 said:


> Can anyone help me determine if this is a bag/strap combo that belong together? Or even if this bag seems questionable as to the authenticity. My husband just purchase this bag for me on Fashionphile and it is listed as a Nightingale made in 2016 but when I try to look at any pictures online the only one I can find with a studded strap, is attached to a bag that has the top portion clipped to the bottom.
> 
> Sorry for the photos having “sold” things over them, but it was all I could get. The photo that has “sold out” is a Bergdorf Goodman picture of what I think the bag should look like. The “Sold Find Another” is the Fashionphile ad. The studs on the strap don’t even look the same, color wise. I was looking to get the Antigona, but he found this one and I’m OK with it but I don’t know anything about it and now that it is discontinued I have no idea how to find any information about what it should look like. I have also never purchased a bag of pre-owned so I am super paranoid about it possibly being a fake, even though I know Fashionphile is supposed to be pretty reputable. Anyone have any advice that will make me feel better about this.


I have also just realized that the inside tag is metal. Has anyone ever seen anything like this on a Givenchy bag? Everything I’ve seen says it should be leather with the serial
Number on the underside. I’m starting to believe this bag may not be legit


----------



## Luccibag

My nightingale mini


----------



## randr21

Luccibag said:


> My nightingale mini



Love the color on a mini, and the strap really gives the bag a diff personality.


----------



## Summer_J

Hi,

I always love the Nightingale but I don't follow the different release. Can someone tell me if they have release such a design? TiA.


----------



## kitcare

the bags look a bit old for me


----------



## misstrine85

I will finally be part of this group!

I just bought a preloved Nightingale that will need A LOT of love but I am sure it will be so beautiful when I am done. 

I got it for only 66 USD.


----------



## misstrine85

This beautiful old lady is on her way to me. It is the sellers pictures so I have cut her out of them. 

Can anyone help with the size? (Small or medium). And perhaps the year it was made? 

I think it looks like one of the earlier Nightingales. 

And I think the leather might be lamb? It looks like some of my old lamb Botkiers. 

I can’t wait to get her in my hands so I can give love (and moisturizer) to the lovely chocolate leather ❤️


----------



## misstrine85

I am so happy ❤️


----------



## randr21

misstrine85 said:


> I am so happy ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5637734



looks like med lamb gale. i think i got mine 2012-14?


----------



## misstrine85

I 


randr21 said:


> looks like med lamb gale. i think i got mine 2012-14?


I think so as well. Is yours the same color? Thank you


----------



## randr21

misstrine85 said:


> I
> 
> I think so as well. Is yours the same color? Thank you


I have a kelly green and a black.


----------

